# عايز محاورين مسيحين,ساعرض لكم المسيحيه,فقط لمن يحترم دين الله!



## M.M.A (15 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قال الله تعالي: "وجادلهم بالتي هي احسن"
لذا قمت بفتح هذه الصفحه لنتناقش,لأوصل لكم حقيقه ديني الاسلام ولكي توصلوا لي حقيقه دينكم...​
شروط المشاركه في هذه الصفحه:

1-الاحترام المتبادل بين المسلمين والمسيحين

2-عدم تبادل الشتائم والسباب

3-من لديه شيئ يقوله لا يأتي إلا بأدله 

4-الكلام يكون بعيدا عن التطرف

5-كل منا يسمع وجه نظر الاخر بكامل الاحترام

6-الالتزام بالادب اثناء الحوار

في حال مخالفه اي عضو تلك القوانين سوف يتم تجاهل مشاركاته وعدم الرد عليها.

ارجو من يريد المشاركه يبدي استعداده بالالتزام بتلك القوانين.

ارجو تواجد اكبر عدد من الاعضاء المسلميين حتي لا يكون النقاش عباره عن شخص مسلم واحد ومئات المسيحيين.

سنبدأ اليوم او غدا بإذن الله.

سوف اطرح عليكم بعض القضايا في المسيحيه والاسلام استند إليها بالعقل والقران.

والسلام ختام...


----------



## M.M.A (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*الحجه الاولي عليكم!*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
سأبدأ معكم اليوم بالحديث وسوف يكون اكثر ما ادلل به هو العقل,لأنكم يا اهل الانجيل لا تعترفون بالقران,فهل تعترفون بعقولكم؟

ما سنتطرق إليه اليوم هو وجود الله,سوف اتحدث بالعقل حتي يفهم الجميع.

-هل تتفقون معي ان لكل فعل فاعل؟
-هل تتفقون معي ان لكل سبب مسبب؟
-هل تتفقون معي ان لكل حركه محرك؟

-إذا من الذي يخرج الزرع من الارض؟
-من الذي يجعل قلبك يدق؟
-من الذي يحرك الكواكب والنجوم والمجرات؟
-من الذي يمسك السماء ان تقع علي الارض؟
-من الذي...
-من الذي...
-من الذي...

-هل من منا يقوم بكل ذلك؟
-هل تتم تلك الاشياء من تلقاء نفسها؟
-هل منا شخص يحرك المجرات وهو لا يراها؟

هذا هو اول جزء من الحديث,انتظر تعليقاتكم ومناقشاتكم واسئلتكم وارجو الالتزام بأدب الحوار....

والسلام ختام....


----------



## M.M.A (16 نوفمبر 2006)

ما في واحد مسيحي يرد عليا؟؟؟

ارجو من فاديه الدخول.....


----------



## Michael (16 نوفمبر 2006)

افتح ما تريدة...


----------



## محمد محمد محمد (16 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخى فى الله نحن معك ومنتظرين 
ونحن فى اتم الإستعداد
سير على بركة الله اخى ​


----------



## M.M.A (16 نوفمبر 2006)

هل من احد يشكك في وجود الله؟؟؟​


----------



## M.M.A (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*الحجه الثانيه عليكم!*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​إذا كنتم تؤمنون بوجود إله,فمن يكون هذا الإله؟

هو الله...​
وماذا يثبت ذلك؟؟

كلام الله خير دليل(الادله القرانيه):

{قُلْ أَيُّ شَيْءٍ أَكْبَرُ شَهَادةً قُلِ اللّهِ شَهِيدٌ بِيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَأُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ لأُنذِرَكُم بِهِ وَمَن بَلَغَ أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنَّ مَعَ اللّهِ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى قُل لاَّ أَشْهَدُ قُلْ إِنَّمَا هُوَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِنَّنِي بَرِيءٌ مِّمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ} (19) سورة الأنعام

{ذَلِكُمُ اللّهُ رَبُّكُمْ لا إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَاعْبُدُوهُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ} (102) سورة الأنعام

{وَإِلَى عَادٍ أَخَاهُمْ هُوداً قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ مَا لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ أَفَلاَ تَتَّقُونَ } (65) سورة الأعراف

{قَالَ أَغَيْرَ اللّهِ أَبْغِيكُمْ إِلَهًا وَهُوَ فَضَّلَكُمْ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ} (140) سورة الأعراف

{اتَّخَذُواْ أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَابًا مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا أُمِرُواْ إِلاَّ لِيَعْبُدُواْ إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا لاَّ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ} (31) سورة التوبة

{وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُ بَغْيًا وَعَدْوًا حَتَّى إِذَا أَدْرَكَهُ الْغَرَقُ قَالَ آمَنتُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلِهَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ} (90) سورة يونس
{وَإِلَى عَادٍ أَخَاهُمْ هُودًا قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ مَا لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلاَّ مُفْتَرُونَ} (50) سورة هود

{وَإِلَى ثَمُودَ أَخَاهُمْ صَالِحًا قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ مَا لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ هُوَ أَنشَأَكُم مِّنَ الأَرْضِ وَاسْتَعْمَرَكُمْ فِيهَا فَاسْتَغْفِرُوهُ ثُمَّ تُوبُواْ إِلَيْهِ إِنَّ رَبِّي قَرِيبٌ مُّجِيبٌ } (61) سورة هود
{الَّذِينَ يَجْعَلُونَ مَعَ اللّهِ إِلهًا آخَرَ فَسَوْفَ يَعْمَلُونَ} (96) سورة الحجر

{إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ فَالَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالآخِرَةِ قُلُوبُهُم مُّنكِرَةٌ وَهُم مُّسْتَكْبِرُونَ } (22) سورة النحل
{وَقَالَ اللّهُ لاَ تَتَّخِذُواْ إِلهَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ إِنَّمَا هُوَ إِلهٌ وَاحِدٌ فَإيَّايَ فَارْهَبُونِ} (51) سورة النحل

{لاَّ تَجْعَل مَعَ اللّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ فَتَقْعُدَ مَذْمُومًا مَّخْذُولاً} (22) سورة الإسراء

{ذَلِكَ مِمَّا أَوْحَى إِلَيْكَ رَبُّكَ مِنَ الْحِكْمَةِ وَلاَ تَجْعَلْ مَعَ اللّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ فَتُلْقَى فِي جَهَنَّمَ مَلُومًا مَّدْحُورًا} (39) سورة الإسراء

{وَرَبَطْنَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ إِذْ قَامُوا فَقَالُوا رَبُّنَا رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَن نَّدْعُوَ مِن دُونِهِ إِلَهًا لَقَدْ قُلْنَا إِذًا شَطَطًا} (14) سورة الكهف

{قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُكُمْ يُوحَى إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ فَمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو لِقَاء رَبِّهِ فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا وَلَا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ أَحَدًا} (110) سورة الكهف

{اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ لَهُ الْأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى}سورة طـه

{إِنَّنِي أَنَا اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدْنِي وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ لِذِكْرِي} (14) سورة طـه

{إِنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَسِعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا} (98) سورة طـه

{وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ مِن رَّسُولٍ إِلَّا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ} (25) سورة الأنبياء

{قُلْ إِنَّمَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ فَهَلْ أَنتُم مُّسْلِمُونَ} (108) سورة الأنبياء
وَمَن يَدْعُ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ لَا بُرْهَانَ لَهُ بِهِ فَإِنَّمَا حِسَابُهُ عِندَ رَبِّهِ إِنَّهُ لَا يُفْلِحُ الْكَافِرُونَ} (117) سورة المؤمنون

{قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِن جَعَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمُ اللَّيْلَ سَرْمَدًا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْ إِلَهٌ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَأْتِيكُم بِضِيَاء أَفَلَا تَسْمَعُونَ} (71) سورة القصص

{قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِن جَعَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمُ النَّهَارَ سَرْمَدًا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْ إِلَهٌ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَأْتِيكُم بِلَيْلٍ تَسْكُنُونَ فِيهِ أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ} (72) سورة القصص

{وَلَا تَدْعُ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ هَالِكٌ إِلَّا وَجْهَهُ لَهُ الْحُكْمُ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ} (88) سورة القصص

{إِنَّ إِلَهَكُمْ لَوَاحِدٌ} (4) سورة الصافات

{قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا مُنذِرٌ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ} (65) سورة ص

رَبُّ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ فَاتَّخِذْهُ وَكِيلًا} (9) سورة المزمل

{إِلَهِ النَّاسِ} (3) سورة الناس

{هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْمَلِكُ الْقُدُّوسُ السَّلَامُ الْمُؤْمِنُ الْمُهَيْمِنُ الْعَزِيزُ الْجَبَّارُ الْمُتَكَبِّرُ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ } (23) سورة الحشر


----------



## فادية (16 نوفمبر 2006)

m.m.a قال:


> ما في واحد مسيحي يرد عليا؟؟؟
> 
> ارجو من فاديه الدخول.....



سبحان الله 
صرت مطلوبه بالاسم 
نعم يا اخي الكريم تفضل افتح موضوع معين ونحاول ان نناقشك لكن ّّّ!!!!!!!!!!
اتنمى ان تكون مشاركاتك بما قل ودل من الكلام  لانني لا اقرأ جرائد منسوخه من مواقع ثانيه


----------



## M.M.A (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*تابع بقيه الحجه الثانيه عليكم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
في المشاركه السابقه عرضت عليكم الادله القرانيه بان الله واحد,و لانكم لا تعترفون بالقران وهو الحق ,الان اعرض عليكم الادليه العقليه التي من الفروض ان يفهمها اي بشر بعقل:

-هل من احد قال انا الذي خلقت السماوات والارض إلا الله؟
-هل من احد قال انه بسير النجوم والمجرات والكواكب إلا الله؟
-هل من احد قال انه يعلم الغيب إلا الله؟
-هل من احد قال انا أميت واحيي إلا الله؟
-هل...
-هل...
-هل...

انتظر استفسارتكم واسئلتكم حول "الحجه الثانيه عليكم"...والسلام ختام...


----------



## M.M.A (16 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> سبحان الله
> صرت مطلوبه بالاسم
> نعم يا اخي الكريم تفضل افتح موضوع معين ونحاول ان نناقشك لكن ّّّ!!!!!!!!!!
> اتنمى ان تكون مشاركاتك بما قل ودل من الكلام  لانني لا اقرأ جرائد منسوخه من مواقع ثانيه



نعم صرتي مطلوبه بالاسم لأنك مع الاسف الاكثر تطاولا علي رسول الله,لا اعلم لماذا هذا العداء,لعلكي تعرفين الحقيقه,امامك الادله القرانيه والادله العقليه,اختاري منها ما تشائي.

المواضيع التي اطرحها تحت عنوان "الحجه...عليكم"

انا لا انسخ من مواقع تانيه مع العلم.

والسلام ختام...


----------



## فادية (17 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> نعم صرتي مطلوبه بالاسم لأنك مع الاسف الاكثر تطاولا عليرسول الله,لا اعلم لماذا هذا العداء,لعلكي تعرفين الحقيقه,امامك الادله القرانيه والادله العقليه,اختاري منها ما تشائي.
> 
> 
> من كلامك افهم بانك فتحت هذا الموضوع للتتناقش معي انا شخصيا
> ...



ولك السلام ايضا


----------



## عامر (17 نوفمبر 2006)

كل اللى هقدر أقوله إنى عايز واحد مسيحى يقنعنى إن ربنا واحد فى تلاته أو تلاته فى واحد يعنى إيه الكلام ده هو أنتوا مقتنعين وللا الإيمان بيكون من غير إقتناع عقلى وللا إيه وبعدين أنا درست الفرق بين الدين المسيحى والدين الإسلامى وعندى إستعداد ادخل فى محاوره مع أى مسيحى وأخليه يكون مسلم بالدليل العقلى والنقلى وبكل إحترام دون تجريح فى الدين المسيحى العظيم الذى نحترمه كمسلمين


----------



## answer me muslims (17 نوفمبر 2006)

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> قال الله تعالي: "وجادلهم بالتي هي احسن"
> لذا قمت بفتح هذه الصفحه لنتناقش,لأوصل لكم حقيقه ديني الاسلام ولكي توصلوا لي حقيقه دينكم...​
> ...


اولا ليس انت من يحدد قوانين او شروط لااى حوار هذا  من اختصاص مشرفى المنتدى وليس انت



> كل اللى هقدر أقوله إنى عايز واحد مسيحى يقنعنى إن ربنا واحد فى تلاته أو تلاته فى واحد يعنى إيه الكلام ده هو أنتوا مقتنعين وللا الإيمان بيكون من غير إقتناع عقلى وللا إيه وبعدين أنا درست الفرق بين الدين المسيحى والدين الإسلامى وعندى إستعداد ادخل فى محاوره مع أى مسيحى وأخليه يكون مسلم بالدليل العقلى والنقلى وبكل إحترام دون تجريح فى الدين المسيحى العظيم الذى نحترمه كمسلمين


انا هقول لك شى بسيط اوى وهوصلهالك بمفهومك انت ومعتقدك انت وايمانك انت
اله الاسلام هل له روح؟نعم له روح قال فى القران فنفخنا  من روحنا
هل اله الاسلام له كلمه؟ نعم الله الاسلام له كلمه كما قال القران اما المسيح عيسى ابن مريم كلمه الله
هل الله الاسلام له ذات؟نعم لانه موجود بكل مكان وليس بنكرة
سؤالى لك هل هنا تكلمنا على الله واحد ام ثلاثه اله؟
​​​


----------



## فادية (17 نوفمبر 2006)

عامر قال:


> كل اللى هقدر أقوله إنى عايز واحد مسيحى يقنعنى إن ربنا واحد فى تلاته أو تلاته فى واحد يعنى إيه الكلام ده هو أنتوا مقتنعين وللا الإيمان بيكون من غير إقتناع عقلى وللا إيه وبعدين أنا درست الفرق بين الدين المسيحى والدين الإسلامى وعندى إستعداد ادخل فى محاوره مع أى مسيحى وأخليه يكون مسلم بالدليل العقلى والنقلى وبكل إحترام دون تجريح فى الدين المسيحى العظيم الذى نحترمه كمسلمين



- هل لك ان توضح لنا الفرق بين الدين المسيحي والدين الاسلامي يا اخ عامر يا دارس 
- ان كنت انت تستطيع ان تجعلني اصبح مسلمه في غمضه عين فانا لا استحق اسم المسيح الذي احمله على جبيني والذي هو فخري وتاج رأسي الابدي 
- اما بخصوص ان الله واحد في ثلاث اقانيم فالموضوع كما قلت لاخيك مكرر سابقا وتستطيع ان تقرأ عنه في مواضيع كثيرة في المنتدى 

سؤال يدور في ذهني :new2: 
هذه اول مشاركه لك يا اخ عامر يا ترى هل دخلت للمنتدى مخصوص لترد على هذا الموضوع بالذات 
انه مجرد سؤال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:dntknw:


----------



## M.M.A (17 نوفمبر 2006)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فاديه:
من كلامك افهم بانك فتحت هذا الموضوع للتتناقش معي انا شخصيا 
وكأنك تحاول ان تنال مني او تثأر مني لشيئ ما !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ليس لأتناقش معكي شخصيا,ولا انال من احد,بل كنتي احدهم,اريد ايضا EL safier_3و انسر وريمون ومايكل ومجدي وياريت كلكم تكونوا موجودين عشان موضوع مختلف بحد كبير في العرض والطريقه فهمه.


----------



## M.M.A (17 نوفمبر 2006)

المشاركه الاصليه بواسطه فاديه:

المواضيع التي اطرحها تحت عنوان "الحجه...عليكم"
الحجه علينا بماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بمفهومنا لله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ها انت من اول الموضوع تصف موضوعك بانه حجه علينا باننا مشركين بالله صحيح ام انا غلطانه ؟؟؟
وبما انك مقتنع بالشيئ هذا فلماذا الحوار والجدل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

الحجه نعم عليكم,انكم وصلكم معني الدين الاسلامي الصحيح,فلا تستطيعوا وانتم تقفون بين يدي الله يوم القيامه ان الحق لم يصل إلينا,ما افعله هو توصيل الحق,وانتم لكم عقولكم فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر,وانا ما اقوم به هو لسببان الاول هو الدعوه الي الله الثاني لأنكم اهلنا في وطننا نحب لكم الخير,كل الخير ,فلا تبخلوا علي انفسكم فيه.


----------



## فارس الحق (17 نوفمبر 2006)

الى الأخت فاديه والى الجميع

من الذى سيحاكمنا يوم القيامه؟

المسيح عيسى ابن مريم؟!!!!!!1

إنه عجبا ان تقولوا هذا

الم تروا الى السماء كيف نصبت والى الأرض كيف سطحت

ابشر فعل هذا؟!!!!! أأالمسيح عيس اب مريم هو الذى فعل هذا؟

أأألمسيح عيسى ابن مريم هو الذى سوف يحاكمنا 

ام من الذى الذى سوف يحاكمنا

سبحان الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ (1) اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ (2) لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ (3) وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ (4) سورة الإخلاص

                          صدق الله العظيم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{الَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَلَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَدًا وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي الْمُلْكِ وَخَلَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فَقَدَّرَهُ تَقْدِيرًا} (2) سورة الفرقان

                                            صدق الله العظيم


اما زلتمم فى ريب اخوتى من ان الله لا إله إلا هو

ام 

مازلتم تعتقدون ان المسيح هو الملك

لا اخوتى

هذه هى الحجه عليكم الى يوم يبعثون

الأخت فاديه بتسأل وعايز آيه توضحلها ان جائنا رسل بالبينات فكذفبنا بها

هقولك اقرى هذا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ عَلَى اللّهِ إِلاَّ الْحَقِّ إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِّنْهُ فَآمِنُواْ بِاللّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ ثَلاَثَةٌ انتَهُواْ خَيْرًا لَّكُمْ إِنَّمَا اللّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ سُبْحَانَهُ أَن يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَات وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ وَكِيلاً} (171) سورة النساء
                                صدق الله العظيم

بسم الهله الرحمن الرحيم

"{إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلاَّ سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ} (110) سورة المائدة
                           صدق الله العظيم
وهذه هى الآيه وهى الحجة عليكم ليست هذه الآيه فقط

ولكن الإسلام وسيدنا محمد والمسلمين والنبيين واولهم خير الشاهدين فاطر السماوات والأرض

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"تَكَادُ تَمَيَّزُ مِنَ الْغَيْظِ كُلَّمَا أُلْقِيَ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ سَأَلَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَذِيرٌ (8) {قَالُوا بَلَى قَدْ جَاءنَا نَذِيرٌ فَكَذَّبْنَا وَقُلْنَا مَا نَزَّلَ اللَّهُ مِن شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلَّا فِي ضَلَالٍ كَبِيرٍ} (9) سورة الملك
                                                                                                      صدق الله العظيم


ام لا تعترفون القرآن وتدعون انه محرف

اقول لكم لا



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"{قُل لَّئِنِ اجْتَمَعَتِ الإِنسُ وَالْجِنُّ عَلَى أَن يَأْتُواْ بِمِثْلِ هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ لاَ يَأْتُونَ بِمِثْلِهِ وَلَوْ كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ ظَهِيرًا} (88) سورة الإسراء     صدق الله العظيم


أرأيتم الآيه واضحه 

الجن والأنس ......فيه اكتر من كده

ام تثقون بأناجيلكم

اليست اناجيل ام إنجيل؟

حرفه اليهود والذين كفروا



بقى سؤال واحد لكم جميعا


اما زلتم فى ريبا من هذا وهو الحق مصدقا لما بين يديكم وما خلفكم؟!!!!!!!


فهل أنتم مسلمون




ارجو عدم حذف الرد


----------



## Scofield (17 نوفمبر 2006)

أولا طظ فى عيسى و طظ فى محمد و طظ فى أله الأسلام
عايز حاجة أكتر من كده؟
أنا عايزك تقولى لو أنا كنت بقول عن عيسى أنه ألهى هل كنت سبيته؟
وعلشان تعرف وتتأكد
هقولك حاجة بسيطة
يلعن عيسى على اللى جاب عيسى لأم عيسى
لأبو جبريل لأبو أسرافيل على عزريل
:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: 
هاتلى كافر أبن كافر يقول أن عيسى أله أو حتى نبى و أنا أهزقهولك هنا قدامك


----------



## THE GALILEAN (17 نوفمبر 2006)

اهلا بيك اخي واتمنى ان تبقى صامدا على شروط الاحترام المتبادل

انت تحاول ان تثبث ان الاسلام دين التوحيد انا افهم ما الذي تريده انت.

انت قلت:
"
{اتَّخَذُواْ أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَابًا مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا أُمِرُواْ إِلاَّ لِيَعْبُدُواْ إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا لاَّ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ} (31) سورة التوبة
"
ولماذا لم يقل ؟ اتَّخَذُواْ أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَرْبَابًا مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ  ؟

شيئ رائع جدا هل تستطيع ان تفسر لي لماذا الاحبار والرهبان في شق والله والمسيح ابن مريم في شق آخر ولديهم قاسم مشترك. ؟


----------



## فارس الحق (17 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> أولا طظ فى عيسى و طظ فى محمد و طظ فى أله الأسلام
> عايز حاجة أكتر من كده؟
> أنا عايزك تقولى لو أنا كنت بقول عن عيسى أنه ألهى هل كنت سبيته؟
> وعلشان تعرف وتتأكد
> ...





اخوانى المسيحين

من هذا الذى يسب السيد المسيح

اليس منكم ام ماذا


ام تعبدون الها اخرا 

ونحن لا ندرى


ام 


تمشوا فى الزفه ومش عارفين حاجه فى اى حاجه


وتقولا يلا هيصه ببلاش

وتخبطوا وتسبوا الأنبياء وتفتروا عليهم بالبطلان


----------



## فارس الحق (17 نوفمبر 2006)

شارك ولو مره فى عمرك بأخلاق المسيحين

الذين اعتدنا ان نراهم يحترمون الأنبياء والديانات الأخرى


----------



## THE GALILEAN (17 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> في المشاركه السابقه عرضت عليكم الادله القرانيه بان الله واحد,و لانكم لا تعترفون بالقران وهو الحق ,الان اعرض عليكم الادليه العقليه التي من الفروض ان يفهمها اي بشر بعقل:
> 
> -هل من احد قال انا الذي خلقت السماوات والارض إلا الله؟
> ...



انت قلت "-هل من احد قال انه يعلم الغيب إلا الله؟"

نعم السيد المسيح قال ايضا:

ال عمران (آية:49): ورسولا الى بني اسرائيل اني قد جئتكم بايه من ربكم اني اخلق لكم من الطين كهيئه الطير فانفخ فيه فيكون طيرا باذن الله وابرىء الاكمه والابرص واحيي الموتى باذن الله وانبئكم بما تاكلون وما تدخرون في بيوتكم ان في ذلك لايه لكم ان كنتم مؤمنين  


وَإِنَّهُ لَعِلْمٌ لِلسَّاعَةِ فَلَا تَمْتَرُنَّ بِهَا وَاتَّبِعُونِ هَذَا صِرَاطٌ مُسْتَقِيمٌ

قوله سبحانه وتعالى " وإنه لعلم للساعة " تقدم تفسير ابن إسحاق أن المراد من ذلك ما بعث به عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام من إحياء الموتى وإبراء الأكمه والأبرص وغير ذلك من الأسقام وفي هذا نظر وأبعد منه ما حكاه قتادة عن الحسن البصري وسعيد بن جبير أن الضمير في وإنه عائد على القرآن بل الصحيح أنه عائد على عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام فإن السياق في ذكره ثم المراد بذلك نزوله قبل يوم القيامة
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=43&nAya=61


انت قلت "-هل من احد قال انا أميت واحيي إلا الله؟"

نعم السيد المسيح قال ايضا:

ال عمران (آية:49): ورسولا الى بني اسرائيل اني قد جئتكم بايه من ربكم اني اخلق لكم من الطين كهيئه الطير فانفخ فيه فيكون طيرا باذن الله وابرىء الاكمه والابرص واحيي الموتى باذن الله وانبئكم بما تاكلون وما تدخرون في بيوتكم ان في ذلك لايه لكم ان كنتم مؤمنين  

المائدة (آية:110): اذ قال الله يا عيسى ابن مريم اذكر نعمتي عليك وعلى والدتك اذ ايدتك بروح القدس تكلم الناس في المهد وكهلا واذ علمتك الكتاب والحكمه والتوراه والانجيل واذ تخلق من الطين كهيئه الطير باذني فتنفخ فيها فتكون طيرا باذني وتبرىء الاكمه والابرص باذني واذ تخرج الموتى باذني واذ كففت بني اسرائيل عنك اذ جئتهم بالبينات فقال الذين كفروا منهم ان هذا الا سحر مبين


----------



## فارس الحق (17 نوفمبر 2006)

قالها لى اخ مثلكم مسيحى

اننا هنا فى مصر لا نسب الأنبياء ولا الديانات

فهذا مااكد لى ان ذلك المنتدى

من عمل الولايات المتحده الأمريكيه

وليس من اخواننا المسيحين العرب


وهذا اسم صاحب الدومين ........وعنوانه

Rick Morgan, 1918 Random Oaks Drive, Rockwall, 75087, United States


----------



## فارس الحق (17 نوفمبر 2006)

ولو مش مصدقين

اسألوا الأمريكان اللى هما بيتمسحوا فى العرب

المنتدى امريكى ولا عربى

ولا متعرب



ههههههههههههه


----------



## فارس الحق (17 نوفمبر 2006)

اسف ليس لى الشرف


ان ادخل منتدى امريكى

يقتل اخوانى سواء المسلمين او المسيحين


ياريت الحق يبان

ظهر الحق وزهق الباطل


----------



## THE GALILEAN (17 نوفمبر 2006)

فارس الحق

1. هل لاحظت كم الآيات التي هدفها تكفيرنا نحن المسيحيين ؟
2. هل لاحظت ان دينك قائم على الكفر بديننا وعقائدنا والسيد المسيح ؟
3. هل لاحظت الآيات التي تحد من قدرة الله التي تقولون عنه غير محدود ولكن في شان السيد المسيح يصبح محدود لانه عليكم بل واجب عليكم ان تحدوا من قدرة الله عندما يصبح السيد المسيح محور الحوار لكي لا تعترفوا بالمسيح ؟

4. هل لاحظت الآيات التي هي بسببها اصبح فكركم بسيط وعقلكم محدود التفكير
وهي آيات كلها هدفها تكفيرية تكفر بالعقيدة المسيحية مثل :

"قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ (1) اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ (2) لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ (3) وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ (4) سورة الإخلاص"

{الَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَلَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَدًا وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي الْمُلْكِ وَخَلَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فَقَدَّرَهُ تَقْدِيرًا} (2) سورة الفرقان

{يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ عَلَى اللّهِ إِلاَّ الْحَقِّ إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِّنْهُ فَآمِنُواْ بِاللّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ ثَلاَثَةٌ انتَهُواْ خَيْرًا لَّكُمْ إِنَّمَا اللّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ سُبْحَانَهُ أَن يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَات وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ وَكِيلاً} (171) سورة النساء

الذي يتكلم هنا ليس الله طبعا بل هو محمد لانه اراد ان يكفر بالعقيدة المسيحية فبدأ يكفر بالعقيدة المسيحية والسيد المسيح ويقلل من شأنه حتى انه غير اسمه ويكتب آيات تكفر المسيحيين وتكفر بعقائدهم وكل هذا مدعيا ان هذه الآيات من كلام الله. فبهذا لا يكون عليه ملامة.

هذه الآيات ليست هدفها تعليم المسلم عن الله لا
هذه الآيات هدفها الكفر بعقائد المسيحيين والكفر بالسيد المسيح فقط لكي يبقى دين الاسلام قائم فهو الدين الوحيد القائم على حساب الكفر بالعقائد الاخرى.

انتم تحتاجون هذه الآيات لكي يبقى دينكم قائم.

5. هل لاحظت انك كمسلم اذا لم تكفر بعقائد المسيحيين ينهار دينك الاسلامي لانه كما قلت قائم على تكفيرنا ؟

فكر جيدا بأسئلتي


----------



## Scofield (17 نوفمبر 2006)

فارس الحق قال:


> اخوانى المسيحين
> 
> من هذا الذى يسب السيد المسيح
> 
> ...




أتحداك أذا كنت ذكرت فى ردى المسيح أو حتى أى شئ يتعلق به
أنت حتى لا تعرف معنى كلمة المسيح
وأنبياء قرآنك أحنا منعرفهمش لانهم مش موجودين أساسا
لأن قرآنك تأليف محمد و القساوسة الذين كانو معه مثل "ورقة بن نوفل"و"بحيرة الراهب"


----------



## Scofield (17 نوفمبر 2006)

فارس الحق قال:


> شارك ولو مره فى عمرك بأخلاق المسيحين
> 
> الذين اعتدنا ان نراهم يحترمون الأنبياء والديانات الأخرى




لما تحترمونا نبقى نحترمكم


----------



## Scofield (17 نوفمبر 2006)

فارس الحق قال:


> اخى
> 
> برجاء
> 
> ...




صاحب المنتدى هو سعودى
وأنشأه بتمويل من الأزهر و الجامعات الأسلامية:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## Scofield (17 نوفمبر 2006)

فارس الحق قال:


> قالها لى اخ مثلكم مسيحى
> 
> اننا هنا فى مصر لا نسب الأنبياء ولا الديانات
> 
> ...




مسيحى منين:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: 
قوله طظ فيك و فيه
قال مسيحى قال
ده تلاقيك كنت بتحلم أو حتى كان يتوهم لك فترى الشئ ولا تراه مثل نبيك
وبخصوص صاحب الدومين
هل وصل درجة غبائك لهذه الدرجة
كيف يضع صاحب الموقع أسمه و عنوانه؟
ده أنتم عالم بلا عقل:a82:


----------



## Scofield (17 نوفمبر 2006)

فارس الحق قال:


> اسف ليس لى الشرف
> 
> 
> ان ادخل منتدى امريكى
> ...




حق أيه يا أبو حق
أمريكا مش هتدخل أمريكا فعلا دخلت جوامعكم و دينكم 
وألفتلكم قرآن جديد علشان لو القديم مش حلو يبقى الجديد أحسن منه
أمريكا بتحرك شيوخكم أتباع الصهاينة
أمريكا بتتحكم فى حكامكم العرب
يعنى مش محتجانا أننا نساعدها
ولو هى عايزاكم تكفرو بدينكم هتخليكم تكفرو بيه من غير ما تعملكم حاجة لانكم بقيتم أتباع لها بدون أن تشعرو


----------



## فارس الحق (17 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> حق أيه يا أبو حق
> أمريكا مش هتدخل أمريكا فعلا دخلت جوامعكم و دينكم
> وألفتلكم قرآن جديد علشان لو القديم مش حلو يبقى الجديد أحسن منه
> أمريكا بتحرك شيوخكم أتباع الصهاينة
> ...



لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


ايه يابنى انت مضايق ليه

استغفر الله


مالك يابابا فيه ايه انا عملتلك حاجه عشان تضايق


يابنى يوم ماابقى اهينك زى مابتهينى او تهين رسولى الكريم


يبقى ليك الحق

انك تهينى على الملأ


اثبتلى ان انا اهنتك او وجهتلك كلام عشان

تزعل بالشكل ده


............

حاجه تانيه

إذ كان واحد سعودى هو صاحب المنتدى


انا اول مره اسمع ان السعوديه فيها واحد نصرانى 

.................


حبيبى مش تضايق محبكش وانت زعلان



ابقى رد على الأخ hecoheco  و  hecoheco1


اللى جننك وجنن المنتدى 

وطردتوه



قول سبب واحد عشان تطردوه

او تطردوا اى مسلم من المنتدى او حذف مواضيعه


..............


انا واخد فكره عنكوا ان صدركوا واسع

مش تخلونا ناخد فكره سيئه عنكوا


.......

ها



عيب كده ياراجل :smil12:  ولا ايه


----------



## فارس الحق (17 نوفمبر 2006)

ها

هل المحكمه صدرها انشرح؟

ياريت يسود بيننا العدل.......






ولا اقولكوا



اطردونى من المنتدى


اكيد هيبقى حكم عادل جدا


هههههههه


----------



## Scofield (17 نوفمبر 2006)

فارس الحق قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
> 
> 
> ايه يابنى انت مضايق ليه
> ...




أنا مش أبوك
روح دور على أبوك ليكون تايه ولا حاجة
ولا المصيبة لمتكونش عارف ابوك مين زى محمد اللى أمه خلفته بعد 4 سنين من موت جوزها
وكان لقيط


----------



## Scofield (17 نوفمبر 2006)

فارس الحق قال:


> ها
> 
> هل المحكمه صدرها انشرح؟
> 
> ...




وليه تطرد و تيجى على نفسك كده
لو مش عاجبك الموقع الباب يفوت 100000000000000000 جمل
أحنا بنرحب باللى عايز يعرف حقيقة دين محمد الشيطانى
ولا نرحب بمن يجئ للهذار مثلك
لو عندك حاجة قولها معندكش خليك ساكت أحسن


----------



## فارس الحق (17 نوفمبر 2006)

انت حيرتنى معاك

اكلمك بأدب الاقيك تروح داخل حوارى السب والشتم


ليه ياحبيبى 


احنا عملنالك حاجه


لا حول ولا وقة إلا بالله


----------



## Scofield (17 نوفمبر 2006)

فارس الحق قال:


> انت حيرتنى معاك
> 
> اكلمك بأدب الاقيك تروح داخل حوارى السب والشتم
> 
> ...




هاتلى شتيمة واحدة أنا قلتها


----------



## فارس الحق (17 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> أنا مش أبوك
> روح دور على أبوك ليكون تايه ولا حاجة
> ولا المصيبة لمتكونش عارف ابوك مين زى محمد اللى أمه خلفته بعد 4 سنين من موت جوزها
> وكان لقيط




ها ياعم ده مش كلامك

ولا انا غلطان


وفى الأول وفى الأخر


اللهم اهدهم الى الحق


----------



## فارس الحق (17 نوفمبر 2006)

اسيب المنتدى يحكم

ولا ارفع قضيه

سب وقذف

ههههههه


يا عمنا احنا بنتكلم براحه

ليه انت بقى

تروح شاتم وتشتم فى ده وده


اطلب منك انك تختار الفاظك لو سمحت

والتزم الهدوء


لأنك حاليا تمثل دينك


----------



## Scofield (17 نوفمبر 2006)

فارس الحق قال:


> ها ياعم ده مش كلامك
> 
> ولا انا غلطان
> 
> ...




فين الشتيمة هنا؟ طلعهالى من الرد اللى بتقولى عليه شتيمة


----------



## Scofield (17 نوفمبر 2006)

فارس الحق قال:


> اسيب المنتدى يحكم
> 
> ولا ارفع قضيه
> 
> ...




أنا مبمثلش دينى أنا بمثل نفسى و بس


----------



## M.M.A (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*ممنوع من الرد!*

تنبيه هام!

رجاء عدم الرد علي اي مشاركه تكتب بواسطه "remon" لانه لا يحترم قوانين المنتدي يسب ويشتم.​


----------



## M.M.A (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*ممنوع من الرد!*

تنبيه هام!

رجاء من "فارس الحق" عدم الرد علي اي مشاركه يكتبها remon.​


----------



## M.M.A (17 نوفمبر 2006)

رجاء الالتزام بأدب الحوار!!​


----------



## M.M.A (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد علي استفسار.*



LightBlue70 قال:


> انت قلت "-هل من احد قال انه يعلم الغيب إلا الله؟"
> 
> نعم السيد المسيح قال ايضا:
> 
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
نعم انا قلت انه لا يعلم الغيب إلا الله ولا يحيي الموتي إلا الله وهذا حق اما عن المسيح فهو صحيح احيا الموتي وخلق من هيئه الطين كهيئه الطير وينفخ فيها الروح  وهذا كله صحيح.
اعجبني انك استدللتي بالقران ولكي اثبت لكي انه لا تناقض وانه لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه فإني اقول لكي دققي النظر في كل ايه فستجدي كلمه "بإذني" او ما شابهها اي ان الله يأذن له ان يحي الموتي ووو...فهو غير قادر علي ذلك إلا بأمر الله,فمن اسماء الله المحي المييت الرحيم وغيرها,فهو قد يعطي لخلقه خاصه النبين بعض صفاته التي لا تمثل شيئا في قدره الله ,فأعطي الله محمد الرحمه فوصفه بالرحيم واعطي عيسي ايضا صفه المميت وغيرها ,فالله هو الذي اعطاه تلك القدرات لكي تدلل علي نبوته لأنها امور خارقه للعاده.

ومن بين كل تلك الايات تجدي ايه واحده لم يسبق بها كلمه "بإذني" ألا وهيا "وانبأبكم بما تأكلون وتتدخرون في بيوتكم",لماذا؟؟؟لأنها نبؤه وهل ارسل نبي إلا بنبؤه؟لذا فلم يذكر الله انها بإذنه لأنها امر عادي بالنسبه لأي نبي,اما عن احياء الموتي فهي من صفات الله لذا قال الله ان "بإذني"...


لعلي وضحتك لكي...

والسلام ختام...


----------



## M.M.A (17 نوفمبر 2006)

هل في حد عنده استفسار في "الحجه الاولي والثانيه عليكم" قبل "الحجه الثالثه عليكم" وهي الاهم...

الا وهي "الله واحد ام ثلاثه؟؟؟"...​


----------



## Fadie (17 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخوة الاحباء نعمة لكم و سلام من الله

يقول الزميل المسلم



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> نعم انا قلت انه لا يعلم الغيب إلا الله ولا يحيي الموتي إلا الله وهذا حق اما عن المسيح فهو صحيح احيا الموتي وخلق من هيئه الطين كهيئه الطير وينفخ فيها الروح وهذا كله صحيح.


 
و انا هنا اسأل ما الفرق بين الله و المسيح؟

ما الذى عمله الله و لم يعمله المسيح؟

يقول الزميل المسلم ان المسيح فعل هذا بأذن الله و بوضع اعتبار الجريمة الغير كاملة التى لم يتممها القرأن بتغيير كلمة "الأب" الى "الله" فيكون الامر واضح

فقد دفع الاب للمسيح كل شىء كما نؤمن نحن المسيحيين و هذا ليس انقاصا من قدر المسيح و انقاصا فى مساواته للأب جوهريا بل هو الاتمايز الاقنومى بينهم.

و اكرر سؤالى مرة اخرى للزميل المسلم

ما الذى فعله الله و لم يفعله المسيح من المنظور الاسلامى؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## THE GALILEAN (17 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A

اولا انا واحد مش واحدة

ثانيا لا تلف وتدور على امور بدون طعمة , هكذا انتم تركزون على كلمة بايخة مثل بأذني.
لماذا الوحيد الذي امتلك صفات الله هو المسيح وليس غيره من انبياء العهد القديم ولا محمد ؟

لماذا ؟



> فأعطي الله محمد الرحمه فوصفه بالرحيم واعطي عيسي ايضا صفه المميت وغيرها ,فالله هو الذي اعطاه تلك القدرات لكي تدلل علي نبوته لأنها امور خارقه للعاده.



قل لي لو سمحت هل الرحمة معجزة ؟ وهل الرحمة خارقة للعادة ؟
واعطني دليلك انه رحيم ولم يأمر بقتل الشيوخ ؟




> اما عن احياء الموتي فهي من صفات الله لذا قال الله ان "بإذني"...



ها انت تعترف انها من صفات الله والمسيح يملكها اذا المسيح هو الله 

الستم تقولون ان "الله وحده لا شريك له" ؟
اذا كيف يتشارك الله والمسيح بنفس الصفات ؟


----------



## M.M.A (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*استدراك*



M.M.A قال:


> المشاركه الاصليه بواسطه فاديه:
> 
> المواضيع التي اطرحها تحت عنوان "الحجه...عليكم"
> الحجه علينا بماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



الاخت فاديه...

نسيت ان ادلل لكي من القران ان الكلام الذي امتبه في هذه الصفحه انه حجه عليكم,اي ان دين الله وصلكم ولكم حريه الاختيار, إنما ابلغ رساله ربي,واليك بعض الايات:

{قَالُوا بَلَى قَدْ جَاءنَا نَذِيرٌ فَكَذَّبْنَا وَقُلْنَا مَا نَزَّلَ اللَّهُ مِن شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلَّا فِي ضَلَالٍ كَبِيرٍ} (9) سورة الملك

{وَسِيقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ زُمَرًا حَتَّى إِذَا جَاؤُوهَا فُتِحَتْ أَبْوَابُهَا وَقَالَ لَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِّنكُمْ يَتْلُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِ رَبِّكُمْ وَيُنذِرُونَكُمْ لِقَاء يَوْمِكُمْ هَذَا قَالُوا بَلَى وَلَكِنْ حَقَّتْ كَلِمَةُ الْعَذَابِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ } (71) سورة الزمر


----------



## فادية (17 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> نعم انا قلت انه لا يعلم الغيب إلا الله ولا يحيي الموتي إلا الله وهذا حق اما عن المسيح فهو صحيح احيا الموتي وخلق من هيئه الطين كهيئه الطير وينفخ فيها الروح  وهذا كله صحيح.
> لما انت عارف ان محدش يحي الموتى غير الله وكمان عارف ان المسيح احيى الموتى يبقا انت جاوبت على نفسك بان المسيح هو الله لان ولاااااااااااااااااااااااا واحد من الانبياء اقام الموتى وعمل عجائب زي الي عملها المسيح قدام الناس مش بالخفيه
> كل العجائب الي عملها المسيح كانت قدام الناس وعلى الملأ هل يا ترى في حد يقدر يعمل العجايب الي عملها المسيح اكيد لاااااااااااا ليه بقا يا اخي المحترم ؟؟؟؟
> ...



ولك السلام ايضا


----------



## M.M.A (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*إعتذار*



LightBlue70 قال:


> M.M.A
> 
> اولا انا واحد مش واحدة




اعتذر لك عن هذا الخطأ الغير مقصود.

واعتذر ايضا لأني لم اجيب علي اسئلتكم الان لأني عايز امشي.

ان شاء الله تلاقو الرد موجود بالليل متأخر او بكره الصبح.


----------



## Fadie (17 نوفمبر 2006)

اسأل الزميل المسلم

هل قرأت ما تحدى به القرأن؟

" هَلْ مِنْ خَالِقٍ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ " (فاطر:3) . 

 هَذَا خَلْقُ اللَّهِ فَأَرُونِي مَاذَا خَلَقَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِ " (لقمان:11).

يقول المسلمون اننا ندعى المسيح من دون الله

" إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ لَنْ يَخْلُقُوا ذُبَاباً وَلَوِ اجْتَمَعُوا لَهُ " (الحج:73) . 

ممكن مسلم يشرح لى كيف خلق المسيح ليس ذبابة بل طيرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بل و بنفس الطريقة التى خلق بها الله الانسان من طين و نفخ فيه!!!!!!!

يقول القرأن

" وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْراً بِإِذْنِي " .

و اريد ان اسأل...كيف صار هيئة الطير التى خلقها السيد المسيح نسمة حية؟؟؟

يجيب القرأن "فتنفخ فيها فتكون طيرا" اى ان نفخ المسيح فى هيئة الطير هو سبب تحويل هيئة الطير الى نسمة حية

ما الفرق بينه و بين الله اذن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و كلمة اذنى لا تفيد بأى شىء فقد اصبح المسيح الان مثل الله تماما و لا يوجد فرق بينه فقد تساوت اعمال الخالق بالمخلوق حسب اعتقادكم

و اكرر

ما الذى عمله الله و لم يعمله السيد المسيح؟؟؟؟​


----------



## فادية (17 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> الاخت فاديه...
> 
> نسيت ان ادلل لكي من القران ان الكلام الذي امتبه في هذه الصفحه انه حجه عليكم,اي ان دين الله وصلكم ولكم حريه الاختيار, إنما ابلغ رساله ربي,واليك بعض الايات:
> 
> ...



شوف يا اخي الكريم 
المسيحيه دين جاء قبل الاسلام بألاف السنين وانا ولدت في اسرة مسيحية وتربيت على تعاليم المسيح وعندما كبرت واصبحت ادرك الحياة اطلعت على الاسلام بشكل كبير لكن هنا اقول لك شيئ لارد على كلامك اعلاه 
تاكد يا اخي انني عندما قرأت عن  الاسلام فهو لم يضيف شيئا جديدا على حياتي بل بالعكس وجدت تعاليمه ترجعني الالاف السنين الى الوراء وبالتحديد الى الجاهليه 
احب ان اقول لك شيئا اخي الكريم الانسان المسيحي حياته متشبعه من الايمان   بتعاليم المسيح التي لا يضاهيها في الكون كله اي شيئ 
اما اذا كنت عايز تبلغ رساله ربك فبلغها في مكان اخر لان المكان هنا قد وصلته الرساله بدم المسيح قبل ان ياتيكم محمد برسالته لتبلغوها للناس


----------



## M.M.A (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد علي استفسار*



Fadie قال:


> الاخوة الاحباء نعمة لكم و سلام من الله
> 
> يقول الزميل المسلم
> 
> ...




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الاخ الكريم/

الفرق بين الله والمسيح شاسع,فالله هو إلاهنا جميعا اهل السماء والارض سواء شئنا او ابينا,اما المسيح هو رسول الله ارسله الي بني اسرائيل مبشرا ونذريا.

اما السؤال الثاني فقد كان اولي ان تقول ما الذي فعله المسيح ولم يفعله الله,الله اعطي المسيح دلائل نبوه وكان منها بعض الامور الخارقه التي كانت تتلائم مع العصر الذي كان يعيش فيه,ففي زمننا هذا نعيش عصر المعلومات والاتصالات وكان في زمن المسيح يعيشون عصر الطب,فارسل الله معجزاته بما يفهمه اهل قومه فكانت احياء الموتي والطير ووووو...

شوف بقي الحاجات اللي المسيح معملهاش...
-هل يحرك المسيح المجرات والنجوم والكواكب؟؟؟؟
-هل يتحكم المسيح في الليل والنهار؟؟؟
-هل المسيح انزل الماء من السماء؟؟؟؟
-هل.....
-هل....
-هل....

اما بخصوص كلمه "بإذني" فهل تتجاهلها؟؟؟القران لم يأتي بيه حرف زياده,الم يكفيك ان الايه كانت كلاما موجها من الله الي السيد المسيح عليه الصلاه والسلام؟

وفي الايه الاولي قالها الله صراحه :"ويحي الموتي بإذن الله" هل من وضوح اكثر من ذلك؟؟؟

انا لي سؤال ملح ارجو الاجابه عليه بشكل ضروري.....
اري البعض في هذا المنتدي يقول تاره ان الله هو المسيح وتاره اخري ان المسيح ابن الله!!!!!
هل المسيح في نظركم الله ام ابن الله حتي اعلم علي من اجادلكم!!!

والسلام ختام.......


----------



## M.M.A (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد علي استفسار*



LightBlue70 قال:


> M.M.A
> 
> اولا انا واحد مش واحدة
> 
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الاخ الكريم/

ارجو الاتزام اولا باداب الحوار والا فلن ارد علي مشاركاتك "تركزون علي كلمه بايخه مثل باذني" فاحترم كلام الله.اقرأ المشاركه السابقه للرد علي هذا السؤال.

في سؤالك حول "لماذا الوحيد الذي امتلك صفات الله  المسيح  وليس غيره من انبياء العهد القديم ولا محمد"؟

سؤالك اصلا صياغته غلط لأنه لم يمتلكها لن الله وهبه اياها فهي ليست ملكه يتحكم فيها كيف يشاء بل الله مالكها الله يعطيها لمن يشاء ,انما اعطاه الله ما هو كنقطه في بحر,فهل يحيي المسيح جميع البشر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومن قال لك ان الله لم يعطي من صفاته لانبياءه وهو بالامر الطبيعي لكنها تتفاوت,فكما قلت قبل كدا وصف محمد بالرحيم,فالاسم ليس معجز للبشر واعطي المسيح من اسمه المميت وهي معجزه للبشر ان بري البشر بشر مثلهم يحيي ويميت,ومثال ايضا سيدنا سليمان: "وَلِسُلَيْمَانَ الرِّيحَ عَاصِفَةً تَجْرِي بِأَمْرِهِ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَكُنَّا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَالِمِينَ" الانبياء 81,,اليست العاصفه تجري بامر الله والله وحده يقوم بها ,انما هو رزق وهبه الله لنبيه سليمان.
ومع نبيه داود:"فَفَهَّمْنَاهَا سُلَيْمَانَ وَكُلًّا آتَيْنَا حُكْمًا وَعِلْمًا وَسَخَّرْنَا مَعَ دَاوُودَ الْجِبَالَ يُسَبِّحْنَ وَالطَّيْرَ وَكُنَّا فَاعِلِينَ" من الذي يسخر الجبال والطير؟؟؟

كما قلت الرحمه ليست معجزه لكنها صفه من صفات الله وصف رسوله بها.
وهو نعم رحيم بعد ان فتح مكه وكان اهلها جميعا تحت قبضته كان ممكن يخيلها حمامات دم وما كان منه الا ان عفا عنهم وامنهم وسالمهم.

اما موضوع "الله وحده لا شريك له" فهخصصلها مشاركه تانيه لاحقا عشان عايزه تركيز شويتين.

والسلام ختام....


----------



## Fadie (18 نوفمبر 2006)

> -هل يحرك المسيح المجرات والنجوم والكواكب؟؟؟؟
> -هل يتحكم المسيح في الليل والنهار؟؟؟
> -هل المسيح انزل الماء من السماء؟؟؟؟
> -هل.....
> ...


 
*- و هل لديك دليل انه لم يفعل كل هذا؟*

*- انا لدى أدلة على انه فعلها من الانجيل فهل تملك انت دليل انه لم يفعلها؟*

*- كلمة بأذنى كما اوضحنا هى تحريف من القرأن لما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس بين الابن و الاب و تم تحريف كلمة الاب  الى الله لتفيدة المغايرة بين الجوهر الالهى و يسوع المسيح*​


----------



## فادية (18 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> هل في حد عنده استفسار في "الحجه الاولي والثانيه عليكم" قبل "الحجه الثالثه عليكم" وهي الاهم...
> 
> الا وهي "الله واحد ام ثلاثه؟؟؟"...​



اسمح لي يا اخ 
بس الظاهر انت بتفتقر لاصول الحوار 
المفروض فيك  كمحاور وصاحب الموضوع انك تدي كل حجه من حججك عليناااااااااااااااااااااااا حقها يعني مش تكتب لك سطرين او ثلاثه وتقفز لحجه تانيه وموضوع تاني 
تحولك من موضوع للتاني دليل على انك مش واثق من نفسك بقدرتك على اكمال الحوار للنهايه عشان كدا كل شويه نلاقيك بتتكلم بموضوع مختلف


----------



## THEONE (18 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> وفي الايه الاولي قالها الله صراحه :"ويحي الموتي بإذن الله" هل من وضوح اكثر من ذلك؟؟؟
> ​​​





على العكس تماما لم تزود شئ ولا تنقصه
لماذا
لأن الآية تقول





"وَرَسُولا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنْفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَأُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ "
هنا نرى عيسى يقول أنه هو الذى يخلق و هو الذى يشفى و يحى الموتى و هو الذى يتنبأ
أذن هو الذى يفعل كل هذه الأشياء بنفسه فهو لم يقل أن الله هو الذى يفعل هذه الأشياء ولكنه يقول أنا أفعل هذا
ونجئ لكلمة بأذن الله
هذه الكلمة لا تنقص من قدرة المسيح على الخلق ولا تنفى أنه هو الذى يخلق أو يشفى أو يحى او يتنبأ بنفسه
فلنرى مثالا
أنت مثلا عندك طفل يريد أن يلعب فيأذن منك أن يلعب هل معنى ذلك أنك أنت الذى لعبت أم هو؟
طبعا هو الذى يلعب أذا هو الذى يفعل الشئ و ليس أنت
كل الذى فعله أنه أخذ منك الأذن فقط

​


----------



## THE GALILEAN (18 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A

لماذا الوحيد الذي امتلك صفات الله هو المسيح وليس غيره من انبياء العهد القديم ولا محمد ؟
انا مصر على هذا السؤال لانك لم تعطني اي اجابة حتى الآن ولا لن ننتقل الى موضوع "الله واحد ام ثلاثه" حتى ننتهي من هذا الشق

لماذا ؟




> فأعطي الله محمد الرحمه فوصفه بالرحيم واعطي عيسي ايضا صفه المميت وغيرها ,فالله هو الذي اعطاه تلك القدرات لكي تدلل علي نبوته لأنها امور خارقه للعاده.



قل لي لو سمحت هل الرحمة معجزة ؟ وهل الرحمة خارقة للعادة ؟
واعطني دليلك انه رحيم ولم يأمر بقتل الشيوخ ؟




> اما عن احياء الموتي فهي من صفات الله لذا قال الله ان "بإذني"...



ها انت تعترف انها من صفات الله والمسيح يملكها اذا المسيح هو الله 

الستم تقولون ان "الله وحده لا شريك له" ؟
اذا كيف يتشارك الله والمسيح بنفس الصفات ؟




> اما موضوع "الله وحده لا شريك له" فهخصصلها مشاركه تانيه لاحقا عشان عايزه تركيز شويتين.




اسمحلي اسألك شيئا

من المتكلم في هذه الآية ؟

من إنجيل يوحنا 8:58 قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن. 

هل هو السيد المسيح ؟
اذا كان نعم فهو يقول الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن. 

من الكائن قبل ابراهيم غير الله ؟

اذا هل يعقل ان المسيح اذا كان منفصل عن الله ان يكون قبل ابراهيم ؟

لا تتهرب من الموضوع واجب عن اسئلتي


----------



## M.M.A (18 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ لايت بلو 70:
انا لا اتهرب من الرد علي اي سؤال علي الاطلاق لكني ارد بالترتيب وانا قلت الكلام ده لضيق وقتي وسأرد عليها في اقرب وقت.


----------



## اعترف حبى (18 نوفمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> M.M.A
> 
> لماذا الوحيد الذي امتلك صفات الله هو المسيح وليس غيره من انبياء العهد القديم ولا محمد ؟
> انا مصر على هذا السؤال لانك لم تعطني اي اجابة حتى الآن ولا لن ننتقل الى موضوع "الله واحد ام ثلاثه" حتى ننتهي من هذا الشق
> ...





ياليت بلوا

انت اولا عارف

كان المسيح بيحيى ويميت 


مش كان ده كله بإذن الله


ولا انتوا على قلوبا اقفالها


ايه


هتقولوا قلوبنا غلف بل لعنهم الله بكفرهم



ها تحب اجبلك الآيات تانى عشان تصدق


----------



## M.M.A (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد علي استفسار*



LightBlue70 قال:


> M.M.A
> 
> 
> ها انت تعترف انها من صفات الله والمسيح يملكها اذا المسيح هو الله
> ...




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا لم اقل ان المسيح يملكها بل هيا منحه وهبه من الله لرسوله محدده بزمن ووقت,فهل يحيي المسيح الان؟؟؟هل كان المسيح يحيي الناس في كندا واستراليا ام من كانوا في بلدته؟؟؟

اما عن كلمه شريك فركز معايا كويس جدا,,,
معني الشريك:هو الذي يشارك شخص في ملكه.اي له الحق في التصرف في جزء من الملك وله حق التدخل والتعديل والرفض لأي امر.
ومثال علي ذلك ولله المثل الاعلي ولا نشبه ولا نجسد....اذا كان واحد "X"معاه عربيه بيسوقها من 20 سنه وواحد تاني" Y" معاه ركب معاه العربيه,فخلاه يسوق العربيه لمده ساعه,,ففي هذه الحاله العربيه هيا الملك والراجل "X" مالك العربيه ويسوقها والراجل "Y" ساقها ساعه,يعني اخد صفه من الراجل "X" انه ساق العربيه اللي ملكه,فهل هو بذلك يملك العربيه؟؟؟

فقيس ذلك علي هذا....

إذا كنت اصف شخص واقول له اخي الكريم,والكريم اسم من اسماء الله ,فهل هو بذلك شريك لله؟

اعلم ان معظم اسماء الله قد تجدها في الناس والانبياء ولكنها تختلف بالتفاوت فإذا وصف شخص عادي بالكريم فالصفه تتجسد كامله فالله الكريم الذي لا يعلو عليه كريم.
وقد يصف المسيح بالمحي ولكن الصفه تتجسد كامله فالله المحيي الذي لا يعلوا عليه محيي,فكم واحد احيا المسيح 1,2,10,100 طب الله احيا كام؟1000000,1000000000000,10000000000000000000000000000000 كل من في الارض جميعا.

هل وصلتك المعلومه الصحيحه؟؟
ألا هل بلغت؟اللهم فاشهد.
والسلام ختام......


----------



## M.M.A (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد علي استفسار*



LightBlue70 قال:


> M.M.A
> 
> اسمحلي اسألك شيئا
> 
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اسمحلي الا اجيب علي هذا السؤال لأنك استشهدت بالانجيل وهو لا يعنيني في شيئ وانا لا أأخذ بكلامه لأنه محرف,فهو ليس كلام الله,لذا رجاء عدم فتح موضوع التحريف دلوقتي عشان انا ماشي معاكم خطوه خطوه,اما اذا جئت بايه من القران فأهلا وسهلا ومستعد للرد علي اي سؤال...

والسلام ختام....


----------



## the lover (18 نوفمبر 2006)

تسمحلى اخى mma

المشاركه معك فى الحوار


----------



## Michael (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*طيب عظيم جداجدا انا قمت بطلب الرد بالموضوع

والاخ من الاول عمال يجب من القران المحرف المشكوك بامرة

ويتهرب من العديد من الاعضاء امثال نسر مى بثانى صفحة ولايت بلو بثالث صفحة وبعدها فادية باول صفحة او فادى بالصفحة الخامسة والكثير والكثير  ويقوم بالرد على نقاط او تجاهل المشاركة كلها 

حبيبى 

ذا المنتدى اسمة ثنائى يعنى واحد وواحد فلو عندك القدرة قم بفتح موضوع واكتب بعنوان الموضوع من تريدة وياسلام قوى قوى لو اخترتنى 

فبلاش شغل العيال دة بدل ما افضحك قبل ما تعمل شغل العيال بتوعكم دة الى انت مستنية علشان تقول عضو واحد اما منتدى بالكامل فبلاش عبط وركز ولو حد سالك سؤال يا تجاوب ياتقول معرفش بس مش تحط راسك بين رجليلك وتعيط*


----------



## M.M.A (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*

المشاركه الاصليه بواسطه فاديه:

اسمح لي اعلق على كلامك هنا شويه يا اخي الكريم 
اولا من ناحيه اسماء الله فاله الاسلام له اسماء كثيره منها الماكر ( هل انت تعبد اله ماااااااااكر ) والضار (كيف لله ان يكون ضارا ومن يضر ) المتعالي (هيتعالى على مين اذا كان هو خالق الكون كلو يبقى هيتعالى على ميييييييييييييييييييييييييين )المنتقم ( هيتنقم من مين يا اخ ؟؟؟؟؟ اذا كان اله الاسلام منتقم فالهي انا محبه ) الوارث ( هيورث مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)المقيت ( هل تعبد اله يمقت اذن ما فرق الهك عن الشيطان ؟؟؟؟) التواب ( لمن يتوب الله ؟؟؟؟ هل يتوب للبشر ام يتوب لنفسه ؟؟؟) وغيرها من الاسماء التي لا تليق اصلا بانها تكون اسماء الله 
ثانيا لماذا خص الله المسيح (وانا لا اقول عيسى لان اسم عيسى لا وجود له في المسيحيه) بكل هذه الامتيازات ولم يمنح غيره من الانبياء مثلها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ببساطه لان كل الانبياء كانو بشرا الا المسيح كان الله متجسد في جسد بشري 
الرد.....​
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
اسمحي لي ان اعرفك باشياء بسيطه حول اسماء الله ,فهي تنقسم الي 3 اقسام الاول هو خاص بالملسلمين(وانا لا اقصد اتباع محمد فقط,هنجيلها في حجه عليكم لاحقا)الثاني خاص بالكفار والمشركين والثالث لجميع خلقه ايا كانت ديانتهم....هوضح لك...

الاسماء التي خص الله بها نفسه للمسلمين مثل:التواب,الغفور,الرحيم,الودود,......
الاسماء التي خص الله بها نفسه للكافرين والمشركين مثل:المنتقم, المذل,......
الاسماء التي خص الله بها نفسه للجميع الخلق:الرزاق,الكريم,......وهناك اسماء وصف لله مثل:الملك,العزيز,........

اما الاسماء اللي ذكرتيها فسأشرحها لكي,,,

الماكر:وصف نفسه بالمكر والكيد ، كما وصف عبده بذلك ، فقال: { ويمكرون ويمكر الله } ، وقال:{ إنهم يكيدون كيداً * وأكيد كيداً } وليس المكر كالمكر ، ولا الكيد كالكيد . فمكر الكافرون اعلائا للباطل ومكر الله إعلائا للحق وكذلك الكيد وكذلك المقت.

الضار:الضرر الذي يوقعه علي الكفار والمشركين في جهنم-الذي يُنزل الضر على من يشاء من عباده بالعقاب وغيره 

المتعالي: المتنزه عن صفات المخلوقين المرتفع عن صفات الناقصين,فلا يعلوا علي صفاته احد ولا يعلوا فوقه احد .

المنتقم : معاقب العصاه على أعمالهم وأقوالهم على قدر استحقاقهم

الوارث : الذي ترجع إليه الأملاك بعد فناء المُلاَّك

التواب: الذي يُيَسر للعصاه طريق التوبة ويقبلها منهم ويعفو عنهم 

اي اسم تاني ممكن اقولك معناه وباستفاضه لو حبيتي!

الله خص كل رسول ببعض الصفات فمثلا:
نبي الله داوود: " وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ مِنَّا فَضْلًا يَا جِبَالُ أَوِّبِي مَعَهُ وَالطَّيْرَ وَأَلَنَّا لَهُ الْحَدِيدَ" سبأ 10
نبي الله سليمان: "وَلِسُلَيْمَانَ الرِّيحَ عَاصِفَةً تَجْرِي بِأَمْرِهِ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَكُنَّا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَالِمِينَ"الانبياء 81
نبي الله محمد:"سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلاً مِّنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الأَقْصَى الَّذِي بَارَكْنَا حَوْلَهُ لِنُرِيَهُ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا  إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ" الاسراء 1,,,ثم رفعه الله إليه في السماء(المعراج)

كما ان الله يصطفي من عباده من يشاء ويفعل ما يشاء والله بكل شيئ قدير.

والسلام ختام.....


----------



## M.M.A (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



فادية قال:


> ولك السلام ايضا





MichaelMagdy قال:


> *طيب عظيم جداجدا انا قمت بطلب الرد بالموضوع
> 
> والاخ من الاول عمال يجب من القران المحرف المشكوك بامرة
> 
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إذا كنت تعتقد ان القران محرف فلا تقرأ الادله القرانيه واقرأ الادله العقليه لعلك تفهما.

انا لا اتهرب من اي سؤال علي الاطلاق ولكني اخدهم بالترتيب ولم افوت مشاركه واحد حتي لو في مشاركه مردتش علها قولي لعلي نسيت واردلك عليها.

اعتذر لأني لن ارد علي اي مشاركه تكتبها مره اخري لأنك لا تحترم اداب الحوار!!!


----------



## M.M.A (18 نوفمبر 2006)

the lover قال:


> تسمحلى اخى mma
> 
> المشاركه معك فى الحوار



اتفضل......


----------



## M.M.A (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



Fadie قال:


> اسأل الزميل المسلم
> 
> هل قرأت ما تحدى به القرأن؟
> 
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نعم,قرات ما تحدي به الله..

اما عن موضوع خلق الطير ,فهل قال المسيح عليه السلام انا خلقت من دون الله,انا إله وهو إله؟

ام قال الله "بإذني" ولا تقل لا تفيد لأنه لا كلمه زياده بالقران.

وانا قد اجبت عن هذا السؤال وما الفرق بن الله والمسيح في مشاركات سابقه,اقرءها.

والسلام ختام...... .


----------



## M.M.A (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*

المشاركه الاصليه بواسكه فاديه....

كل الايات الي انت بتعلق عليها دي من قرأنك ومش معقوله محمد يقول على المسيح ان هو الله لانه لو قال كدا يبقى الدين الي علمهولكم مكانش ليه داي من الاساس

الرد...
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
محمد لم يقل إلا ما امره به الله,فهو لا يقول إلا الحق.

" وَمَا يَنطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى* إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا وَحْيٌ يُوحَى" النجم 3-4


----------



## Michael (18 نوفمبر 2006)

> اعتذر لأني لن ارد علي اي مشاركه تكتبها مره اخري لأنك لا تحترم اداب الحوار!!!



ههههههههه

تماما زى محمد

طيب مش ناوى تفتح معايا حوار ثنائى ولا دى الاخرى مش شايفها 

والناس والصفحات الى قولتهالك فين ردك عليهم

بص يا ابنى اتعلم ازاى الحوار وبعدين تعالى اتكلم

سلام


----------



## M.M.A (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



فادية قال:


> شوف يا اخي الكريم
> المسيحيه دين جاء قبل الاسلام بألاف السنين وانا ولدت في اسرة مسيحية وتربيت على تعاليم المسيح وعندما كبرت واصبحت ادرك الحياة اطلعت على الاسلام بشكل كبير لكن هنا اقول لك شيئ لارد على كلامك اعلاه
> تاكد يا اخي انني عندما قرأت عن  الاسلام فهو لم يضيف شيئا جديدا على حياتي بل بالعكس وجدت تعاليمه ترجعني الالاف السنين الى الوراء وبالتحديد الى الجاهليه
> احب ان اقول لك شيئا اخي الكريم الانسان المسيحي حياته متشبعه من الايمان   بتعاليم المسيح التي لا يضاهيها في الكون كله اي شيئ
> اما اذا كنت عايز تبلغ رساله ربك فبلغها في مكان اخر لان المكان هنا قد وصلته الرساله بدم المسيح قبل ان ياتيكم محمد برسالته لتبلغوها للناس



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
اولا المسيحيه يفرق بينها وبين الاسلام ما بين سنه 640 عام.

مع الاسف ما قلتيه علي انك ولدتي في اسره مسيحيه هو ما ستقوليه يوم القيامه لكنه لن ينفع لأنك اتاكي الحق وكذبتي به.

"وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْاْ إِلَى مَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ وَإِلَى الرَّسُولِ قَالُواْ حَسْبُنَا مَا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءنَا أَوَلَوْ كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا وَلاَ يَهْتَدُونَ" المائده 104

مع الاسف الحياه المتشبعه بالايمان ايمان خطأ,فقد وصفكم الله بالضالين لأنكم ضللتم طريق الحق.

" اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ" الفاتحه 6-7

الم يضف لكي الاسلام شيئا حقا؟؟؟الم يضف لكي انكي ستعبدي إله واحد لا ثلاثه؟؟؟

"مَا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ مِن وَلَدٍ وَمَا كَانَ مَعَهُ مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِذًا لَّذَهَبَ كُلُّ إِلَهٍ بِمَا خَلَقَ وَلَعَلَا بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ  عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ" المؤمنون 91


----------



## M.M.A (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



Fadie قال:


> *- و هل لديك دليل انه لم يفعل كل هذا؟*
> 
> *- انا لدى أدلة على انه فعلها من الانجيل فهل تملك انت دليل انه لم يفعلها؟*
> 
> *- كلمة بأذنى كما اوضحنا هى تحريف من القرأن لما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس بين الابن و الاب و تم تحريف كلمة الاب  الى الله لتفيدة المغايرة بين الجوهر الالهى و يسوع المسيح*​



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نعم لي دليل....ان الله قال هذا ولم يقل الله ان فلان قال او ان حتي المسيح قال!!!
وبالعقل,إذا اراد كان الله والمسيح يفعلوا هذا, افرض ان الله عايز ينزل المطر علي مصر والمسيح مش عايز علي مصر,الله عايز يغفر لواحد والمسيح مش عايز,الله عايز يعذب واحد والمسيح مش عايز,,,,هل يعقل هذا؟؟؟؟هل يعقل ان تتقرب لإله دون الاخر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

من انتم الذين اوضحتم ان كلمه "بإذني" تحريف من القران,ولماذا استشهدتم بكل الايه ولم تستشهدوا بتلك الكلمه؟؟؟اما عن الكتاب المقدس فكما قلت لا أأخذ منه كلمه واحده اما الذي يأخذ من القران المسيح خلق الطير ويدافع عن تلك الايه ولا يعجبه الباقي فيقول تحريف!!!!!!!!


----------



## M.M.A (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*توضيح*



فادية قال:


> اسمح لي يا اخ
> بس الظاهر انت بتفتقر لاصول الحوار
> المفروض فيك  كمحاور وصاحب الموضوع انك تدي كل حجه من حججك عليناااااااااااااااااااااااا حقها يعني مش تكتب لك سطرين او ثلاثه وتقفز لحجه تانيه وموضوع تاني
> تحولك من موضوع للتاني دليل على انك مش واثق من نفسك بقدرتك على اكمال الحوار للنهايه عشان كدا كل شويه نلاقيك بتتكلم بموضوع مختلف



انا انتظرت ان حد يطرح اسئله ولكن لم يرد احد وعلي العموم انا لم ابدأ الحجه الثالثه عليكم حتي تنتهوا من جميع اسئلتكم.


----------



## M.M.A (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



THEONE قال:


> على العكس تماما لم تزود شئ ولا تنقصه
> لماذا
> لأن الآية تقول
> 
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
يعني ايه "بإذني" او "بإذن الله" لا تفيد شيئ؟؟؟؟

اما عن المثال الذي اوضحته...فهل المسيح الذي استأذن الله ام الله الذي أذن للمسيح؟؟؟ 

قال "جئتكم بايه من ربكم" ولم يقل "جئتكم بايه مني"

وهل الذي يخلق ويكون مخلوقا ويكون في رحم امه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## M.M.A (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*سؤال!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟*

الان بعد وان اجبت علي كل اسئلتكم,انا ليا سؤال...

هل المسيح في نظركم هو الله نفسه ام انه ابن الله؟؟؟؟؟؟:dntknw: :dntknw: :dntknw:


----------



## THEONE (18 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> يعني ايه "بإذني" او "بإذن الله" لا تفيد شيئ؟؟؟؟
> 
> اما عن المثال الذي اوضحته...فهل المسيح الذي استأذن الله ام الله الذي أذن للمسيح؟؟؟
> ...


ومن الذى قال لك ان المسيح مخلوق؟
المسيح هو كلمة الله و روحه
الله تجسد على شكل المسيح
كما تجسد على شكل شجرة و جبل عندكم
فهل هذا قلل من الله؟
ثم ان الله يطهر ولا يتنجس


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> الان بعد وان اجبت علي كل اسئلتكم,انا ليا سؤال...
> 
> هل المسيح في نظركم هو الله نفسه ام انه ابن الله؟؟؟؟؟؟:dntknw: :dntknw: :dntknw:


 

*+*


تحية وسلام 

الاخ M.M.A

*للاسف .. أنت لم تجاوب على أى سؤال مما طُرح* - ومعذرة - ولا أقصد تحطيم معنوياتك صدقنى .. أو التقليل منك بل يُعجبنى دفاعك عن دينك وان كنت لا أرى أى ( هجوم ) .. *ولكن ينقص دفاعك هذا .. المنطق .. والعقل .. والادلة الدامغه ..*

فقد سألك الاخوة .. لقد كان المسيح .. يخلق .. ويقيم الموتى .. و يتنبأ .. و .. وكل هذه الامور لا يفعلها سوى الله وحده .. فما الفرق بينه وبين الله ؟؟ .. فكانت إجابتك : الله هو إلهنا خالق السموات والارض .. و المسيح رسوله !! .. صديقى .. هل هذه إجابه ؟ 

أيضاً تفضلت اخى و سردت مثال السياره .. ومن بعده (( *عدد *)) اللذين خلقهم المسيح ، و (( *عدد *)) الذين خلقهم الله ( كمثال لتوضح الفارق ) .. !!!!!!!!!! .. أألامر بالعدد ؟؟؟!!! .. 

أنت بذلك تضع الله فى حيز العدد والمحدوديه يا أخى ... فالله هو الخالق .. والمسيح خلق .. أياً كان العدد .. فلقد خلق وانتهى الامر .. إذاً هو خالق .. إذاً هو الخالق .. إذاً هو الله

الرحمة التى تتحدث عنها يا اخى و أعطاها الله لرسول الاسلام ( كما تزعم ) *هى صفة* ( بغض النظر عن صدق كلامك او إيمانى به ) ولكن الخلق و إقامة الاموات والتنبأ .. *هو عمل* .. *عمل وليس صفه* .. وهناك فرق شاسع بين الصفه والعمل .. فانت قد تجد شخص رحيم او عطوف او عادل .. وكلها من صفات الله ولكن بشكل نسبى فى البشر .. فصفات الله مطلقه .. ولم يقول القرآن أن رسول الاسلام كان رحيم بصفه مطلقه .. ولكنك لن تجد شخص قام بالخلق او إقامة الموتى أو معرفة الغيب بين البشر العاديين .. او حتى الانبياء .. فالانبياء إن كان منهم من أقام موتى .. فلم يستطيع ان يخلق .. او ان يعرف الغيب .. *ولاحظ أن معرفة الغيب تختلف تماماً عن التنبأ* .. فمعرفة الغيب .. يمكنها معرفة ما بدواخل الانسان فى اللحظة والتو .. ولم نسمع فى سائر الكتب السماويه عن نبى كان يعلم الغيب .. أى دواخل الانسان .. سوى المسيح 

أيضاً أكتفى القرآن بالقول أن الخلق و إقامة الموتى كانت بأذن الله ..* ولم يذكر لنا أى حادثه للخلق أو لأقامة الموتى التى فعلها المسيح توضح لنا أن كان الامر بأذن الله أم لا ؟؟؟!!! .. بل أكتفى بالقول .. دون ذكر الفعل* .. وهذا يضع امامنا علامات إستفهام كثيرة جداً ..!!

ثانياً أجد فى طرحك للسؤال السابق هو تهرب واضح من الاجابه .. و أنا أحب أن اضع النقاط على الحروف .. فلا أجامل على حساب إيمانى .. فقبل أن تسأل هل المسيح الله أو ابن الله .. وواضح من السؤال أنك تفتقر لامور كثيره .. منها المعرفه والعلم .. *ومعذرة لكلامى* .. قبل أن تسأل .. أجب على هذه الاسئله بأجابات واضحه وصريحه ومقنعه ومنطقيه 

*تحياتى .. و تقبل حديثى بصدر رحب*


----------



## mery (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*اتحدى الشاطر فيكم يجبلي دليل او نص دليل يقول فيه انو اليسوع خلق من الانجيل *


*اتحداكم.................................................................اتحداكم*

*فبلاش تجيب من القرءان وانت عارف انو كلامك غلط يامفلس*

*مستنيا ردك من كتابك...........فين اليسوع خلق؟*


----------



## Fadie (18 نوفمبر 2006)

لا نرى الا تراوغ و لف و دوران من العضو المسلم

هل لديك دليل انه لم يتحكم فى الليل و النهار؟

هل لديك دليل انه لم يخلق الكون؟

انا لدى أدلة و من انجيل المسيح فهل انت لديك دليل؟

لا اعرف كيف يأتى شخص ليناظر المسيحيين و هو لا يعرف هل المسيح هو الله أم ابن الله!!!!!!!

ميرى

اولا الاسماء العلم لا تعرف بــ ال لأنها معرفة اصلا

ثانيا

Joh 1:3 كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. 

Heb 1:2 ابْنِهِ - الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ. 
1Co 8:6وَرَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ: يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ الَّذِي بِهِ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ وَنَحْنُ بِهِ. ​


----------



## mery (18 نوفمبر 2006)

هههههههههههه 
لا قريت الانجيل 

بس جيبلي نصف دليل بقول اليسوع خلق  شيء واحد بس .
صعب سؤالي؟؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 نوفمبر 2006)

mery قال:


> *اتحدى الشاطر فيكم يجبلي دليل او نص دليل يقول فيه انو اليسوع خلق من الانجيل *
> 
> 
> *اتحداكم.................................................................اتحداكم*
> ...


 

+

أشكرك على ردك .. فيكفى أننا علمنا اخلاق مُحدثنا 


وحتى لا تكونى حكيمه فى عينى نفسك .. وتُسببى عثرة .. إليك أضع هذه النصوص المقدسة التى تؤكد قيام المسيح بالخلق 

1 وفيما هو مجتاز رأى إنسانا *أعمى منذ ولادته* 
2 فسأله تلاميذه قائلين : يا معلم ، من أخطأ : هذا أم أبواه حتى ولد أعمى 
3 أجاب يسوع : لا هذا أخطأ ولاأبواه ، لكن لتظهر أعمال الله فيه 
4 ينبغي أن أعمل أعمال الذي أرسلني ما دام نهار . يأتي ليل حين لا يستطيع أحد أن يعمل 
5 ما دمت في العالم فأنا نور العالم 
*6 قال هذا وتفل على الأرض وصنع من التفل طينا وطلى بالطين عيني الأعمى *
*7 وقال له : اذهب اغتسل في بركة سلوام الذي تفسيره : مرسل ، فمضى واغتسل وأتى بصيرا* ( يو 9 : 1 )

 فكيف أبصر الرجل ؟ .. بالطبع تم ( خلق ) خلايا جديده للعين بدلا من التى تلفت ... !!!


أيضاً ..

15 ولما صار المساء تقدم إليه تلاميذه قائلين : الموضع خلاء والوقت قد مضى . اصرف الجموع لكي يمضوا إلى القرى ويبتاعوا لهم طعاما 
16 فقال لهم يسوع : لا حاجة لهم أن يمضوا . أعطوهم أنتم ليأكلوا 
*17 فقالوا له : ليس عندنا ههنا إلا خمسة أرغفة وسمكتان *
*18 فقال : ائتوني بها إلى هنا *
*19 فأمر الجموع أن يتكئوا على العشب . ثم أخذ الأرغفة الخمسة والسمكتين ، ورفع نظره نحو السماء وبارك وكسر وأعطى الأرغفة للتلاميذ ، والتلاميذ للجموع *
*20 فأكل الجميع وشبعوا . ثم رفعوا ما فضل من الكسر اثنتي عشرة قفة مملوءة **21 والآكلون كانوا نحو خمسة آلاف رجل ، ما عدا النساء والأولاد*  ( مت 14 : 15 )

كيف ( صار ) الخمسة ارغفه والسمكتين كل هذه الكميه لتشبع ( نحو خمسة الاف رجل ماعدا النساء والاولاد ) بل ويتبقى 12 قفه مملوءة ؟؟!!! .. لقد ( خلق ) المسيح طعام لكل هذا الجمع 

فالخلق .. هو إيجاد شىء ما من العدم .. أليس كذلك ؟

و أرجوا فى المره القادمه عدم إستخدام لفظ ( اليسوع ) ذلك


----------



## mery (18 نوفمبر 2006)

REDEMPTION قال:


> +
> 
> أشكرك على ردك .. فيكفى أننا علمنا اخلاق مُحدثنا
> 
> ...


 
1 وفيما هو مجتاز رأى إنسانا *أعمى منذ ولادته* 
2 فسأله تلاميذه قائلين : يا معلم ، من أخطأ : هذا أم أبواه حتى ولد أعمى 
3 أجاب يسوع : لا هذا أخطأ ولاأبواه ، لكن لتظهر أعمال الله فيه 
4 ينبغي أن أعمل أعمال الذي أرسلني ما دام نهار . يأتي ليل حين لا يستطيع أحد أن يعمل 
5 ما دمت في العالم فأنا نور العالم 
*6 قال هذا وتفل على الأرض وصنع من التفل طينا وطلى بالطين عيني الأعمى *
*7 وقال له : اذهب اغتسل في بركة سلوام الذي تفسيره : مرسل ، فمضى واغتسل وأتى بصيرا* ( يو 9 : 1 )

*هو طلى ايه؟؟؟عين الاعمى طلى ايه؟؟؟عين الاعمى صح ولا انا غلطانه*

*فين الخلق بتستغفلني ولا ايه؟؟*

*هو طلى ايه؟؟ خلايا الاعين الي مش موجوده  مهو طلى عين الاعمى فين الخلق؟؟*

ثم الرغيف هو قال خلقت مخلقش لا اله الا الله هو ده دليل الخلق هههههههههه

بجد ده دليل خلق قلي فين خلق رغيف؟؟ همى شبعو بس مقلش خلقت :a82: 

بتحداك تجبلي دليل واحد بقول انو خلق هه  هو اتخلق بس مخلقش لسه بستنى دليلك والتحدي مرفوع


----------



## mery (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*ثم مين قلق انو هو بس الي احيى الموتى كفايه استغفال بص وفتح عنيك*

*Ez:37:1: 1. **كانت عليّ يد الرب فأخرجني بروح الرب وأنزلني في وسط البقعة وهي ملآنة عظاما. (
**Ez:37:10: 10 **فتنبأت كما امرني فدخل فيهم الروح فحيوا وقاموا على اقدامهم جيش عظيم جدا جدا*
*حزقيال احيا جيش*
*إيليا احيا طفل*
*1Kgs:17:17: 17. **وبعد هذه الأمور مرض ابن المرأة صاحبة البيت واشتدّ مرضه جدا حتى لم تبق فيه نسمة. *
*1Kgs:17:23: 23 **فاخذ ايليا الولد ونزل به من العلية الى البيت ودفعه لامه.وقال ايليا انظري.ابنك حيّ*
*أليشع احيا ميتا*
*2Kgs:13:21: 21 **وفيما كانوا يدفنون رجلا اذا بهم قد رأوا الغزاة فطرحوا الرجل في قبر اليشع فلما نزل الرجل ومس عظام اليشع عاش وقام على رجليه *
*بطرس أحيا ميتة*
*Acts:9:37:*
*37 **وحدث في تلك الايام انها مرضت وماتت.فغسلوها ووضعوها في عليّة. (SVD)*

*Acts:9:40: 40 فاخرج بطرس الجميع خارجا وجثا على ركبتيه وصلّى ثم التفت الى الجسد وقال يا طابيثا قومي.ففتحت عينيها.ولما ابصرت بطرس جلست. (SVD*
*Acts:9:41:*
*41 **فناولها يده وأقامها.ثم نادى القديسين والأرامل واحضرها حية. *

*حسب كلامك كل دول الهه    لا اله الا الله*


*اولا ملكش دليل انو خلق وانت عارف كويس الكلام ده و كل كلامك فارغ ملوش معنى كلو تهيءان مبصدقهاش الا انتو صراحه *

*تانيا بتقول احيى الموته بعتقد دول بكفو مشان تعرف انو مش هو بس الي احيى الموتى*

*لو تقلي هو كان يعملو من نفسول فلالالا هو قال  *

* "انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسى شئ لا اطلب مشيئتى بل مشيئه الاب الذى ارسلنى" يوحنا*


*حياك الله اخي صاحب الموضوع  و اقلك كل كلامهم فارغ وكل كلامهم تنفيخ ملهمش دليل واحد من كتابهم   ثبت الله اقدامك    سلام يمكن للشهر الجاي  للحين الي تجبلي دليل واحد ههههههههههه*
*اشهد ان لا اله الا الله و اشهد ان محمد رسول الله *
* 
*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (18 نوفمبر 2006)

> حياك الله اخي صاحب الموضوع و اقلك كل كلامهم فارغ وكل كلامهم تنفيخ ملهمش دليل واحد من كتابهم ثبت الله اقدامك سلام يمكن للشهر الجاي للحين الي تجبلي دليل واحد ههههههههههه
> اشهد ان لا اله الا الله و اشهد ان محمد رسول الله



احترم نفسك اولا واحترم اداب الحوار والا لا داعي الحوار من اصله واضح ؟

اولا لا تنسى ان الاخ المسلم الذي انت تمدح به تهرب من سؤالي هذا واحد

اثنان كيف تتجرأ وتقول يا كاذب ان المسيح لم يخلق الطعام ؟

الانجيل يثبث ان المسيح يخلق الطعام

من إنجيل متى 14:15

15 ولما صار المساء تقدم إليه تلاميذه قائلين : الموضع خلاء والوقت قد مضى . اصرف الجموع لكي يمضوا إلى القرى ويبتاعوا لهم طعاما 
16 فقال لهم يسوع : لا حاجة لهم أن يمضوا . أعطوهم أنتم ليأكلوا 
17 فقالوا له : ليس عندنا ههنا إلا خمسة أرغفة وسمكتان 
18 فقال : ائتوني بها إلى هنا 
19 فأمر الجموع أن يتكئوا على العشب . ثم أخذ الأرغفة الخمسة والسمكتين ، ورفع نظره نحو السماء وبارك وكسر وأعطى الأرغفة للتلاميذ ، والتلاميذ للجموع 
20 فأكل الجميع وشبعوا . ثم رفعوا ما فضل من الكسر اثنتي عشرة قفة مملوءة 21 والآكلون كانوا نحو خمسة آلاف رجل ، ما عدا النساء والأولاد ( مت 14 : 15 )


والقرآن يثبث ايضا ان المسيح يخلق الطعام وانزل مائدة من السماء

سورة المائدة - سورة 5 - آية 114:







http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=5&nAya=114


ايضا المسيح يحيى الموتى ومن الانجيل

إِنْجِيلُ الْمَسِيحِ حَسَبَ الْبَشِيرِ لُوقَا 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ الثَّامِنُ

49وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ جَاءَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ دَارِ رَئِيسِ الْمَجْمَعِ قَائِلاً لَهُ: "قَدْ مَاتَتِ ابْنَتُكَ. لاَ تُتْعِبِ الْمُعَلِّمَ". 50فَسَمِعَ يَسُوعُ وَأَجَابَهُ: "لاَ تَخَفْ. آمِنْ فَقَطْ فَهِيَ تُشْفَى". 51فَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ لَمْ يَدَعْ أَحَداً يَدْخُلُ إِلاَّ بُطْرُسَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَيُوحَنَّا وَأَبَا الصَّبِيَّةِ وَأُمَّهَا. 52وَكَانَ الْجَمِيعُ يَبْكُونَ عَلَيْهَا وَيَلْطِمُونَ. فَقَالَ: "لاَ تَبْكُوا. لَمْ تَمُتْ لَكِنَّهَا نَائِمَةٌ". 53فَضَحِكُوا عَلَيْهِ عَارِفِينَ أَنَّهَا مَاتَتْ. 54فَأَخْرَجَ الْجَمِيعَ خَارِجاً وَأَمْسَكَ بِيَدِهَا وَنَادَى قَائِلاً: "يَا صَبِيَّةُ قُومِي". 55فَرَجَعَتْ رُوحُهَا وَقَامَتْ فِي الْحَالِ. فَأَمَرَ أَنْ تُعْطَى لِتَأْكُلَ. 56فَبُهِتَ وَالِدَاهَا. فَأَوْصَاهُمَا أَنْ لاَ يَقُولاَ لأَحَدٍ عَمَّا كَانَ. 

ايضا المسيح يحيى الموتى في القرآن

سورة ال عمران - سورة 3 - آية 49:






http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=3&nAya=49


----------



## the lover (18 نوفمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> اثنان كيف تتجرأ وتقول يا كاذب ان المسيح لم يخلق الطعام ؟
> 
> الانجيل يثبث ان المسيح يخلق الطعام
> 
> ...


----------



## the lover (18 نوفمبر 2006)

ادى آيتين تثبت لك ذلك

مش زى ماانت قولت مفيش آيات فى القرآن تثبت ذلك


لأ

القرآن هو الحجه على البشر اجمعين 

وان شاء الله راح اجاوبك على باقى اسئلتك


----------



## the lover (18 نوفمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> من إنجيل متى 14:15
> 
> 15 ولما صار المساء تقدم إليه تلاميذه قائلين : الموضع خلاء والوقت قد مضى . اصرف الجموع لكي يمضوا إلى القرى ويبتاعوا لهم طعاما
> 16 فقال لهم يسوع : لا حاجة لهم أن يمضوا . أعطوهم أنتم ليأكلوا
> ...





انت بتقول هنا فى إنجيل متى...اوك انا معاك بس عندى حبة ملاحظات 

ستبين لك الحقيقه ان شاء الله

انت تقول فى إنجيل متى

19 فأمر الجموع أن يتكئوا على العشب . ثم أخذ الأرغفة الخمسة والسمكتين ، ورفع نظره نحو السماء وبارك وكسر وأعطى الأرغفة للتلاميذ ، والتلاميذ للجموع 

هنا نسأل نفسينا سؤالين

لماذا نظر المسيح إلى السماء؟

وما غرضه من النظر إلى السماء؟



اولا 

نظر إلى السماء وهذا يدل على صدق الآيه الموجوده بالقرآن الكريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"{إِذْ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّونَ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ رَبُّكَ أَن يُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا مَآئِدَةً مِّنَ السَّمَاء قَالَ اتَّقُواْ اللّهَ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ} (112) سورة المائدة

والآيه هذه ايضا

"{قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ اللَّهُمَّ رَبَّنَا أَنزِلْ عَلَيْنَا مَآئِدَةً مِّنَ السَّمَاء تَكُونُ لَنَا عِيداً لِّأَوَّلِنَا وَآخِرِنَا وَآيَةً مِّنكَ وَارْزُقْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الرَّازِقِينَ} (114) سورة المائدة



هنا بقى


نظر المسيح إلى السماء .......لكى يدعوا ربه

وغرضه من الدعاء والنظر إلى السماء ...ان يستجيب له ربه 


وهذا يدل على صدق الآيتين الكريمتين التى بين ايدينا الأن


بأن المسيح انسان نبى لا يقدر على خلق الطعام



استنى عشان اشوف الباقى من كلامك فى إنجيل متى


----------



## Fadie (18 نوفمبر 2006)

يبدو ان النظر ضعيف لهذه الدرجة

ننتظر الزميل المسلم​


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 نوفمبر 2006)

the lover قال:


> انت بتقول هنا فى إنجيل متى...اوك انا معاك بس عندى حبة ملاحظات
> 
> ستبين لك الحقيقه ان شاء الله
> 
> ...


 

*+*

يا أخ 

هل قال الكتاب المقدس أن المسيح  دعى ربه ؟؟؟

لم يقل .. 

إذا ينبغى عليك أن لا تصرح بأمر دون علم .. أو حتى دليل !

أشكرك


----------



## the lover (18 نوفمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> من إنجيل متى 14:15
> 
> 15 ولما صار المساء تقدم إليه تلاميذه قائلين : الموضع خلاء والوقت قد مضى . اصرف الجموع لكي يمضوا إلى القرى ويبتاعوا لهم طعاما
> 16 فقال لهم يسوع : لا حاجة لهم أن يمضوا . أعطوهم أنتم ليأكلوا
> ...





هنا صديقى

انت تقول

19 فأمر الجموع أن يتكئوا على العشب . ثم أخذ الأرغفة الخمسة والسمكتين ، ورفع نظره نحو السماء وبارك وكسر وأعطى الأرغفة للتلاميذ ، والتلاميذ للجموع 
20 فأكل الجميع وشبعوا . ثم رفعوا ما فضل من الكسر اثنتي عشرة قفة مملوءة 21 والآكلون كانوا نحو خمسة آلاف رجل ، ما عدا النساء والأولاد ( مت 14 : 15 



لا حظ الكلام المكتوب بالخط الأسود

اخذ المسيح الخمسة ارغفه والسمكتين

كان هناك الخمسة ارغفه والسمكتين..........فى رقم 19

كسر المسيح الأرغفه وهذا فعلا لأن الرغيف ...يكر "بضم الياء"

طب عمل ايه المسيح فى السمكتين ......ودول مش ينفع ليهم الكسر!!!!! انا مش اعرف عشان اقول

بس هنا  نسأل سؤال للأصدقاء هل تزايد عدد السمك ايضا ام ماذا ؟!!!!!!!!!!!

على الرغم فى رقم 20

وضح لنا الأنجيل تزايد عدد الأرغفه فقط ولم يوضح لنا تزايد السمكتين


فأين السمكتين هنا!!!!!!!! 


ووضح هنا الأنجيل بأن بقى عدد من الكسر ...وكما قلنا الكسر للأرغفه او الشىء الصلب

فلماذا هنا الأنجيل لم يذكر السمكتين ..... 

احنا هنفقول هنا السمكتين راحوا فين

لأ

احنا نقول لكاتب انجيل متى اين تزايد عدد السمكتين لماذا لم يذكر!!!!!!!

هل اكل التلاميذ الأرغفه فقط.......... 


وده يثبت خطأ الأنجيل 


ازاى


انت بتقول زى ماانت عرفت من انجيل متى


ان المسيح يخلق الطعام


معنى ان المسيح يخلق الطعام........معناه ان المسيح ...يخلق جميع انواع الطعام


فلماذا هنا فى انجيل متى 


لماذا تم تزايد عدد الأرغفه؟!!!!!!! 

ولم يتم تزايد السمكتين؟!!!!!!!!! 


ولماذا المسيح لم يخلق لهم مجموعه من الطعام!!!!!!!!!


هل اوضح الأنجيل هذا؟!!!! 


ارجوا الأدله




بكده صديقى 

قد اثبت لك عدم صحة الكلام اللى انت جبته من انجيل متى!!!!!!



وبقى الدور عليك ان تثبتلى ان المسيح يخلق الطعام!!!!!!!!!!!



ولا زلت منتظر ردك ايها الصديق

كم


----------



## the lover (18 نوفمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> من إنجيل متى 14:15
> 
> 15 ولما صار المساء تقدم إليه تلاميذه قائلين : الموضع خلاء والوقت قد مضى . اصرف الجموع لكي يمضوا إلى القرى ويبتاعوا لهم طعاما
> 16 فقال لهم يسوع : لا حاجة لهم أن يمضوا . أعطوهم أنتم ليأكلوا
> ...





هنا صديقى

انت تقول

19 فأمر الجموع أن يتكئوا على العشب . ثم أخذ الأرغفة الخمسة والسمكتين ، ورفع نظره نحو السماء وبارك وكسر وأعطى الأرغفة للتلاميذ ، والتلاميذ للجموع 
20 فأكل الجميع وشبعوا . ثم رفعوا ما فضل من الكسر اثنتي عشرة قفة مملوءة 21 والآكلون كانوا نحو خمسة آلاف رجل ، ما عدا النساء والأولاد ( مت 14 : 15 



لا حظ الكلام المكتوب بالخط الأسود

اخذ المسيح الخمسة ارغفه والسمكتين

كان هناك الخمسة ارغفه والسمكتين..........فى رقم 19

كسر المسيح الأرغفه وهذا فعلا لأن الرغيف ...يكسر "بضم الياء"

طب عمل ايه المسيح فى السمكتين ......ودول مش ينفع ليهم الكسر!!!!! انا مش اعرف عشان اقول

بس هنا  نسأل سؤال للأصدقاء هل تزايد عدد السمك ايضا ام ماذا ؟!!!!!!!!!!!

على الرغم فى رقم 20

وضح لنا الأنجيل تزايد عدد الأرغفه فقط ولم يوضح لنا تزايد السمكتين


فأين السمكتين هنا!!!!!!!! 




فلماذا هنا الأنجيل لم يذكر السمكتين ..... 

احنا هنقول هنا السمكتين راحوا فين

لأ

احنا نقول لكاتب انجيل متى اين تزايد عدد السمكتين لماذا لم يذكرهم!!!!!!!


ام عجز المسيح عن فعل هذا.........

هل اكل التلاميذ الأرغفه فقط.......... 


وده يثبت خطأ الأنجيل 


ازاى


انت بتقول زى ماانت عرفت من انجيل متى


ان المسيح يخلق الطعام


معنى ان المسيح يخلق الطعام........معناه ان المسيح ...يخلق جميع انواع الطعام


فلماذا هنا فى انجيل متى 


لماذا تم تزايد عدد الأرغفه؟!!!!!!! 

ولم يتم تزايد السمكتين؟!!!!!!!!! 


ولماذا المسيح لم يخلق لهم مجموعه من الطعام!!!!!!!!!


فهذا يدل على عجز المسيح فى خلق الطعام


بكده صديقى 

قد اثبت لك عدم صحة الكلام اللى انت جبته من انجيل متى!!!!!!






 خلاص اقتنعت بوجهة نظرى



ولا زلت منتظر ردك ايها الصديق​


----------



## the lover (18 نوفمبر 2006)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> يا أخ
> 
> ...




كويس ايها الصديق ملاحظه طيبه من حضرتك

طب

لماذا نظر المسيح الى السماء؟!!!!


----------



## the lover (18 نوفمبر 2006)

وياريت تجاوبنى بالأدله

شكرا ايها الأصدقاء على ملا حظاتكم الغاليه


----------



## فادية (18 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> المشاركه الاصليه بواسطه فاديه:
> 
> اسمح لي اعلق على كلامك هنا شويه يا اخي الكريم
> اولا من ناحيه اسماء الله فاله الاسلام له اسماء كثيره منها الماكر ( هل انت تعبد اله ماااااااااكر ) والضار (كيف لله ان يكون ضارا ومن يضر ) المتعالي (هيتعالى على مين اذا كان هو خالق الكون كلو يبقى هيتعالى على ميييييييييييييييييييييييييين )المنتقم ( هيتنقم من مين يا اخ ؟؟؟؟؟ اذا كان اله الاسلام منتقم فالهي انا محبه ) الوارث ( هيورث مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)المقيت ( هل تعبد اله يمقت اذن ما فرق الهك عن الشيطان ؟؟؟؟) التواب ( لمن يتوب الله ؟؟؟؟ هل يتوب للبشر ام يتوب لنفسه ؟؟؟) وغيرها من الاسماء التي لا تليق اصلا بانها تكون اسماء الله
> ...




ولك السلام ايضا


----------



## فادية (18 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> المشاركه الاصليه بواسكه فاديه....
> 
> كل الايات الي انت بتعلق عليها دي من قرأنك ومش معقوله محمد يقول على المسيح ان هو الله لانه لو قال كدا يبقى الدين الي علمهولكم مكانش ليه داي من الاساس
> 
> ...



لو كان قرأنك من الله فاسمح لي اله قرأنك مجرم سفاح والا مكانش امر بقتل الناس وسفك دمائهم ولو تشوف الايات الي فقرأنك راح تلعن الاله الي منزلها مش تعبدو خد عندك بقى دي على سبيل المثال لا الحصر يا اخي الكريم

  سورة التوبه ايه رقم 28
قاتلو اللذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الاخر ولا يحرمون  ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون الدين الحق من اللذين اوتو الكتاب حتى يعطو الجزيه عن يد وهم صاغرووووووووووووون 
بذمتك دا اله دا والا مجرم 
وبعدين يا استاذ لو دا كلام الهك هو ليه بيحشر محمد في النص هو مين الي كان بيحرم محمد والا اله محمد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## M.M.A (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*تحذير!!!*

المشاركه الاصليه بواسطه Theone مشاركه 79

المعجزة عملها المسيح بنفسه من غير مساعدة

الرد....
تحذير!!!!!​الجزء ده كان المفروض ان الاستاذ اقتبسه من مشاركه ليا لكنه حشر الجمله دي,متحطش كلام انا مقلتوش وإلا لن ارد علي مشاركاتك!

المشاركه 77 و 79....


----------



## M.M.A (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



THEONE قال:


> ومن الذى قال لك ان المسيح مخلوق؟
> المسيح هو كلمة الله و روحه
> الله تجسد على شكل المسيح
> كما تجسد على شكل شجرة و جبل عندكم
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الله قال ان المسيح مخلوق:
"إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِندَ اللّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِن تُرَابٍ ثِمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ" ال عمران 59

لا يكون لله ابدا ان يتجسد علي شكل المسيح او بشر.
"سُبْحَانَ رَبِّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ رَبِّ الْعَرْشِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ" الزخرف 82

من قال ان الله تجسد علي شكل شجره وجبل عندنا؟؟؟

انت تفهم غلط, تفسير الايه يقول ان الله اشار الي الجبل فدكه دكا اي ان الله اشار الي الجبل فلم يقدر الجبل علي ان علي قدره الله عليه...

واليك تفسير الايه الكامل:
" وَلَمَّا جَاء مُوسَى لِمِيقَاتِنَا وَكَلَّمَهُ رَبُّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ أَرِنِي أَنظُرْ إِلَيْكَ قَالَ لَن تَرَانِي وَلَـكِنِ انظُرْ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ فَإِنِ اسْتَقَرَّ مَكَانَهُ فَسَوْفَ تَرَانِي فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبُّهُ لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا وَخَرَّ موسَى صَعِقًا فَلَمَّا أَفَاقَ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَأَنَاْ أَوَّلُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ" الاعراف 143

التفسير   يخبر تعالى عن موسى عليه السلام أنه لما جاء لميقات الله تعالى وحصل له التكليم من الله تعالى سأل الله تعالى أن ينظر إليه فقال "رب أرني أنظر إليك قال لن تراني" وقد أشكل حرف لن ههنا على كثير من العلماء لأنها موضوعة لنفي التأبيد فاستدل به المعتزلة على نفي الرؤية في الدنيا والاخرة وهذا أضعف الأقوال لأنه قد تواترت الأحاديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن المؤمنين يرون الله في الدار الاخرة كما سنوردها عند قوله تعالى: " وجوه يومئذ ناضرة * إلى ربها ناظرة ".
  وقوله تعالى إخباراً عن الكفار "كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجوبون" وقيل إنها لنفي التأبيد في الدنيا جمعاً بين هذه الاية وبين الدليل القاطع على صحة الرؤيا في الدار الاخرة وقيل إن هذا الكلام في هذا المقام كالكلام في قوله تعالى: "لا تدركه الأبصار وهو يدرك الأبصار وهو اللطيف الخبير" وقد تقدم ذلك في الأنعام وفي الكتب المتقدمة أن الله تعالى قال لموسى عليه السلام "يا موسى إنه لا يراني حي إلا مات ولا يابس إلا تدهده" ولهذا قال تعالى: "فلما تجلى ربه للجبل جعله دكاً وخر موسى صعقاً" قال أبو جعفر بن جرير الطبري في تفسير هذه الاية حدثنا أحمد بن سهيل الواسطي حدثنا قرة بن عيسى حدثنا الأعمش عن رجل عن أنس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: لما تجلى ربه للجبل أشار بأصبعه فجعله دكاً. وأرانا أبو إسماعيل بأصبعه السبابة, هذا الإسناد فيه رجل مبهم لم يسم, ثم قال حدثني المثنى, حدثنا حجاج بن منهال, حدثنا حماد عن ليث عن أنس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأ هذه الاية "فلما تجلى ربه للجبل جعله دكاً" قال: هكذا بأصبعه, ووضع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصبعه الإبهام على المفصل الأعلى من الخنصر, فساخ الجبل هكذا وقع في هذه الرواية حماد بن سلمة عن ليث عن أنس والمشهور حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت عن أنس كما قال ابن جرير حدثني المثنى حدثنا هدبة بن خالد حدثنا حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت عن أنس قال قرأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "فلما تجلى ربه للجبل جعله دكاً" قال: "ووضع الإبهام قريباً من طرف خنصره", قال: "فساخ الجبل" قال حميد لثابت يقول هكذا فرفع ثابت يده فضرب صدر حميد وقال يقوله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويقوله أنس وأنا أكتمه ؟ وهكذا رواه الإمام أحمد في مسنده حدثنا أبو المثنى معاذ بن معاذ العنبري حدثنا حماد بن سلمة حدثنا ثابت البناني عن أنس بن مالك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله "فلما تجلى ربه للجبل" قال: قال "هكذا" يعني أنه أخرج طرف الخنصر قال أحمد: أرانا معاذ فقال له حميد الطويل: ما تريد إلى هذا يا أبا محمد ؟ قال فضرب صدره ضربة شديدة وقال من أنت يا حميد وما أنت يا حميد ؟ يحدثني به أنس بن مالك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ما تريد إليه ؟.
  وهكذا رواه الترمذي في تفسير هذه الاية عن عبد الوهاب بن الحكم الوراق عن معاذ بن معاذ به وعن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الدارمي عن سليمان بن حرب عن حماد بن سلمة به ثم قال: هذا حديث حسن صحيح غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث حماد وهكذا رواه الحاكم في مستدركه من طرق عن حماد بن سلمة به وقال: هذا حديث صحيح على شرط مسلم ولم يخرجاه ورواه أبو محمد بن الحسن بن محمد بن علي الخلال عن محمد بن علي بن سويد عن أبي القاسم البغوي عن هدبة بن خالد عن حماد بن سلمة فذكره وقال هذا إسناد صحيح لا علة فيه, وقد رواه داود بن المحير عن شعبة عن ثابت عن أنس مرفوعاً وهذا ليس بشيء, لأن داود بن المحير كذاب, رواه الحافظان أبو القاسم الطبراني وأبو بكر بن مردويه من طريقين عن سعيد بن أبي عروبة عن قتادة عن أنس مرفوعاً بنحوه وأسنده ابن مردويه من طريق ابن البيلماني عن أبيه عن ابن عمر مرفوعاً ولا يصح أيضاً, رواه الترمذي وصححه الحاكم وقال على شرط مسلم. وقال السدي عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس في قول الله تعالى: "فلما تجلى ربه للجبل" قال ما تجلى منه إلا قدر الخنصر "جعله دكاً" قال تراباً "وخر موسى صعقاً" قال مغشياً عليه رواه ابن جرير وقال قتادة "وخر موسى صعقاً" قال ميتاً وقال سفيان الثوري ساخ الجبل في الأرض حتى وقع في البحر فهو يذهب معه وقال سنيد عن حجاج بن محمد الأعور عن أبي بكر الهذلي "فلما تجلى ربه للجبل جعله دكاً" انقعر فدخل تحت الأرض فلا يظهر إلى يوم القيامة وجاء في بعض الأخبار أنه ساخ في الأرض فهو يهوي فيها إلى يوم القيامة رواه ابن مردويه وقال ابن أبي حاتم حدثنا عمر بن شبة حدثنا محمد بن يحيى أبو غسان الكناني حدثنا عبد العزيز بن عمران عن معاوية بن عبد الله عن الجلد بن أيوب عن معاوية بن قرة عن أنس بن مالك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "لما تجلى الله للجبال طارت لعظمته ستة أجبل فوقعت ثلاثة بالمدينة وثلاثة بمكة, بالمدينة أحد وورقان ورضوى ووقع بمكة حراء وثبير وثور" وهذا حديث غريب بل منكر وقال ابن أبي حاتم ذكر عن محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي الثلج حدثنا الهيثم بن خارجة حدثنا عثمان بن حصين بن العلاف عن عروة بن رويم قال: كانت الجبال قبل أن يتجلى الله لموسى على الطور صماً ملساء فلما تجلى الله لموسى على الطور دك وتفطرت الجبال فصارت الشقوق والكهوف وقال الربيع بن أنس "فلما تجلى ربه للجبل جعله دكاً وخر موسى صعقاً" وذلك أن الجبل حين كشف الغطاء ورأى النور صار مثل دك من الدكاك وقال بعضهم جعله دكاً أي فتنة وقال مجاهد في قوله "ولكن انظر إلى الجبل فإن استقر مكانه فسوف تراني" فإنه أكبر منك وأشد خلقاً "فلما تجلى ربه للجبل" فنظر إلى الجبل لا يتمالك وأقبل الجبل فدك على أوله ورأى موسى ما يصنع الجبل فخر صعقاً وقال عكرمة جعله دكاء قال نظر الله إلى الجبل فصار صحراء تراباً وقد قرأ بهذه القراءة بعض القراء واختارها ابن جرير, وقد ورد فيها حديث مرفوع رواه ابن مردويه والمعروف أن الصعق هو الغشي ها هنا كما فسره ابن عباس وغيره لا كما فسره قتادة بالموت وإن كان صحيحاً في اللغة كقوله تعالى: "ونفخ في الصور فصعق من في السموات ومن في الأرض إلا من شاء الله ثم نفخ فيه أخرى فإذا هم قيام ينظرون" فإن هناك قرينة تدل على الموت كما أن هنا قرينة تدل على الغشي. وهي قوله "فلما أفاق" والإفاقة لا تكون إلا عن غشي "قال سبحانك" تنزيهاً وتعظيماً وإجلالاً أن يراه أحد في الدنيا إلا مات. وقوله "تبت إليك" قال مجاهد أن أسألك الرؤية "وأنا أول المؤمنين" قال ابن عباس ومجاهد من بني إسرائيل واختاره ابن جرير وفي رواية أخرى عن ابن عباس "وأنا أول المؤمنين" أنه لا يراك أحد وكذا قال أبو العالية قد كان قبله مؤمنون ولكن يقول أنا أول من آمن بك أنه لا يراك أحد من خلقك إلى يوم القيامة, وهذا قول حسن له اتجاه وقد ذكر محمد بن جرير في تفسيره ها هنا أثراً طويلاً فيه غرائب وعجائب عن محمد بن إسحاق بن يسار وكأنه تلقاه من الإسرائيليات والله أعلم, وقوله "وخر موسى صعقاً" فيه أبو سعيد وأبو هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, فأما حديث أبي سعيد فأسنده البخاري في صحيحه ههنا فقال حدثنا محمد بن يوسف حدثنا سفيان عن عمرو بن يحيى المازني عن أبيه عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال جاء رجل من اليهود إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد لطم وجهه, وقال يا محمد إن رجلاً من أصحابك من الأنصار لطم وجهي قال "ادعوه" فدعوه قال "لم لطمت وجهه ؟" قال يا رسول الله إني مررت باليهودي فسمعته يقول والذي اصطفى موسى على البشر قال وعلى محمد ؟ قال فقلت وعلى محمد وأخذتني غضبة فلطمته فقال "لا تخيروني من بين الأنبياء فإن الناس يصعقون يوم القيامة فأكون أول من يفيق فإذا أنا بموسى آخذ بقائمة من قوائم العرش فلا أدري أفاق قبلي أم جوزي بصعقة الطور" وقد رواه البخاري في أماكن كثيرة من صحيحه ومسلم في أحاديث الأنبياء وأبو داود في كتاب السنة من سننه من طرق عن عمرو بن يحيى بن عمارة بن أبي الحسن المازني الأنصاري المدني عن أبيه عن أبي سعيد سعد بن مالك بن سنان الخدري به. وأما حديث أبي هريرة فقال الإمام أحمد في مسنده حدثنا أبو كامل حدثنا إبراهيم بن سعد حدثنا ابن شهاب عن أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن وعبد الرحمن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال استب رجلان رجل من المسلمين ورجل من اليهود فقال المسلم: والذي اصطفى محمداً على العالمين فقال اليهودي: والذين اصطفى موسى على العالمين فغضب المسلم على اليهودي فلطمه, فأتى اليهودي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسأله فأخبره فدعاه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاعترف بذلك, فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا تخيروني على موسى فإن الناس يصعقون يوم القيامة فأكون أول من يفيق فإذا موسى ممسك بجانب العرش فلا أدري أكان ممن صعق فأفاق قبلي أم كان ممن استثنى الله عز وجل" أخرجاه في الصحيحين من حديث الزهري به.
  وقد روى الحافظ أبو بكر بن أبي الدنيا رحمه الله أن الذي لطم اليهودي في هذه القضية هو أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه, ولكن تقدم في الصحيحين أنه رجل من الأنصار وهذا هو أصح وأصرح والله أعلم والكلام في قوله عليه السلام: "لا تخيروني على موسى" كالكلام على قوله "لا تفضلوني على الأنبياء ولا على يونس بن متى" قيل من باب التواضع وقيل قبل أن يعلم بذلك, وقيل نهى أن يفضل بينهم على وجه الغضب والتعصب وقيل على وجه القول بمجرد الرأي والتشهي والله أعلم. وقوله "فإن الناس يصعقون يوم القيامة" الظاهر أن هذا الصعق يكون في عرصات القيامة يحصل أمر يصعقون منه والله أعلم به. وقد يكون ذلك إذا جاء الرب تبارك وتعالى لفصل القضاء وتجلى للخلائق الملك الديان كما صعق موسى من تجلي الرب تبارك وتعالى ولهذا قال عليه السلام "فلا أدري أفاق قبلي أم جوزي بصعقة الطور" وقد روى القاضي عياض في أوائل كتابه الشفاء بسنده عن محمد بن محمد بن مرزوق, حدثنا قتادة حدثنا الحسن عن قتادة عن يحيى بن وثاب عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لما تجلى الله لموسى عليه السلام كان يبصر النملة على الصفا في الليلة الظلماء مسيرة عشرة فراسخ" ثم قال: ولا يبعد على هذا أن يختص نبينا بما ذكرناه من هذا الباب بعد الإسراء والحظوة بما رأى من آيات ربه الكبرى انتهى ما قاله وكأنه صحح هذا الحديث, وفي صحته نظر ولا تخلو رجال إسناده من مجاهيل لا يعرفون ومثل هذا إنما يقبل من رواية العدل الضابط عن مثله حتى ينتهي إلى منتهاه والله أعلم.


----------



## M.M.A (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



Fadie قال:


> لا نرى الا تراوغ و لف و دوران من العضو المسلم
> 
> هل لديك دليل انه لم يتحكم فى الليل و النهار؟
> 
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​انا لا اراوغ ولا الف ولا ادور كما تقول,انتم مفهومك خطأ واصحح لكم وانتم لا تستطيعون الرد!

لدي دليل انه لم يتجم باليل والنهار....
الادله القرانيه:
"وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ" ابراهيم 33
"قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِن جَعَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمُ اللَّيْلَ سَرْمَدًا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْ إِلَهٌ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَأْتِيكُم بِضِيَاء أَفَلَا تَسْمَعُونَ*قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِن جَعَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمُ النَّهَارَ سَرْمَدًا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْ إِلَهٌ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَأْتِيكُم بِلَيْلٍ تَسْكُنُونَ فِيهِ أَفَلَا  تُبْصِرُونَ* وَمِن رَّحْمَتِهِ جَعَلَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ لِتَسْكُنُوا فِيهِ وَلِتَبْتَغُوا مِن فَضْلِهِ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ" القصص 71-73

الادله العقليه:
إذا كان الله والمسيح يتحكموا في اليل والنهار فكيف ان يتفقا,الم تر ان كل منهم يريد ان يقلب الليل والنهار كيف يشاء؟؟؟
الم تر اذا كان له شريك في الملك,,, فان الله يخرج الشمس من المشرق ويجعلها تغرب من المغرب فقل للمسيح ان يخرجها من الشمال وينزلها من الجنوب!

"أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِي حَآجَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ فِي رِبِّهِ أَنْ آتَاهُ اللّهُ الْمُلْكَ إِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّيَ الَّذِي يُحْيِـي وَيُمِيتُ قَالَ أَنَا أُحْيِـي وَأُمِيتُ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ يَأْتِي بِالشَّمْسِ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ فَأْتِ بِهَا مِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ فَبُهِتَ الَّذِي كَفَرَ وَاللّهُ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ" البقره 258

الدليل علي انه لم يخلق الكون:
الادله القرانيه:
"إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلاَفِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَالْفُلْكِ الَّتِي تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِمَا يَنفَعُ النَّاسَ وَمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ مِنَ السَّمَاء مِن مَّاء فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الأرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَبَثَّ فِيهَا مِن كُلِّ دَآبَّةٍ وَتَصْرِيفِ الرِّيَاحِ وَالسَّحَابِ الْمُسَخِّرِ بَيْنَ السَّمَاء وَالأَرْضِ لآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ" البقره 164

 "هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُم مَّا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاء فَسَوَّاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ" البقره 29

الادله العقليه:هل يعقل ان الذي خلق في رحم امه ان يخلق الكون كله,إذا هل خلق امه التي كان في بطنها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا فعلا لا اعرف هل المسيح هو الله او ابن الله في نظركم,لكني اعلم انه رسول الله!


----------



## M.M.A (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*!!!*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> تحية وسلام
> ...



يعني انت سبت كل الكلام اللي انا جاوبت بيه ومسكت اني قلت ان الله إالهنا خالق السموات والارض والمسيح رسوله!!!!
يا راجل دي كانت كلمه ختاميه لمشاركه......كل الصفحات اللي فاتت كنت بثبت فيها دا وكان اوضح شيئ استخدام كلمه "بإذني" التي تروها الشوكه في الحلق..عموما انا سألخص جميع ردودي في مشاركه واحد قريبا ليسهل قراتها.


----------



## M.M.A (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> تحية وسلام
> ...




الامر ليس بالعدد طبعا لكني احببت ان اوضح لكم ولكنه بالقدره فالله القدير قادر علي الخلق في اي زمان واي مكان اما المسيح خلق في زمان محدد ومكان مححد باذن الله لكي تكون معجزه تدعم نبوته ورسالته.

إذا كانت صفه الرحمه في محمد غير مطلقه واتفق علي هذا فمن اين ان المسيح له ان يحيي بصفه مطلقه؟؟؟؟؟
اذكرك ان الله علم احد عباده الغيب ولم يكن نبي ولكن كان عبدا صالحا وهو الخضر:

"فَوَجَدَا عَبْدًا مِّنْ عِبَادِنَا آتَيْنَاهُ رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِندِنَا وَعَلَّمْنَاهُ مِن لَّدُنَّا عِلْمًا* قَالَ لَهُ مُوسَى هَلْ أَتَّبِعُكَ عَلَى أَن تُعَلِّمَنِ مِمَّا عُلِّمْتَ رُشْدًا* قَالَ إِنَّكَ لَن تَسْتَطِيعَ مَعِيَ صَبْرًا* وَكَيْفَ تَصْبِرُ عَلَى مَا لَمْ تُحِطْ بِهِ خُبْرًا* قَالَ سَتَجِدُنِي إِن شَاء اللَّهُ صَابِرًا وَلَا أَعْصِي لَكَ أَمْرًا* قَالَ فَإِنِ اتَّبَعْتَنِي فَلَا تَسْأَلْنِي عَن شَيْءٍ حَتَّى أُحْدِثَ لَكَ مِنْهُ ذِكْرًا* فَانطَلَقَا حَتَّى إِذَا رَكِبَا فِي السَّفِينَةِ خَرَقَهَا قَالَ أَخَرَقْتَهَا لِتُغْرِقَ أَهْلَهَا لَقَدْ جِئْتَ شَيْئًا إِمْرًا* قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُلْ إِنَّكَ لَن تَسْتَطِيعَ مَعِيَ صَبْرًا* قَالَ لَا تُؤَاخِذْنِي بِمَا نَسِيتُ وَلَا تُرْهِقْنِي مِنْ أَمْرِي عُسْرًا* فَانطَلَقَا حَتَّى إِذَا لَقِيَا غُلَامًا فَقَتَلَهُ قَالَ أَقَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا زَكِيَّةً بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ لَّقَدْ جِئْتَ شَيْئًا نُّكْرًا*قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُل لَّكَ إِنَّكَ لَن تَسْتَطِيعَ مَعِي صَبْرًا* قَالَ إِن سَأَلْتُكَ عَن شَيْءٍ بَعْدَهَا فَلَا تُصَاحِبْنِي قَدْ بَلَغْتَ مِن لَّدُنِّي عُذْرًا* فَانطَلَقَا حَتَّى إِذَا أَتَيَا أَهْلَ قَرْيَةٍ اسْتَطْعَمَا أَهْلَهَا فَأَبَوْا أَن يُضَيِّفُوهُمَا فَوَجَدَا فِيهَا جِدَارًا يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَنقَضَّ فَأَقَامَهُ قَالَ لَوْ شِئْتَ لَاتَّخَذْتَ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا* قَالَ هَذَا فِرَاقُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنِكَ سَأُنَبِّئُكَ بِتَأْوِيلِ مَا لَمْ تَسْتَطِع عَّلَيْهِ صَبْرًا* أَمَّا السَّفِينَةُ فَكَانَتْ لِمَسَاكِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ فِي الْبَحْرِ فَأَرَدتُّ أَنْ أَعِيبَهَا وَكَانَ وَرَاءهُم مَّلِكٌ يَأْخُذُ كُلَّ سَفِينَةٍ  غَصْبًا* وَأَمَّا الْغُلَامُ فَكَانَ أَبَوَاهُ مُؤْمِنَيْنِ فَخَشِينَا أَن يُرْهِقَهُمَا طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا* فَأَرَدْنَا أَن يُبْدِلَهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا خَيْرًا مِّنْهُ زَكَاةً وَأَقْرَبَ رُحْمًا* وَأَمَّا الْجِدَارُ فَكَانَ لِغُلَامَيْنِ يَتِيمَيْنِ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ وَكَانَ تَحْتَهُ كَنزٌ لَّهُمَا وَكَانَ أَبُوهُمَا صَالِحًا فَأَرَادَ رَبُّكَ أَنْ  يَبْلُغَا أَشُدَّهُمَا وَيَسْتَخْرِجَا كَنزَهُمَا رَحْمَةً مِّن رَّبِّكَ وَمَا فَعَلْتُهُ عَنْ أَمْرِي ذَلِكَ تَأْوِيلُ مَا لَمْ تَسْطِع عَّلَيْهِ صَبْرًا" الكهف  64-82
أليس ذلك من علم الغيب اختصه الله لأحد عباده؟؟هل هو إله ايضا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

قال الله "بإذن الله" و"بإذني"وذكر الفعل وهو خلق الطير.
"وَرَسُولاً إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُم بِآيَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُم مِّنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنفُخُ فِيهِ
فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَأُبْرِئُ الأكْمَهَ والأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِـي الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَأُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ
فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ" ال عمران 49

ارجو ان تكون اجابات واضحه وصريحه ومنطقيه...


----------



## M.M.A (19 نوفمبر 2006)

الاجابه علي بقيه الاسئله في وقت لاحق.......


----------



## the lover (19 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> لو كان قرأنك من الله فاسمح لي اله قرأنك مجرم سفاح والا مكانش امر بقتل الناس وسفك دمائهم ولو تشوف الايات الي فقرأنك راح تلعن الاله الي منزلها مش تعبدو خد عندك بقى دي على سبيل المثال لا الحصر يا اخي الكريم
> 
> سورة التوبه ايه رقم 28
> قاتلو اللذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الاخر ولا يحرمون  ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون الدين الحق من اللذين اوتو الكتاب حتى يعطو الجزيه عن يد وهم صاغرووووووووووووون
> ...




لا فاديه فعلا مكنتش انتظر منك هذا الرد ابدا

فاديه لو سمحتى حاذرى لألفاظك جيدا بعد كده لو سمحتى

لو حبيتى تفهمى معن الآيه اللى انتى كتبتيها

جيبى من اول الآيه 25 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"لَقَدْ نَصَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي مَوَاطِنَ كَثِيرَةٍ وَيَوْمَ حُنَيْنٍ إِذْ أَعْجَبَتْكُمْ كَثْرَتُكُمْ فَلَمْ تُغْنِ عَنْكُمْ شَيْئًا وَضَاقَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْأَرْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ ثُمَّ وَلَّيْتُمْ مُدْبِرِينَ (25) ثُمَّ أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ سَكِينَتَهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَعَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَأَنْزَلَ جُنُودًا لَمْ تَرَوْهَا وَعَذَّبَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ (26)ثُمَّ يَتُوبُ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ عَلَى مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (27) يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ فَلَا يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ عَيْلَةً فَسَوْفَ يُغْنِيكُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ إِنْ شَاءَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ (28) قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآَخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ (29) وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ عُزَيْرٌ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَقَالَتِ النَّصَارَى الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُمْ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ يُضَاهِئُونَ قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ قَاتَلَهُمُ اللَّهُ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ (30) اتَّخَذُوا أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُوا إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ (31)

ها اظن وضحت للجميع معنى الآيه 

عشان كده بقولك يافاديه تمهلى فى ردودك 

سأورد لكى موجز الشرح للآيات

الآيه 25 بتتكلم عن غزوة حنين وما حدث بها.....الخ فلذلك جاءت الآيات 26،27،28،29،29،30،31

مترتبه على الآيه 25 


ها ياريت نكون فهمنا حبه


بصى

انا مش هلاقى افضل من التفسير ده


ياريت تسمعيه وكل المنتدى يسمعه........عشان نرد على الأخت فاديه


وده اللنك التحميل 

وارجو من الأداره عدم حذف اللنك



عايز اقولكوا حاجه لأنى بحب كل الناس وبخاف عليهم جدا


مثال بسيط لوجود الله عز وجل وحفظه للقرآن الكريم ولسيدنا محمد


انظروا ماذا حدث لتركيا ....من الزلزال الذى ضربهم.....تعرفوا الحكايه ولا لأ


انظروا لمن رسم الرسوم المسيئه للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ..ماذا حدث لهم!!!


للدرجه دى ايها الأصدقاء 

قلوبنا حجاره

ياناس 

{ثُمَّ قَسَتْ قُلُوبُكُم مِّن بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ فَهِيَ كَالْحِجَارَةِ أَوْ أَشَدُّ قَسْوَةً وَإِنَّ مِنَ الْحِجَارَةِ لَمَا يَتَفَجَّرُ مِنْهُ الأَنْهَارُ وَإِنَّ مِنْهَا لَمَا يَشَّقَّقُ فَيَخْرُجُ مِنْهُ الْمَاء وَإِنَّ مِنْهَا لَمَا يَهْبِطُ مِنْ خَشْيَةِ اللّهِ وَمَا اللّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ } (74) سورة البقرة

ها ارجعوا الى خالقكم وبارئكم وكفاياكم ظلم وبهتان



واشهد ان لا إله إلا الله  وأن محمدا رسول الله


ياريت ياجماعه مش تتجاهلوا ردى ولكن اقرأوه بتمعن شديد لعل الله يهديكم

اللهم امين

فاديه لا تتسرعى ابدا فى رد مره اخرى

الأنسان منا يموت كل يوم عند نومه
اتدرين .......اسوف تستيقظى بعد نومك هذا ام لا!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the lover (19 نوفمبر 2006)

فاديه

هناك من نام ولم يطلع عليه فجرا جديد

هناك من مشى الى عمله ولم يرجع لبيته

هناك من اساء الى غيره فمات على نفس مااساء اليه


اللهم اهديهم

اللهم امين


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> الامر ليس بالعدد طبعا لكني احببت ان اوضح لكم ولكنه بالقدره فالله القدير قادر علي الخلق في اي زمان واي مكان اما المسيح خلق في زمان محدد ومكان مححد باذن الله لكي تكون معجزه تدعم نبوته ورسالته.





M.M.A قال:


> إذا كانت صفه الرحمه في محمد غير مطلقه واتفق علي هذا فمن اين ان المسيح له ان يحيي بصفه مطلقه؟؟؟؟؟
> اذكرك ان الله علم احد عباده الغيب ولم يكن نبي ولكن كان عبدا صالحا وهو الخضر:
> 
> "فَوَجَدَا عَبْدًا مِّنْ عِبَادِنَا آتَيْنَاهُ رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِندِنَا وَعَلَّمْنَاهُ مِن لَّدُنَّا عِلْمًا* قَالَ لَهُ مُوسَى هَلْ أَتَّبِعُكَ عَلَى أَن تُعَلِّمَنِ مِمَّا عُلِّمْتَ رُشْدًا* قَالَ إِنَّكَ لَن تَسْتَطِيعَ مَعِيَ صَبْرًا* وَكَيْفَ تَصْبِرُ عَلَى مَا لَمْ تُحِطْ بِهِ خُبْرًا* قَالَ سَتَجِدُنِي إِن شَاء اللَّهُ صَابِرًا وَلَا أَعْصِي لَكَ أَمْرًا* قَالَ فَإِنِ اتَّبَعْتَنِي فَلَا تَسْأَلْنِي عَن شَيْءٍ حَتَّى أُحْدِثَ لَكَ مِنْهُ ذِكْرًا* فَانطَلَقَا حَتَّى إِذَا رَكِبَا فِي السَّفِينَةِ خَرَقَهَا قَالَ أَخَرَقْتَهَا لِتُغْرِقَ أَهْلَهَا لَقَدْ جِئْتَ شَيْئًا إِمْرًا* قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُلْ إِنَّكَ لَن تَسْتَطِيعَ مَعِيَ صَبْرًا* قَالَ لَا تُؤَاخِذْنِي بِمَا نَسِيتُ وَلَا تُرْهِقْنِي مِنْ أَمْرِي عُسْرًا* فَانطَلَقَا حَتَّى إِذَا لَقِيَا غُلَامًا فَقَتَلَهُ قَالَ أَقَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا زَكِيَّةً بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ لَّقَدْ جِئْتَ شَيْئًا نُّكْرًا*قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُل لَّكَ إِنَّكَ لَن تَسْتَطِيعَ مَعِي صَبْرًا* قَالَ إِن سَأَلْتُكَ عَن شَيْءٍ بَعْدَهَا فَلَا تُصَاحِبْنِي قَدْ بَلَغْتَ مِن لَّدُنِّي عُذْرًا* فَانطَلَقَا حَتَّى إِذَا أَتَيَا أَهْلَ قَرْيَةٍ اسْتَطْعَمَا أَهْلَهَا فَأَبَوْا أَن يُضَيِّفُوهُمَا فَوَجَدَا فِيهَا جِدَارًا يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَنقَضَّ فَأَقَامَهُ قَالَ لَوْ شِئْتَ لَاتَّخَذْتَ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا* قَالَ هَذَا فِرَاقُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنِكَ سَأُنَبِّئُكَ بِتَأْوِيلِ مَا لَمْ تَسْتَطِع عَّلَيْهِ صَبْرًا* أَمَّا السَّفِينَةُ فَكَانَتْ لِمَسَاكِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ فِي الْبَحْرِ فَأَرَدتُّ أَنْ أَعِيبَهَا وَكَانَ وَرَاءهُم مَّلِكٌ يَأْخُذُ كُلَّ سَفِينَةٍ غَصْبًا* وَأَمَّا الْغُلَامُ فَكَانَ أَبَوَاهُ مُؤْمِنَيْنِ فَخَشِينَا أَن يُرْهِقَهُمَا طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا* فَأَرَدْنَا أَن يُبْدِلَهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا خَيْرًا مِّنْهُ زَكَاةً وَأَقْرَبَ رُحْمًا* وَأَمَّا الْجِدَارُ فَكَانَ لِغُلَامَيْنِ يَتِيمَيْنِ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ وَكَانَ تَحْتَهُ كَنزٌ لَّهُمَا وَكَانَ أَبُوهُمَا صَالِحًا فَأَرَادَ رَبُّكَ أَنْ يَبْلُغَا أَشُدَّهُمَا وَيَسْتَخْرِجَا كَنزَهُمَا رَحْمَةً مِّن رَّبِّكَ وَمَا فَعَلْتُهُ عَنْ أَمْرِي ذَلِكَ تَأْوِيلُ مَا لَمْ تَسْطِع عَّلَيْهِ صَبْرًا" الكهف 64-82
> ...






*+*



تحية وسلام


للاسف صديقى .. ليست إجابه واضحة وصريحه ومنطقيه 

لماذا ؟؟؟؟

سأقول لك لماذا ..

أولاً لان القرآن تحدث عن الخلق أو الغيب بدون ذكر ( حادثه ) توضح هذا الامر ..  وهذا له معنى سنوضحه فى مشاركة قادمه 

و كذلك فى خلق الطير .. لم يذكر واقعه بعينها .. بل تحدث عن الامر بشكل عام 

و المسيح كان يخلق بصفة مطلقة .. فلو انت تعلم يا صديقى ما الفرق بين النسبيه والمطلق .. ستدرك إن كان المسيح يخلق بصفة مطلقة أم لا .. فعندما ( يخلق ) المسيح .. هنا فعل الخلق ( إكتمل ) ولم ينقصه أى شىء .. فقد خلق خلقاً كاملاً .. بلا نقص أو عيب .. و إستمر هذا الخلق فى حياته يحياً كأى مخلوق خلقه الله .. أما الرحمه أيها الزميل .. فلم تكتمل فى شخص رسول الاسلام .. لانه كان بذنب ومعصيه .. ولانه كان يُخطىء وكان يقسوا .. ولا داعى لانكار ذلك والا سندخل فى مناقشه جانبيه عن الاحاديث التى تثبت قسوة رسول الاسلام وستقول لى انت انه فعل ذلك مع الكفار والمشركين و .. و ... وبالطبع يوجد (( تحليل منطقى )) لكل فعل ورد فعل صدر من رسول الاسلام ..

المهم ..


وفى تحليل آخر لك عن ( أسماء الله الحسنى ) قلت عن : 

الضار:الضرر الذي يوقعه علي الكفار والمشركين في جهنم-الذي يُنزل الضر على من يشاء من عباده بالعقاب وغيره ..

ليس الضار هو من يوقع العقاب أيها الزميل .. بل ( المنتقم ) كما أوضحت انت فى تحليلك لاسم ( المنتقم ) .. و هنا يكون الضار صفة ( سيئه ) فى الله - حاشا - فالله فى المسيحيه لا يضر إطلاقاً .. بل أنظر ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس .. " كل الاشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله "  .. والمسيحيه لا تؤمن بان أى شر يحدث للانسان هو من الله .. كلا .. بلا تؤمن تماماً أن اى فعل يصدر من الله هو لخير الانسان .. الخير فقط .. أما العقاب والحساب .. فهذا يوم الحساب ايها الزميل .. وقد ( يسمح ) الله بتجربه ما تحدث للانسان حتى يقويه أو يرسل له رساله يعلمه من خلالها أمر ما .. ولاحظ أننى أقول ( يسمح ) وليس ( يفعل ) وهناك فرق بين السماح والفعل ذاته 




المنتقم : معاقب العصاه على أعمالهم وأقوالهم على قدر استحقاقهم

أليس من الافضل أن يقال له (( الديان )) ؟؟!!!!

الوارث : الذي ترجع إليه الأملاك بعد فناء المُلاَّك

كيف ترجع إليه الاملاك بعد فناء المُلاك يا زميلى ؟؟


السيد لوفر ..

كيف يموت الانسان كل يوم عند نومه ؟؟؟ 

إن كنت تقصد أن الانسان فى نومه يكون ( نصف ) ميت ... فأنت مُخطىء 

أرجوا التوضيح


----------



## M.M.A (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اسماء الله يا فاديه مقسمه الي 3 اقسام وذلك قمه الكمال فتجدي ان الله منتقم جبار وفي نفس الوقت غفور رحيم,فهل منقم وغفور مع نفس الشخص,بالطبع لا فلكل شخص اسم يتعامل الله معه به,مثال علي ذلك.....اذا انا بحب واحد صديق هكون ودود معاه ولو واحد عدوي اسرائيلي مثلا هكون غليظ معاه يعني مينفعش اكون ودود في الحالتين ومبنفعش اني اكون غليظ في الحالتين,فهمتي؟

اما عن كلامك عن علماء عايزين يحذفوا بعض الاسماء فده هراااااااء ولا دليل علي ذلك وان كان فهو نقص فهم للاسماء لمن يدعي انه عالم.

اما بخصوص معجزه عيسي بأن ربنا اختصه بإحيا الموتي,ارد عليك اولا ان الله يفعل ما يشاء ويختار من رسله من يشاء ويفضل رسل علي رسل,وكما اوضحت لكي معجزه نبي الله داود وسليمان في تحريك الريح بأمره و و و.......


----------



## M.M.A (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*تحذير!!*



فادية قال:


> لو كان قرأنك من الله فاسمح لي اله قرأنك مجرم سفاح والا مكانش امر بقتل الناس وسفك دمائهم ولو تشوف الايات الي فقرأنك راح تلعن الاله الي منزلها مش تعبدو خد عندك بقى دي على سبيل المثال لا الحصر يا اخي الكريم
> 
> سورة التوبه ايه رقم 28
> قاتلو اللذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الاخر ولا يحرمون  ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون الدين الحق من اللذين اوتو الكتاب حتى يعطو الجزيه عن يد وهم صاغرووووووووووووون
> ...




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا فاديه ده تحذير نهائي ليكي بخصوص ادب الحوار,فلا تليق ابدا الكلمات التي قلتيها عن الله واعملي انه المنتقم الجبار!

اما اذا ورد منك مثل هذه الالفاظ,فاعذرني سأتجاهل مشاركاتك.فهذا تحذير نهائي.:banned: 

بخصوص ايات القتال,اظن ان the lover وضح لك,,,وياريت متطلعيش الحديث عن اللي بنتكلم فيه,ايه دخل القتال واسماء الله هنا,احنا بنتكلم هل المسيح هو الله,عايزه تسألي في حاجات تانيه عندك مواضيع تانيه كتيره مفتوحه!


----------



## M.M.A (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*توضيح!*

رجاء عدم الدخول في اي مواضيع فرعيه,لأني احدد نقط معينه لا احب ان اشتت نفسي واشتتكم,اما اذا اراد اي حد يتكلم في اي موضوع هيلاقيه في مواضيع تانيه.

انا قلت بردو اوضح لأني مش هتكلم في المواضيع الفرعيه وده مش تهرب لكنه للتركيز في جزء محدد عايز اوصله ليكم,ومع ذلك هجاوب الاسئله الفرعيه اللي قبل التوضيح ده بس,بس اللي بعده مش هجاوب عليه!!!!!!


----------



## M.M.A (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



REDEMPTION قال:


> تحية وسلام
> 
> 
> للاسف صديقى .. ليست إجابه واضحة وصريحه ومنطقيه
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
ارجو التوضييييييح!!!

مش فاهم قصدك!!!!!!


----------



## M.M.A (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



REDEMPTION قال:


> و المسيح كان يخلق بصفة مطلقة .. فلو انت تعلم يا صديقى ما الفرق بين النسبيه والمطلق .. ستدرك إن كان المسيح يخلق بصفة مطلقة أم لا .. فعندما ( يخلق ) المسيح .. هنا فعل الخلق ( إكتمل ) ولم ينقصه أى شىء .. فقد خلق خلقاً كاملاً .. بلا نقص أو عيب .. و إستمر هذا الخلق فى حياته يحياً كأى مخلوق خلقه الله .. أما الرحمه أيها الزميل .. فلم تكتمل فى شخص رسول الاسلام .. لانه كان بذنب ومعصيه .. ولانه كان يُخطىء وكان يقسوا .. ولا داعى لانكار ذلك والا سندخل فى مناقشه جانبيه عن الاحاديث التى تثبت قسوة رسول الاسلام وستقول لى انت انه فعل ذلك مع الكفار والمشركين و .. و ... وبالطبع يوجد (( تحليل منطقى )) لكل فعل ورد فعل صدر من رسول الاسلام ..
> [/SIZE][/FONT]



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انت فهمك خاطئ للنسبيه والكليه​,فإذا كان الطائر الذي خلقه المسيح بإذن الله كاملا فهذه ليست هي الكليه,بل الكليه ان يخلق الطير والبشر والحشرات والسموات والارض والحيوانات,وامه.

هل خلق امه يا أخي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

رد علي السؤال ده!!!!!!!!!

دي الادله العقيله,,,

اما الادله القرانيه فكثيره منها:

"قل هو الله احدٌ*الله ُ الصَّمَدُ* لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ* وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ" سوره الاخلاص

اقرأها مره و 2 و3 و10,,,فهي تتحدث عن الله بشكل واضح وملخص وبسيط.


----------



## THE GALILEAN (19 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A

انت تناقد نفسك ايضا

موضوعي كان:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة LightBlue70
> M.M.A
> 
> اسمحلي اسألك شيئا
> ...



واجابتك كانت:



> الاخ لايت بلو 70:
> انا لا اتهرب من الرد علي اي سؤال علي الاطلاق لكني ارد بالترتيب وانا قلت الكلام ده لضيق وقتي وسأرد عليها في اقرب وقت.



حاولت ان تؤجل الموضوع لتفكر ولكن عندما لم تجد الاجابة قلت


واجابتك كانت:



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اسمحلي الا اجيب علي هذا السؤال لأنك استشهدت بالانجيل وهو لا يعنيني في شيئ وانا لا أأخذ بكلامه لأنه محرف,فهو ليس كلام الله



هنا وصلت الى نتيحة انك عاجز عن الاجابة فذهبت الى الحيلة المعهودة التي هي ادعائكم ان الكتاب المقدس محرف لكي تتهربوا من الاسئلة

وهنا اقول اذا كان محرف فكيف تريدنا ان نحاورك ؟


_________________________________________________________

واكرر موضوعي:

لماذا الوحيد الذي امتلك صفات الله هو المسيح وليس غيره من انبياء العهد القديم ولا محمد ؟
انا مصر على هذا السؤال لانك لم تعطني اي اجابة حتى الآن ولا لن ننتقل الى موضوع "الله واحد ام ثلاثه" حتى ننتهي من هذا الشق

لماذا ؟



> فأعطي الله محمد الرحمه فوصفه بالرحيم واعطي عيسي ايضا صفه المميت وغيرها ,فالله هو الذي اعطاه تلك القدرات لكي تدلل علي نبوته لأنها امور خارقه للعاده.



قل لي لو سمحت هل الرحمة معجزة ؟ وهل الرحمة خارقة للعادة ؟
واعطني دليلك انه رحيم ولم يأمر بقتل الشيوخ ؟ لاني املك الدليل ان محمد امر بقتل الشيوخ. الامر الذي يثبث بقوة انه لا يمتلك صفة الرحيم الشيئ الذي يكذب كل ادعائاتك.



> اما عن احياء الموتي فهي من صفات الله لذا قال الله ان "بإذني"...



ها انت تعترف انها من صفات الله والمسيح يملكها اذا المسيح هو الله 

الستم تقولون ان "الله وحده لا شريك له" ؟
اذا كيف يتشارك الله والمسيح بنفس الصفات ؟



> اما موضوع "الله وحده لا شريك له" فهخصصلها مشاركه تانيه لاحقا عشان عايزه تركيز شويتين.



اسمحلي اسألك شيئا

من المتكلم في هذه الآية ؟

من إنجيل يوحنا 8:58 قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن. 

هل هو السيد المسيح ؟
اذا كان نعم فهو يقول الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن. 

من الكائن قبل ابراهيم غير الله ؟

اذا هل يعقل ان المسيح اذا كان منفصل عن الله ان يكون قبل ابراهيم ؟


لا تتهرب من الموضوع واجب عن اسئلتي والا الافضل انهاء الحوار واعلن انك تراجعت.


----------



## M.M.A (19 نوفمبر 2006)

REDEMPTION قال:


> وفى تحليل آخر لك عن ( أسماء الله الحسنى ) قلت عن :
> 
> الضار:الضرر الذي يوقعه علي الكفار والمشركين في جهنم-الذي يُنزل الضر على من يشاء من عباده بالعقاب وغيره ..
> 
> ...





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بالنسبه لأسماء الله,,,
اسم المنتقم صفه معنويه انه سينتقم منهم اما الضار صفه تجسد وقوع الضرر ايه انك تحس باثار بالضرر علي جسدك مثلا ولكن لا تحس باثار الانتقام منك لانها صفه معنويه.

اونت تقول اليس افضل ان يقول الديان؟,,,,,,,,الله يختار لنفسه الصفات التي يشائها هل انت الذي ستعدل علي الله وتقول له سمي نفسك كذا ولا تسمي نفسك كذا؟؟سبحان الله عما يصفون!!!

الملاك هم البشر بعد موتهم يرث الله ما كانوا فيه من نعم وخير,فهو كان من الله وسيعود الي الله الوارث.

انا جاوبت علي الاسئله لكي لا تقول اني بتهرب,لكني لن اجب علي تلك النوعيه من الاسئله الفرعيه مره اخري,وكما قلت في مواضيع تانيه كتيره هتلاقي فيها المواضيع الفرعيه دي..


----------



## M.M.A (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*تحذير!!!!*



LightBlue70 قال:


> M.M.A
> 
> انت تناقد نفسك ايضا
> 
> ...




تحذير!!!!!!!!انت بكده بتلفق لي تهمه انا بريء منها وسأثبت لك.....

انت من اول ما حطيت كلام من الانجيل قلت لك انا لا ارد عليه لأنه لا يعنينني في شيء وانا كنت فعلا اخذ المشاركات بالترتيب ولما جات مشاركتك قولتلك انا مش هرد علي ايه كلام من الانجيل,اظن كلام واااااااااااااااضح!


----------



## M.M.A (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*توضيح!!!!*

توضيح​.....

المشاركات التي لا ارد عليها حتي لا اتهم بالتهرب...

1-استشهاد بكلام من الانجيل.
2-شخص لا يلتزم باداب الحوار وهم ريمون ومايكل مجدي وفاديه في طريقها اذا لم تلتزم بادب الحوار.
3-المواضيع الفرعيه.


----------



## M.M.A (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



LightBlue70 قال:


> M.M.A
> 
> وهنا اقول اذا كان محرف فكيف تريدنا ان نحاورك ؟[/COLOR]
> 
> ...



حاورني بالعقل وانا احاورك بالعقل واعزز كلامي بكلام الله....القران.

مش كنتوا بتسشهدوا بالقران طوال الوقت بردو حول خلق الطير؟؟؟


----------



## M.M.A (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



LightBlue70 قال:


> M.M.A
> 
> لماذا الوحيد الذي امتلك صفات الله هو المسيح وليس غيره من انبياء العهد القديم ولا محمد ؟
> انا مصر على هذا السؤال لانك لم تعطني اي اجابة حتى الآن ولا لن ننتقل الى موضوع "الله واحد ام ثلاثه" حتى ننتهي من هذا الشق
> ...





M.M.A قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> انا لم اقل ان المسيح يملكها بل هيا منحه وهبه من الله لرسوله محدده بزمن ووقت,فهل يحيي المسيح الان؟؟؟هل كان المسيح يحيي الناس في كندا واستراليا ام من كانوا في بلدته؟؟؟
> 
> ...





M.M.A قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اسمحلي الا اجيب علي هذا السؤال لأنك استشهدت بالانجيل وهو لا يعنيني في شيئ وانا لا أأخذ بكلامه لأنه محرف,فهو ليس كلام الله,لذا رجاء عدم فتح موضوع التحريف دلوقتي عشان انا ماشي معاكم خطوه خطوه,اما اذا جئت بايه من القران فأهلا وسهلا ومستعد للرد علي اي سؤال...
> 
> والسلام ختام....





LightBlue70 قال:


> M.M.A
> 
> انت تناقد نفسك ايضا
> 
> ...



ده كان رد قديم علي فكره,اي اني لم اتهرب كما تزعم!!


----------



## M.M.A (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*اريد اجابه!!!!!*

بعد ان رديت علي كل اسئلتكم...

انا لي سؤال واحد فقط,,,

لا تتهربوا منه كالعاده...

السؤال هو...

"هل االمسيح هو الله ام ان المسيح هو ابن الله في نظركم"؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## THE GALILEAN (19 نوفمبر 2006)

اطلب من المشرف انهاء الحوار واعلان ان الاخ M.M.A
اعلن تراجعه عن الحوار لانه بدأ يكذب ويتحجج ويضع شروط علينا في المنتدى


----------



## the lover (19 نوفمبر 2006)

the lover قال:


> لا فاديه فعلا مكنتش انتظر منك هذا الرد ابدا
> 
> فاديه لو سمحتى حاذرى لألفاظك جيدا بعد كده لو سمحتى
> 
> ...





مابك ايتها الصديقه الا تصدقين ما أقول

ما بكم الم تلن قلوبكم

ما بكم ايها الأصدقاء 

ارى قلوبا عليها اقفالها 

ارى قلوبا كالحجاره 

اقست قلوبكم ....

ما بكم لا تخافون الموت

ما بكم لا تخافون يوما لا اموال ولا بنين 

ما بكم ايها الأصدقاء


هذا ليس شعرا او نشيدا اردده .........ولكن هذا من قلب رجل مؤمن بالله​


----------



## M.M.A (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



LightBlue70 قال:


> اطلب من المشرف انهاء الحوار واعلان ان الاخ M.M.A
> اعلن تراجعه عن الحوار لانه بدأ يكذب ويتحجج ويضع شروط علينا في المنتدى



انا لم اتراجع وانا لا اكذب ولا اتحجج والشروط اللي وضعتها دي شروط المنتدي اصلا وهي اساسها ادب الحوار.

ولما قولت اني مش هجاوب عن 3 انواع من المشاركات وهيا للناس التي لاتحترم ادب الحوار والمواضيع الفرعيه وكلام الانجيل,فيها حاجه دي؟؟؟؟


----------



## M.M.A (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*مش عارفين تجاوبوا ولا ايه؟*



M.M.A قال:


> بعد ان رديت علي كل اسئلتكم...
> 
> انا لي سؤال واحد فقط,,,
> 
> ...



شايف الاعضاء المسيحين بدخلوا الصفحه ويخرجوا والعضو بلولايت عايز يحذف الموضع عشان سألت السؤال ده,ايه,صعب اوي كده؟؟؟؟

مش عارفين المسيح هو الله ولا ابن الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## the lover (19 نوفمبر 2006)

the lover قال:


> لا فاديه فعلا مكنتش انتظر منك هذا الرد ابدا
> 
> فاديه لو سمحتى حاذرى لألفاظك جيدا بعد كده لو سمحتى
> 
> ...





مابك ايتها الصديقه الا تصدقين ما أقول

ما بكم الم تلن قلوبكم

ما بكم ايها الأصدقاء 

ارى قلوبا عليها اقفالها 

ارى قلوبا كالحجاره 

اقست قلوبكم ....

ما بكم لا تخافون الموت

ما بكم لا تخافون يوما لا اموال ولا بنين 

ما بكم ايها الأصدقاء


هذا ليس شعرا او نشيدا اردده .........ولكن هذا من قلب رجل مؤمن بالله​


----------



## فادية (19 نوفمبر 2006)

the lover قال:


> لا فاديه فعلا مكنتش انتظر منك هذا الرد ابدا
> 
> فاديه لو سمحتى حاذرى لألفاظك جيدا بعد كده لو سمحتى
> 
> ...



سبحان الله يا اخ the lover
صاحب الموضوع طلب مني اني اتحاور معاه وطلبي بالاسم 
يبقى لما اقبل طلبو واقبل المحاورة معاه لازم يكون لي الحريه في الرد مش اني اسب لا 
لكن لما انتو بتمسو عقيدتي بالصميم وارد عليكم بلي يثبت لكم ان فهمكم غلط تزعلو 
لو كان الموضوع كدا ولو كان الحوار دكتاتوري وعايزين تحاوروني بشرط اني اقول الكلام الي يجي على مزاجكو 
فاسمحو لي انا الي مش هشارك في الموضوع دا لاني لما احب اقول رأي اقولو بصراحه والصراحه دائما مش تيجي على هوا المحاور وبيوصفها بالتطاول او السب 
لو انت يا the loverترضى تعبد اله بشخصيتين مرة يقول اقتل ومرة يقول سامح فانت حر بس مش من حقك بانك تفرض علي اني اتقبل رأيك واوافقك عليه حتى لو كان غلط 
وفي حاجه مهمه جدا اله المسلمين مفيش بينو وبين اله المسيحيين اي مجال للشبه او للمقارنه بالتالي موضوع الاخ مش متكامل لانو لما الواحد يحب يقارن بين حاجتين لازم الحاجتين دي تكون فيها حاجات كتيرة متشابهه ودا مش متوفر في الموضوع دا من الاساس
وحاجه تانيه يا اخ  the loverاحب اقولهالك ان مسلمه نفسي بيد الله في كل دقيقه وفي كل لحظه مش بس لما انام 
بعدين  لو مش عاجباك ردودي يا اخ the lover دي حاجه تخصك انت ومشكلتك انت مش مشكلتي والا انت عايزني ارد ردود تيجي على مزاجك انت ؟؟؟؟


----------



## M.M.A (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*توضيح!*

الاخت فاديه...

محدش مقلكيش متقوليش رأيك,بالعكس احنا عايزين نعرف رايك ونسمعك ولما يكون رأيك متعلق بالله وتقولي امر بالقتل والتسامح فده عادي,النقد عادي واحنا نرد,لكن لما تصل الي حد السب فده مش عادي,لما تقولي الله سفاح ده مش عادي,احنا حوارنا مبني علي ادب الحوار....

وهل قمت انا بسب المسيح مثلا او سبكم او سب الديانه المسيحيه؟؟؟لا أجرؤ اصلا لأن المسيح نؤمن به رسول الله كمحمد ولا يوجد عداوه بين المسلمين المسيح بل هناك لبس في الفهم انه رسول الله وانتم تقولون انه إله.

ارجو ان تكوني تفهمتي الموضوع........


----------



## فادية (19 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> يا فاديه ده تحذير نهائي ليكي بخصوص ادب الحوار,فلا تليق ابدا الكلمات التي قلتيها عن الله واعملي انه المنتقم الجبار!
> ات شايفني بسب والا اشتم يا  اخ M.M.A  انت طلبت تحاورني بالاسم يبقى تحترم رأي لما اتكلم لان لو انت عايز تفرض رأيك علينا فدي مش هتبقى محاورة للاسف هيبقى فرض اراء لا اكثر
> ...



ايات قتال ايه يا اخ 
بذمتك انت في اله عادل وحقاني يأمر بالقتل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يبقى ايه الفرق بينو وبين الشيطان 
يا اخ M.M.A
انت بتتكلم عن المسيح ومحموق قوي لان احنا بنقول ان المسيح اله وجاي تغلطنا في صميم ايمانا طب اتحداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك واتحداااااااااااااااااااااااك انك تجيب كلام قالو المسيح بيحرض على الشر باي نوع من انواعه
لو المسيح كان بشر زي محضرتك بتقول 
هل فيه بشر قلبو خالي من الشر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## answer me muslims (19 نوفمبر 2006)

سؤال 
مامفهومك حول كلمه ان المسيح ابن الله
ياريت ترود علشان بس اعرف انت فاهم ام بتسال وخلاص


----------



## M.M.A (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



فادية قال:


> ايات قتال ايه يا اخ
> بذمتك انت في اله عادل وحقاني يأمر بالقتل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يبقى ايه الفرق بينو وبين الشيطان
> يا اخ M.M.A
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا هرد علي سؤالك دلوقتي,بس عايزك تردي علي سؤالي بردوا,لأنه واضح انه ملوش اجابه عندكو مدام محدش رد عليا...

هل المسيح هو الله ام ابن الله في نظركم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فادية (19 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> توضيح​.....
> 
> المشاركات التي لا ارد عليها حتي لا اتهم بالتهرب...
> 
> ...



محدش بيفتح معاك موضوع فرعي كلنا بنحاورك في الي بتقولو


----------



## M.M.A (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



answer me muslims قال:


> سؤال
> مامفهومك حول كلمه ان المسيح ابن الله
> ياريت ترود علشان بس اعرف انت فاهم ام بتسال وخلاص



والله بالنسبه لي ملهاش اي معني,لكن اللي اعتقد انكوا تعتقدوه هو ان الله ولد المسيح من السيده مريم.

واكرر سؤالي وهو واضح ومحدد....

هل المسيح هو الله ام هو ابن الله في نظركم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## the lover (19 نوفمبر 2006)

يافاديه

انتى شكلك مقرتيش ردى كويس

انا بقولك

جيبى من اول الآيه 25 سورة التوبه عشان توضح الفكره

اليست الآيه 25 تتحدث عن غزوة حنين

وكانت تتناول المشركين الذى نقضوا العهد انذاك



يعنى الآيه 29 مترتبه على اللى قبلها


ومش معنى كده


ان الله عز وجل ........امرنا ان احنا نقتل المشركين فى كل وقت

ولكن الآيه نزلت بعد غزوة حنين




اكيد فهمتى قصدى





وزى ماانتى بتقول ان احنا بنهاجم دينكم



اقسم برب الكون.............نحن لا نهاجم المسيحيه قط


ومش بنشتم المسيح ولا غيره من الأنبياء



انا لسانى ينقطع قبل مااسب اى نبى......اتمنى يوما ان لم اكن موجودا على ظهر الوجود

إذا أسأت لنبى 




اظن الفكره وضحت اخت فاديه


ومنتظر ردك الأن​


----------



## فادية (19 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> والله بالنسبه لي ملهاش اي معني,لكن اللي اعتقد انكوا تعتقدوه هو ان الله ولد المسيح من السيده مريم.
> انت بتعتقد ان احنا بنعتقد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ما شا الله يا اخ M.M.A
> كل رد بتردو بتثبت انك مش عارف تدير الحوار
> ...


لما تبقى تقبل المحاورة بايات من الانجيل يبقى تعال اطرح اسئله علينا واطلب مننا نجاوبك عليها


----------



## M.M.A (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



فادية قال:


> ايات قتال ايه يا اخ
> بذمتك انت في اله عادل وحقاني يأمر بالقتل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يبقى ايه الفرق بينو وبين الشيطان
> يا اخ M.M.A
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

العدل ان يأمر الله بالرحمه والقتل معا لأنها من صفات الكمال,فالرحمه مع كل الناس إلا الذي عادانا او انتهك شرع الله.

اما بخصوص القتل,فلو عرفتي حالته لما سألتي هذا السؤال.
اولا:قتل الاعداء,الذين ينزعون منا ارضنا ويهجمون علينا,تفتكري نعمل معاهم ايه,نديهم ورد؟؟؟؟انظري حال المسلمين عندما يتخلوا عن قتال الاعداء وهو شرع الله,اصبحنا امه ضعيفه لا يخافنا احد,عارفه ليه؟عشان خالفنا شرع الله,ففي مسالمه الاعداء ذل وفي قتالهم عزه "ترهبون عدو الله وعدوكم".

ثانيا:قتل من يخالف شرع الله,مثل الذي قتل,ماذا سيردعه اذا لم يقتل,ولو اتسابت كده هتلاقي كله بيقتل في بعضه زي ما بيحصل في عصابات المافيا في اوربا.

ليس الامر لمحمد او المسيح ان يقول قاتلوا او لا تقاتلوا,بل الذي يأمر وينهي الله,والله يفعل ما يريد وما هو بشر ولكنه خير ولكن لا تعلمون "لا تحسبوه شر لكم بل هو خير لكم ولكن لا تعلمون"

احب اسئلك بردوا,ايه اللي حصل في الحملات الصليبه التي تقاتل باسم الصليب؟؟؟؟ايه اللي عمله الامريكان في العراق,يبقي متهتميش الله تهم باطله وهو انزل شرع القتل بالحق وتسيبي اهل دينكم وهما بيقتلوا في خلق الله,ولا انا غلطان؟!


----------



## M.M.A (20 نوفمبر 2006)

لو قلنا نوقف كل المناقشات دلوقتي يا فاديه.......

انا ليا سؤال واحد ومحدش عايز يرد عليه وبتردي علي مشاركات قديمه...

ايه مش شايفه سؤالي,,,,

معلش اكتبه تاني........

هل المسيح هو الله ام ابن الله في نظركم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## answer me muslims (20 نوفمبر 2006)

> والله بالنسبه لي ملهاش اي معني,لكن اللي اعتقد انكوا تعتقدوه هو ان الله ولد المسيح من السيده مريم.
> 
> واكرر سؤالي وهو واضح ومحدد....
> 
> هل المسيح هو الله ام هو ابن الله في نظركم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ايوة فهمنا ماذا تفهم من هذه الجمله علشان الواحد يعرف يفهمك بانهى اساس لانى ملاحظ انك لاتعلم اى شى عن المسحيه
ثانيا هذا اصبح مش حوار ثنائى سوف ينقل لمنتدى الرد على الشبهات الوهميه حول المسيحيه


----------



## فادية (20 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> العدل ان يأمر الله بالرحمه والقتل معا لأنها من صفات الكمال,فالرحمه مع كل الناس إلا الذي عادانا او انتهك شرع الله.
> 
> ...


طيب وايه الي بتعملو عصابات الارهاب الاسلامي في العراق هو اله الاسلام امر بذبح البشر زي متتذبح الحيوانات جاوووووووووووووووبني الهك امر بكدااااااااااااااااااااااا والا الي بيفجرو نفسهم في وسط الناس العزل  ممكن تقارن بين الامريكان الي بيموتو في العراق وبين العراقيين الي بيموتو في العراق وساعتها قولي انكم بترهبو حد دانتو مش قادرين غير على بعضكم 
عمرك شفت امريكي  والا اوربي ماسك عربي وبيذبحو زي الخرووووووووووووووف


----------



## فادية (20 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> لو قلنا نوقف كل المناقشات دلوقتي يا فاديه.......
> 
> انا ليا سؤال واحد ومحدش عايز يرد عليه وبتردي علي مشاركات قديمه...
> 
> ...



انت يا اخ M.M.A حطيت شروط لمناقشة الموضوع واحد الشروط دي انك مش هتقبل الاستشهاد باللانجيل في الرد 
طيب ازاي نرد على سؤالك دا ؟؟؟؟؟
مش بردو لازم نستشهد بكلام الانجيل عشان نجاوبك على سؤالك ؟؟؟؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*

تحية وسلام 


تحية لاخى الحبيب أنسر مى مسلم ..

فعلا يا أخى العزيز M.M.A ... السؤال الهام هنا ..

ماذا تفهم من  أن المسيح هو الله أو أبن الله ؟ كلا على حده 

وما الفارق من وجهة نظرك ؟؟؟؟

جاوب وبعدها يطيب لنا الحوار 

تحياتى


----------



## M.M.A (20 نوفمبر 2006)

لكل من سألني عن مفهومي للمسيح سواء هو الله او ابن الله...

بالعقل كده,لو انا عارف هسألكوا لييييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟
انا بقول انا مش عارف ومش واضحه عندي هوه ابن الله ازاي يعني...

انا عايز حد يرد علي سؤالي واستشهدوا بالانجيل لو عايزين عشان اوريكوا التناقد اللي فيه
اكرر السؤال..

هل المسيح هو الله ام ابن الله في نظركم؟؟؟

عايز حد جدع يرد عليا يقول المسيح هو الله او يقول المسيح ابن الله,مين هيرد؟

واللي يرد يقولي ليه ويجيبلي دليلوا من الانجيل عشان نحدش يكون عندو حجه.

اما لو انتوا مش عارفين هوه الله او ابن الله فدي في حد ذاتها مصيبه,فهي ليست من الامور الفرعيه لدينكم بل اساس الدين انت بتعبد مين.

مستني الرد.......


----------



## M.M.A (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



فادية قال:


> لما تبقى تقبل المحاورة بايات من الانجيل يبقى تعال اطرح اسئله علينا واطلب مننا نجاوبك عليها



طب خلاص استشهدي بالانجيل عشان ميكونش عندك حجه في عدم الرد.


----------



## M.M.A (20 نوفمبر 2006)

ما حد رد عليا ليه؟؟؟


----------



## THE GALILEAN (20 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A

انت تناقد نفسك بنفسك

موضوعي كان:




> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة LightBlue70
> M.M.A
> 
> اسمحلي اسألك شيئا
> ...



واجابتك كانت:




> الاخ لايت بلو 70:
> انا لا اتهرب من الرد علي اي سؤال علي الاطلاق لكني ارد بالترتيب وانا قلت الكلام ده لضيق وقتي وسأرد عليها في اقرب وقت.



حاولت ان تؤجل الموضوع لتفكر ولكن عندما لم تجد الاجابة قلت


واجابتك كانت:



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اسمحلي الا اجيب علي هذا السؤال لأنك استشهدت بالانجيل وهو لا يعنيني في شيئ وانا لا أأخذ بكلامه لأنه محرف,فهو ليس كلام الله



هنا وصلت الى نتيحة انك عاجز عن الاجابة فذهبت الى الحيلة المعهودة التي هي ادعائكم ان الكتاب المقدس محرف لكي تتهربوا من الاسئلة

وهنا اقول اذا كان محرف فكيف تريدنا ان نحاورك ؟


__________________________________________________ _______

واكرر موضوعي:

لماذا الوحيد الذي امتلك صفات الله هو المسيح وليس غيره من انبياء العهد القديم ولا محمد ؟
انا مصر على هذا السؤال لانك لم تعطني اي اجابة حتى الآن ولا لن ننتقل الى موضوع "الله واحد ام ثلاثه" حتى ننتهي من هذا الشق

لماذا ؟





> فأعطي الله محمد الرحمه فوصفه بالرحيم واعطي عيسي ايضا صفه المميت وغيرها ,فالله هو الذي اعطاه تلك القدرات لكي تدلل علي نبوته لأنها امور خارقه للعاده.



قل لي لو سمحت هل الرحمة معجزة ؟ وهل الرحمة خارقة للعادة ؟
واعطني دليلك انه رحيم ولم يأمر بقتل الشيوخ ؟ لاني املك الدليل ان محمد امر بقتل الشيوخ. الامر الذي يثبث بقوة انه لا يمتلك صفة الرحيم الشيئ الذي يكذب كل ادعائاتك.





> اما عن احياء الموتي فهي من صفات الله لذا قال الله ان "بإذني"...



ها انت تعترف انها من صفات الله والمسيح يملكها اذا المسيح هو الله 

الستم تقولون ان "الله وحده لا شريك له" ؟
اذا كيف يتشارك الله والمسيح بنفس الصفات ؟



> اما موضوع "الله وحده لا شريك له" فهخصصلها مشاركه تانيه لاحقا عشان عايزه تركيز شويتين.



_______________________



> انا عايز حد يرد علي سؤالي واستشهدوا بالانجيل لو عايزين عشان اوريكوا التناقد اللي فيه
> اكرر السؤال..
> 
> هل المسيح هو الله ام ابن الله في نظركم؟؟؟






> طب خلاص استشهدي بالانجيل عشان ميكونش عندك حجه في عدم الرد.



شيئ رائع غيرت رأيك وشروطك الآن , بما انك وافقت على الحوار من الانجيل ايضا فانت لا تستطيع التراجع الآن

اذا

اسمحلي اسألك شيئا

من المتكلم في هذه الآية ؟

من إنجيل يوحنا 8:58 قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن. 

هل هو السيد المسيح ؟
اذا كان نعم فهو يقول الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن. 

من الكائن قبل ابراهيم غير الله ؟

اذا هل يعقل ان المسيح اذا كان منفصل عن الله ان يكون قبل ابراهيم ؟


لا تتهرب من الموضوع واجب عن اسئلتي والا الافضل انهاء الحوار واعلن انك تراجعت.

اذا حاولت ان تتراجع وتقول ان الانجيل محرف بعد ان وافقت  ان نستشهد بالانجيل 
اذا ساطلب من المشرف انهاء الحوار هنا


----------



## M.M.A (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاخ بلو لايت,,,من الواضح انك يا إما مش بتقرا ردي علي اسءلتك لأنك تسأل نفس السؤال اكترمن مره وانا جاوبتك عليهم مرتين,عايزني احطلك الاجابه في كل صفحه ولا ايه؟؟؟

انا لا اتراجع حبيبي ولا اخالف نفسي كما قلت وانا اقول صراحه ومؤكدا انا لا أؤؤمن بهذا الانجيل ولا استشهد به لأنك تأتني بكلام لا اعرف مصدره لكن لما اسأل عن هل الله هو المسيح ام ابن الله,فاستشهد انت بالانجيل وانا اوضحلك تناقده,انما لما تسألني عن في "من إنجيل يوحنا 8:58 قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن." فمش هقدر اجاوبك لأن ده لا استشهد به وقد كتبه 44 قس ولا استطيع ان اوضح لك تعارض لأني لا اعرف ما مكتوب به,لكن لما تستشهد بالانجيل في إذا كان الله المسيح ام ابن الله اقدر اجبلك دليل واضح اوي ان الكلام يتعارض!

من إنجيل يوحنا 8:58 قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن,,,,,ايه اللي يثبت لي ان الكلام ده صح عشان ارد عليه؟؟؟؟؟؟وكيف ان المسيح كائن قبل ابراهيم يعني؟؟؟

"يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تُحَآجُّونَ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَا أُنزِلَتِ التَّورَاةُ وَالإنجِيلُ إِلاَّ مِن بَعْدِهِ أَفَلاَ تَعْقِلُونَ" ال عمران 65

كما اني لن اترجع اذا استشهدتم بالانجيل في إذا كان المسيح هو الله ام ابن الله فقط!

ولكن من الواضح انكم إذا تعرضتم الي سؤال يضعكم في مأزق ان اسهل شيئ هو غلق الحوار,مش كده,فإذا تم غلق الحوار فأنا اعلن انكم لا تملكون ما تردون به وانكم لا تعلمون ان المسيح هو الله ام ابن الله اي انكم لا تعلمون من تعبدون!!!


----------



## M.M.A (20 نوفمبر 2006)

هل المسيح هو الله ام ابن الله في نظركم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## M.M.A (20 نوفمبر 2006)

استشهدوا بالانجيل إذا كان المسيح ابن الله ام هو الله فقط!


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> هل المسيح هو الله ام ابن الله في نظركم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
اولا مفيش حد اعمى في المنتدى لحتى تضع هذا الحجم الهائل في ردك
اتمنى ان لا تكررها

و نعم المسيح هو أبن اله في نضرنا و هذا بأدلة الكتاب المقدس
لو حاب ممكن اذكرلك العشرات من النصوص

سلام و نعمة


----------



## M.M.A (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*ظهر الحق وزهق الباطل!*



My Rock قال:


> و نعم المسيح هو أبن اله في نضرنا و هذا بأدلة الكتاب المقدس
> لو حاب ممكن اذكرلك العشرات من النصوص
> 
> سلام و نعمة




ما شاء الله,انعم واكرم

والله انا مش عارف اقول ايه,اخوكم ما روك مدخلش غير دلوقتي في الموضع وقال ان المسيح ابن الله ومستعد انه يجيبلي عشرات النصوص من الانجيل.

وفي نفس الوقت الباقي كان يثبت لي ان المسيح هو الله وهو يخلق ويحيي الموتي.

انا فعلا مندهش انكوا منقسمين انكوا تقولوا المسيح هو الله واخر يقول ابن الله.

يا الله,يا الله, يا الله,اللهم اني اشهدك اني بفضلك اظهرت الحق وهم لا يعرفون اذا كان نبيك المسيح هو انت"حاشا لك" او انه ابنك "حاشا لك".اللهم اني اشهدك اني قد بلغت
قل ظهر الحق وزهق الباطل


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> ما شاء الله,انعم واكرم
> 
> والله انا مش عارف اقول ايه,اخوكم ما روك مدخلش غير دلوقتي في الموضع وقال ان المسيح ابن الله ومستعد انه يجيبلي عشرات النصوص من الانجيل.
> 
> ...


 
ما هذا الاسلوب السافل في الحوار؟
بحذرك تحذير شديد ان تعيده في ردودك القادمة

بقولنا ان المسيح أبن نقصد انه الله ايضا
فشكلك من خلال ال 150 مشاركة لم تفهم و لا رد و لا معنى أبن الله اصلا و دعني افهمك هذا لو انت عاوز تفهم اصلا:

بقولنا أبن الله نقصد الاقنوم الثاني وهو الله نفسح
فأن قلنا أبن الله بلفظة الاقنوم الثاني, ام الله فنحن نقصد الشئ نفسه

سلام و نعمة


----------



## M.M.A (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



My Rock قال:


> ما هذا الاسلوب السافل في الحوار؟
> بحذرك تحذير شديد ان تعيده في ردودك القادمة
> 
> بقولنا ان المسيح أبن نقصد انه الله ايضا
> ...



هاتلي كلمه واحد تعبر عن سفاله في الحوار!!!

ازاي لما تقول ان المسيح ابن الله تعني ايضا انه هو الله؟؟؟؟؟؟

سبحان الله!!!


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> هاتلي كلمه واحد تعبر عن سفاله في الحوار!!!
> 
> ازاي لما تقول ان المسيح ابن الله تعني ايضا انه هو الله؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> سبحان الله!!!


 
بتسأل ازاي؟ جاي بتحاور مسيحين بالكتاب المقدس و مش عارف عنه حاجة؟
المسيح معلن انه أبن الله بمعنى الاقنوم الثاني
و المسيح نفسه بكونه الاقنوم الثاني قال انه و الله واحد

يبقى أبن الله و الله هو واحد

فهمت؟


----------



## M.M.A (20 نوفمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> بتسأل ازاي؟ جاي بتحاور مسيحين بالكتاب المقدس و مش عارف عنه حاجة؟
> المسيح معلن انه أبن الله بمعنى الاقنوم الثاني
> و المسيح نفسه بكونه الاقنوم الثاني قال انه و الله واحد
> 
> ...



طب خدني علي قد عقلي وفهمني.......

ايه الاقنوم الاول والثاني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> طب خدني علي قد عقلي وفهمني.......
> 
> ايه الاقنوم الاول والثاني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
مش تنقيصا بك ابدا صدقني
لكن جاي بتناقش المسيحيين و انت مش قاري اش شئ عن ايمانهم و عقيدتهم؟

نوضح:

إن عقيدة الثالوث لا تعنى مطلقاً أننا نؤمن بوجود ثلاثة آلهة كما يتوهم البعض، ولكن مفهوم هذه العقيدة هو *أن الله الواحد*: موجود بذاته، وله كلمة، وله روح كما سنوضح فيما يلي:
**فالله موجود بذاتـه:* أي أن الله كائن له ذات حقيقية وليس هو مجرد فكرة بلا وجود. وهذا الوجود هو أصل كل الوجود. ومن هنا أعلن الله عن وجوده هذا بلفظة (الآب) [ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود].  
*والله *ناطق بكلمته**:* أي أن الله الموجود بذاته هو كائن عاقل ناطق بالكلمة وليس هو إله صامت، ولقد أعلن الله عن عقله الناطق هذا بلفظة *(الابن)* [كما نعبر عن الكلمة الخارجة من فم الإنسان: بقولنا "بنت شفة" ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود].  
** والله أيضا حي بروحه:* إذ أن الله الذي يعطي حياة لكل بشر لا نتصور أنه هو نفسه بدون روح! ولقد أعلن الله عن روحه هذا بلفظة  *(الروح القدس)*
     ولا يصح أن نفهم من هذه التسميات وجود أية علاقة جسدية تناسلية كما في المفهوم البشرى، وإنما دلالاتها روحية كما سبق الإيضاح وليست هذه التسميات من وضع إنسان أو اختراع بشر وإنما هي كلمات الوحي الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس


سلام و نعمة


----------



## M.M.A (20 نوفمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> بتسأل ازاي؟ جاي بتحاور مسيحين بالكتاب المقدس و مش عارف عنه حاجة؟
> المسيح معلن انه أبن الله بمعنى الاقنوم الثاني
> و المسيح نفسه بكونه الاقنوم الثاني قال انه و الله واحد
> 
> ...




ازاي المسيح يقول ابن الله وهو الله في نفس الوقت وكمان يقول انه واحد,دول كده 2 ولسه فاضل التالت!!!:dance:


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2006)

ما انا رديت عليك بس فات ردي:



My Rock قال:


> مش تنقيصا بك ابدا صدقني
> لكن جاي بتناقش المسيحيين و انت مش قاري اش شئ عن ايمانهم و عقيدتهم؟
> 
> نوضح:
> ...


----------



## M.M.A (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



My Rock قال:


> مش تنقيصا بك ابدا صدقني
> لكن جاي بتناقش المسيحيين و انت مش قاري اش شئ عن ايمانهم و عقيدتهم؟
> 
> نوضح:
> ...



اي بمفهومكم ان الله لا يستطيع ان يقوم بال3 مهمات متفردا فقام بتجزئه ذاته؟؟؟؟؟

وده دليل علي ان الانجيل قال فيما معناه ان الله بعد ان خلق السماوات والارض تعب واستراح!!!

هل تعبدون اله لا يستطيع ان يدير امور الخلق الا ب3 ويتعب.

انا والحمد لله إلهي يدير الامر كله بنفسه ولا يمسه تعب.

"وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ وَمَا مَسَّنَا مِن لُّغُوبٍ" ق 38
لغوب اي تعب!


"اللّهُ لاَ إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ" البقره 255

سبحان الله عما يصفون,وسلام علي المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين.


----------



## M.M.A (20 نوفمبر 2006)

فين فاديه وفادي وبلو لايت والناس دي؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> اي بمفهومكم ان الله لا يستطيع ان يقوم بال3 مهمات متفردا فقام بتجزئه ذاته؟؟؟؟؟





طبعا لا, فالله لم يجزء نفسه و لم يجزء قدراته البتة
و اذا كان هذا ما فهمته فأنت لم تفهم شيئا مما كتبت لك, فأرجوا منك اعادة القراءة





> وده دليل علي ان الانجيل قال فيما معناه ان الله بعد ان خلق السماوات والارض تعب واستراح!!!


 
هو كلام و بس؟
ممكن تذكر الشاهد و اسم الاصحاح و العدد؟

 




> انا والحمد لله إلهي يدير الامر كله بنفسه ولا يمسه تعب.
> 
> "وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ وَمَا مَسَّنَا مِن لُّغُوبٍ" ق 38
> لغوب اي تعب!
> ...


 
ما دخل القرأن ي الحوار المسيحي؟
أحذرك ان تضع ايات قرأنية في حوارنا مرة اخرة و الا حررت ردك و اذا تكررت حذفت ردك كله

سلام و نعمة


----------



## فادية (21 نوفمبر 2006)

m.m.a قال:


> فين فاديه وفادي وبلو لايت والناس دي؟؟؟؟؟؟



انا موجوده يا اخ M.m.a كنت مشغوله في اقسام تانيه ومواضيع تانيه والا انت فاكر ان مفيش في المنتدى غير موضوعك دا اولا 
ثانيا انا قلتلك رأي فموضوعك قبل كدا وكل ما ترد رد يتضح جهلك بالمسيحييه فازاي انت جاي تجادل بحاجه انت مش عارف عنها ولا حاجه من الاصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## THE GALILEAN (21 نوفمبر 2006)

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m.m.a
> فين فاديه وفادي وبلو لايت والناس دي؟؟؟؟؟؟



يا سلام بتتهرب وبتسأل اين الاخوة المسيحيين 

اظن اني اثبث لك ان المسيح هو الله كائن من الازل



> طب خلاص استشهدي بالانجيل عشان ميكونش عندك حجه في عدم الرد.



شيئ رائع غيرت رأيك وشروطك الآن , بما انك وافقت على الحوار من الانجيل ايضا فانت لا تستطيع التراجع الآن

اذا

اسمحلي اسألك شيئا

من المتكلم في هذه الآية ؟

من إنجيل يوحنا 8:58 قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن. 

هل هو السيد المسيح ؟
اذا كان نعم فهو يقول الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن. 

من الكائن قبل ابراهيم غير الله ؟

اذا هل يعقل ان المسيح اذا كان منفصل عن الله ان يكون قبل ابراهيم ؟_____________________


والاخ My Rock شرحلك ما هي عقيدة الثالوث. 

إن عقيدة الثالوث لا تعنى مطلقاً أننا نؤمن بوجود ثلاثة آلهة كما يتوهم البعض، ولكن مفهوم هذه العقيدة هو أن الله الواحد: موجود بذاته، وله كلمة، وله روح كما سنوضح فيما يلي:
*فالله موجود بذاتـه: أي أن الله كائن له ذات حقيقية وليس هو مجرد فكرة بلا وجود. وهذا الوجود هو أصل كل الوجود. ومن هنا أعلن الله عن وجوده هذا بلفظة (الآب) [ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود]. 
*والله ناطق بكلمته: أي أن الله الموجود بذاته هو كائن عاقل ناطق بالكلمة وليس هو إله صامت، ولقد أعلن الله عن عقله الناطق هذا بلفظة (الابن) [كما نعبر عن الكلمة الخارجة من فم الإنسان: بقولنا "بنت شفة" ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود]. 
* والله أيضا حي بروحه: إذ أن الله الذي يعطي حياة لكل بشر لا نتصور أنه هو نفسه بدون روح! ولقد أعلن الله عن روحه هذا بلفظة (الروح القدس)
ولا يصح أن نفهم من هذه التسميات وجود أية علاقة جسدية تناسلية كما في المفهوم البشرى، وإنما دلالاتها روحية كما سبق الإيضاح وليست هذه التسميات من وضع إنسان أو اختراع بشر وإنما هي كلمات الوحي الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس


سلام و نعمة

اظن هكذا نكون اثبثنا ان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد.

الحوار انتهى


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*


سلام ونعمه 


الاخ M.M.A 

أدعوك للتوقف عن الحوار فى أى أمر يخص الدين .. 

و أرجوا أن ينظر أخوتى الاحباء الى ردود هذا العضو جيداً وردود العضو الذى يدعى the lover .. 

أيها الساده ..

هؤلاء القوم لم يأتوا للمعرفه .. فهم أقل منها بكثير ... ولم أكن أود أن أقول ذلك .. ولكن ما يدهشنى ويحزننى حقاً .. أن يكون أخ حبيب فى حجم الاخ ماى روك أو الاخ فادى أو الاخت فاديه او الاخ لايت .. ويضيعون أوقاتهم مع أشخاص لا يحترمون عقيدتنا .. بلا ولا حتى يتمتعون بقدر ضئيل من العقل والمعرفه ... فبالرغم من أننا تحدثنا كثيراً عن موضوع ( أبن الله ) و ( الله ) وكيف أنهم بلا فرق إطلاقاً .. فاللفظين يخصان كائن واحد أحد وهو الله .. وبالرغم من يقينى التاااام .. أنه سمع بالتأكيد هذا الرد من أى عضو فى أى منتدى مسيحى .. إلا أنه ياتى الى هنا ويطرح نفس السؤال الذى أصبح هو الشغل الشاغل لدى الاخوة المسلمون .. !!!!!!! .. عجباً .. 

الاخوة الاحباء ..

*لا تجاوب الجاهل حسب حماقته لئلا تعدله أنت *( الأمثال 26 : 4 ).


----------



## the lover (21 نوفمبر 2006)

##############

حرر لقلة الادب

Fadie


----------



## Fadie (21 نوفمبر 2006)

هل قال المسيح انه الله؟

بداية يجب ان نفهم من هو الله؟

هل هو معبود اليهود؟

هل هو أله ابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب؟

هل هو الذى كلم موسى فى البرية؟

الاجابة

*لا*

الذى كلم ابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب هو يهوة ايلوهيم ادوناى الكائن الواجب الوجود الى الابد.

Gen 35:11 ויאמר לו *אלהים* אני אל שׁדי פרה ורבה גוי וקהל גוים יהיה ממך ומלכים מחלציך יצאו׃

Gen 35:11 وَقَالَ لَهُ *اللهُ*: «انَا اللهُ الْقَدِيرُ. اثْمِرْ وَاكْثُرْ. امَّةٌ وَجَمَاعَةُ امَمٍ تَكُونُ مِنْكَ. وَمُلُوكٌ سَيَخْرُجُونَ مِنْ صُلْبِكَ.

و حين سأل موسى يهوة القدير عن اسمه

Exo 3:13 فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلَّهِ: «هَا انَا اتِي الَى بَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ وَاقُولُ لَهُمْ: الَهُ ابَائِكُمْ ارْسَلَنِي الَيْكُمْ. فَاذَا قَالُوا لِي: مَا اسْمُهُ؟ فَمَاذَا اقُولُ لَهُمْ؟»

قال له يهوة القدير

Exo 3:14 فَقَالَ اللهُ لِمُوسَى: *«اهْيَهِ الَّذِي اهْيَهْ».* وَقَالَ: «هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ: *اهْيَهْ* ارْسَلَنِي الَيْكُمْ». 

Exo 3:15 وَقَالَ اللهُ ايْضا لِمُوسَى: «هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ: *يَهْوَهْ* الَهُ ابَائِكُمْ الَهُ ابْرَاهِيمَ وَالَهُ اسْحَاقَ وَالَهُ يَعْقُوبَ ارْسَلَنِي الَيْكُمْ. هَذَا اسْمِي الَى الابَدِ وَهَذَا ذِكْرِي الَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ.

هذا هو اسم معبود اليهود و هذا هو أله اليهود

و السؤال الان

هل قال المسيح انه يهوة القدير؟

هل قال المسيح انه هو الكائن الواجب الوجود؟

قبل الاجابة على هذا السؤال يجب ان نعرف شىء هام

العهد القديم كتب بالعبرية و العهد الجديد كتب باليونانية و للأجابة عن السؤال يجب ان نعرف ماذا يعنى اسم "يهوة" القدير فى اليونانية

و لن اجيب انا على هذا السؤال و لكن سأدع علماء اليهود هم يجيبوا و السبعين عالم و كاهن الذين ترجموا العهد القديم الى اليونانية و التى عرفت بأسم الترجمة السبعينية قبل قرون عديدة من ولادة السيد المسيح

فماذا يعنى الاسم يهوة فى اليونانية؟​Exo 3:14 καὶ εἶπεν ὁ θεὸς πρὸς Μωυσῆν *Ἐγώ εἰμι* ὁ ὤν· καὶ εἶπεν Οὕτως ἐρεῖς τοῖς υἱοῖς Ισραηλ Ὁ ὢν ἀπέσταλκέν με πρὸς ὑμᾶς.

هذا هو اسم يهوة القدير باليونانية "ايجو ايمى"

و الان نرى هل السيد المسيح قال انه "ايجو ايمى" ام لا؟

وضع لنا الاخ العزيز بلو لايت عدد هو فى منتهى الخطورة

Joh 8:58 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ *أَنَا كَائِنٌ*».

ماذا يعنى هذا العدد فى أصله اليونانى؟

و ماذا يعنى اللفظ "انا كائن" فى اليونانية؟
​*
*Joh 8:58 εἶπεν αὐτοῖς ᾿Ιησοῦς· ἀμὴν ἀμὴν λέγω ὑμῖν, πρὶν ᾿Αβραὰμ γενέσθαι *ἐγὼ εἰμί*. 

انها تعنى "ايجو ايمى"

الذى يعنى فى العبرية "يهوة" القدير الواجب الوجود.

لقد قالها السيد المسيح صراحة انا هو ألهكم

و اكبر دليل على ذلك هو رد فعل اليهود

Joh 8:59 

فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.

*يسوع المسيح هو يهوة الكائن الواجب الوجود القدير منذ الازل و الابد ذكره الى دور فدور و هذا اسمه فى كل الاجيال.*​


----------



## Fadie (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*اى قلة ادب ستحذف فورا*

*مفهوم؟*​


----------



## mery (21 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا راح ارد  ومش عيزه حد يمحي مشاركتي مثل معمل مره الالي فاتت

و راح اعرض المشاركه هنى بمنتدى ابن مريم اذا اتمحت اعذر من انذر

توكلت على الله

قلت بالمشاركه الممحيه 

انو بيخدعوكم المسيح مطلبش العباده

و لم يخلق......و ليس هو فقط من احيى الموتى  و كانت كل اعماله من مشيءته وقالهى بفمه الطاهر

وعلقت على كلام احد الاعضاء الي قال "انت متعرفش الانجيل ومتتكلمش عن جهاله المسيح مكنش يدعو الله"

و جبتلو النص ده

*1: 28 فدخل اليها الملاك و قال سلام لك ايتها المنعم عليها الرب معك مباركة انت في النساء *
*1: 29 فلما راته اضطربت من كلامه و فكرت ما عسى ان تكون هذه التحية *
*1: 30 فقال لها الملاك لا تخافي يا مريم لانك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله *
*1: 31 و ها انت ستحبلين و تلدين ابنا و تسمينه يسوع *
*1: 32 هذا يكون عظيما و ابن العلي يدعى و يعطيه الرب الاله كرسي داود ابيه *
*1: 33 و يملك على بيت يعقوب الى الابد و لا يكون لملكه نهاية *


> هل قال المسيح انه الله؟
> الاجابة
> 
> *لا*


 
اجابتك فضيحه   و الي تحت الا افضح

بص اذا انا غلطانه قلي  

مش هو *
بولس يقول في رومية 10:17
*


----------



## Fadie (21 نوفمبر 2006)

> انو بيخدعوكم المسيح مطلبش العباده


 
يو 5:23 لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب.من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي ارسله



> و لم يخلق......و ليس هو فقط من احيى الموتى و كانت كل اعماله من مشيءته وقالهى بفمه الطاهر


 
تانى؟

عب 1:2 كلمنا في هذه الايام الاخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به ايضا عمل العالمين

عب 11:3 بالايمان نفهم ان العالمين أتقنت بكلمة الله حتى لم يتكون ما يرى مما هو ظاهر.

و المسيح هو كلمة الله

يو 1:3 كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان.

عايزة نصوص تانى؟



> *1: 28 فدخل اليها الملاك و قال سلام لك ايتها المنعم عليها الرب معك مباركة انت في النساء
> 1: 29 فلما راته اضطربت من كلامه و فكرت ما عسى ان تكون هذه التحية *
> *1: 30 فقال لها الملاك لا تخافي يا مريم لانك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله *
> *1: 31 و ها انت ستحبلين و تلدين ابنا و تسمينه يسوع *
> ...


 
ما الاشكال فى النص؟



> اجابتك فضيحه و الي تحت الا افضح
> 
> بص اذا انا غلطانه قلي
> 
> ...


 
يا شيخة؟

يعنى بقول اله اليهود اسمه يهوة و انتى تقوليلى بولس؟

اقول اله العبرانيين و انتى تجيبيلى من العهد الجديد اليونانى؟

عموما ولا تزعلى نفسك

رومية17:10

ἄρα ἡ πίστις ἐξ ἀκοῆς, ἡ δὲ ἀκοὴ διὰ ῥήματος Θεοῦ.

فين كلمة الله هنا؟​


----------



## mery (21 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا راح ارد ومش عيزه حد يمحي مشاركتي مثل معمل مره الالي فاتت

و راح اعرض المشاركه هنى بمنتدى ابن مريم اذا اتمحت اعذر من انذر

#########################

تم حذف المشاركة فأرينى ماذا ستفعلى كى تتعلمى تحترمى الاخرين

Fadie


----------



## Fadie (21 نوفمبر 2006)

يلا ورينى هتعملى ايه عشان تبقى تعرفى  تهددى كويس​


----------



## mery (21 نوفمبر 2006)

اعملك ايه ؟؟

شو تقصد فادي انا غلطت بالكلام؟؟؟

انا كتبت مشركه عاديه !!!

بجد مكنتش متوقعه ده منك 


ربي وكيلك ...اوكل الله عليك    اوكل الله عليك

ده الي راح اعملو 

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## mery (21 نوفمبر 2006)

############

تم الحذف حتى ترينى ماذا ستفعلى

Fadie


----------



## THE GALILEAN (21 نوفمبر 2006)

> mery





> من إنجيل يوحنا 8:58 قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن.
> إقتباس:
> 
> هل هو السيد المسيح ؟
> ...


 
اقول لكي لماذا الكذب وعلى من ؟




> أنا كنت مع الله من الأزل قبل خلق العالم


 
هذا استنتاج منك وتفسير خاطئ اقرأي جيدا


هل سليمان تنبأت الانبياء عنه انه المخلص المسيح المنتظر ؟
هل سليمان حي الى هذا اليوم ؟
هل قيل عن سليمان ؟ من سفر المزامير 2:7 اني اخبر من جهة قضاء الرب.قال لي انت ابني.انا اليوم ولدتك ؟


(22 ) الرب قناني اول طريقه من قبل اعماله منذ القدم. 

(23 ) منذ الازل مسحت منذ البدء منذ اوائل الارض. 

هذا النص يتحدث عن المسيح

_____________________




> إرميا الذي قال عنه الرب : ** قبل أن أصورك في البطن عرفتك ، وقبل أن تخرج من الرحم قدستك**





> ده معناه انو ارميه الاه هو كمان!!!


 
تفسيرك رجعي فعلا 

هل ارميا تنبأت الانبياء عنه انه المخلص المسيح المنتظر ؟
هل ارميا حي الى هذا اليوم ؟
هل قيل عن ارميا من سفر المزامير 2:7 اني اخبر من جهة قضاء الرب.قال لي انت ابني.انا اليوم ولدتك ؟

اقرأي جيدا 

الحوار معي لن يكون سهلا


----------



## M.M.A (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*توضيح!*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إذا كنتم تقولون اني اجهل بالمسيحيه وبالانجيل,فأنا همشي علي كلامكم ده...

وانا فعلا لا اعرف بالانجيل لاني لا اضيع وقتي في قراءه كتاب كتبه 44 قس!!!

اما اذا اردتم من يحدثكم بالانجيل,فالاخت ميري تجاوبكم وباين عليها فاهمه كويس وانا لا اعرف اذا اكنت مسيحيه واسلمت ام انها مسلمه!


----------



## THE GALILEAN (21 نوفمبر 2006)

> M.M.A
> وانا فعلا لا اعرف بالانجيل لاني لا اضيع وقتي في قراءه كتاب كتبه 44 قس!!!



هههههههههههههههههه
اذا ماذا تقول عن القرآن الذي انزلت آياته حسب طلب الناس مثل محمد وعمر وغيرهم
الله في القرآن انزل آية لان عمر اراد ان يضاجع امرأته يا رجل 

روح شوف البلاوي الزرقة في القرآن وشوف التحريف في سورة الاحزاب آية 1 تفسير القرطبي 
عائشة تقول ان سورة الاحزاب فقدت منها آيات كثيرة عندما حرق عثمان المصاحف

اقرأ الحوار هنا ولا تتدخل ان كنت لا تعرف في الانجيل اصلا


----------



## THE GALILEAN (21 نوفمبر 2006)

mery 

احترمي آداب الحوار ولا تقولي ما لم يكتب في الكتاب المقدس او تستنتجي على كيفك واضح
اقرأي المكتوب فقط


----------



## M.M.A (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



M.M.A قال:


> ما دخل القرأن ي الحوار المسيحي؟
> أحذرك ان تضع ايات قرأنية في حوارنا مرة اخرة و الا حررت ردك و اذا تكررت حذفت ردك كله




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اولا إذا كنت قرأت ما كتبته بأول مشاركه ستجد اني قلت اني سأعرض لكم المسيحيه بالعقل واعزز كلامي بالقران,,,فإزاي ماكتبش ايات من القران.

وهو ليس حوار مسيحي,هو حوار اسلامي مسيحي لتوضيح المسيحيه ولو انت عايز تعرض من الانجيل فأنا اعرض من القران.

اعتقد انها حجه لكي يتم وقف هذا الموضوع,كل شويه تحذير!!!وإلا تحذف الموضوع!!!


----------



## Fadie (21 نوفمبر 2006)

كل مشاركة هتكتبيها هتحذف يا من تسمى نفسك ميرى حتى ترينى ماذا ستفعلى

عشان تبقى تعرفى تهددى كويس



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> إذا كنتم تقولون اني اجهل بالمسيحيه وبالانجيل,فأنا همشي علي كلامكم ده...
> 
> ...


 
امال داخل عاملى نفسك راجل اوى و هعرض عليكم المسيحية

أكشن تانى مرة

مسلسل الهروب الكبير و نلقاكم فى حلقة اخرى​


----------



## M.M.A (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



LightBlue70 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> اذا ماذا تقول عن القرآن الذي انزلت آياته حسب طلب الناس مثل محمد وعمر وغيرهم
> الله في القرآن انزل آية لان عمر اراد ان يضاجع امرأته يا رجل
> 
> ...



ايه الجهل ده!!!!

اولا ده مش موضوعنا,انك تتكلم عن القران عندك مواضيع تانيه اتكلم فيها,انا كررت اني مش هرد علي اي مواضيع فرعيه,لكني سأجاوب لكي لا تقول اتهرب!!!

اختر الفاظك اولا,ايه حسب الطلب دي؟؟؟القران نزل تبعا للاحداث,فكان الله قادرا ان ينزل القران جمله واحده علي رسول الله,فهو موجود ومكتوب من قبل خلق محمد,فإذا نزل جمله واحده فلكانت احكامه كثيره وكان صعب استيعاب كل الاحكام مره واحد,لذا نزلت تبع للاحداث...

اكرر:لن ارد علي اي مشاركه اخري لا علاقه لها بموضوع الحوار وهو "هل المسيح ابن الله او الله نفسه او ما شابه من اسئله".


----------



## M.M.A (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



Fadie قال:


> كل مشاركة هتكتبيها هتحذف يا من تسمى نفسك ميرى حتى ترينى ماذا ستفعلى
> 
> عشان تبقى تعرفى تهددى كويس
> 
> ...



اعرض عليكم المسيحيه العقل واعززه بالقران يا ذكي!


----------



## M.M.A (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



Fadie قال:


> كل مشاركة هتكتبيها هتحذف يا من تسمى نفسك ميرى حتى ترينى ماذا ستفعلى
> 
> عشان تبقى تعرفى تهددى كويس
> 
> ...



مع انها لم تهدد بكلمه واحده,لكن انظر لأنفسكم,انتم تخافون من ان يظهر الحق او ان تعرض لكم ما تشتهيه انفسكم,فأنتم لا تقبلون النقد.

عشان كده اي حد بيقول بيجيب ادله قاطعه بمدي تناقد نصوص الانجيل,تقومون بحذف مشاركاته,شيئ طبيعي!!!!!


----------



## Fadie (21 نوفمبر 2006)

> اعرض عليكم المسيحيه العقل واعززه بالقران يا ذكي!


 
ما شاء الله

مسيحية و قرأن

طيب تيجى ازاى؟

هههههههههههههههههه ابقى اقرأ كدة مشاركتها كويس يمكن مش بتشوف


----------



## فادية (21 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> وانا فعلا لا اعرف بالانجيل لاني لا اضيع وقتي في قراءه كتاب كتبه 44 قس!!!



لما تبقى تقرا الانجيل كووووووووووويس وتفهمو يبقى تعال ناقش المسيحيين فيه يا شاطر 
لان الي يكون جاهل في حاجه مينقاقشش فيها 
لانو مش فاهمها من الاساس 
يعني مناقشتو هتبقى كلها غلط في غلط وانا كنت متاكده من انك اكبر جاهل في المسيحيه  لان ردودك بتدل على جهلك 
وانا مش هضيع وقتي في مناقشه جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهل


----------



## فادية (22 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> اعرض عليكم المسيحيه العقل واعززه بالقران يا ذكي!



جهللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل 
جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهلل 
المسيحيه مش محتاجه حد يعززها يا حضرت الفيلسوف 
المسيحيه كامله متكامله والقرأن لا ياتي بجانبها كنقطه في بحر 
لانو ببساطه من تاليف الكاتب العبرقي محمد ابن امنه 
وبمساعده وتنقيح الصحابه 
وبتدريس من قبل الراهبين ورقه بن نوفل وبحيرة 
يبقى خلي قرأنك ليك وللي عايشين في جهلك يا استاذ 
انا بالنسبه لي القرأن بقراه عشان اكتشف قد ايه محمد كان مجرم فحقكم لما قدر يضحك عليكم


----------



## Fadie (22 نوفمبر 2006)

انتهى الحوار و هرب المسلمون

يدوم صليبكم يا ابناء النور​


----------



## فادية (22 نوفمبر 2006)

صليبنا دائم عزيزي فادي الى الابد
 ونوره  لا يطفيه جهل الجاهلين


----------



## عامر (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*رساله إلى الأخت فاديه وكل الأخوه*

رساله إلى الأخت فاديه 
                              يا أخت فاديه أنا دخلت هذا المنتدى لكى أنقل العلم الذى درسته وهذه رساله لابد أن تنقل وكل ما أريد أن أوضحه هو أن الله ليس ثلاثه فى واحد كما تقولون وأنتم غير مقتنعين عقليا بهذه القضيه وكل إقتناعكم هو إقتناع قلبى ناتج عن الشعور ولكنى أوضح أن الإقتناع بالدين لابد أن يكون نابع من العقل والقلب 
ودليل كلامى هو روايه بسيطه لكم عن القديس أوغسطينوس عندما كان يمر على إحدى الشواطىء وكان يفكر فى قضية الأقانيم الثلاثه فوجد طفل يحفر حفره فى الرمال ويملأها بالماء ....فقال له ماذا تفعل قال أنا أحاول أن أنقل البحر  كله فى حفرتى الصغيره 
وحينها قال القديس أوغسطينوس فى نفسه هذا ما أفعله أحاول أن أفكر بعقلى المحدود لكى أصل إلى اللامحدود ولكننى أدركت أن حفرة عقلى المحدوده لا يمكن أن أملأها بإدراك الحقيقه عن الرب اللا محدود
             .......هذا هو القديس أوغسطينوس الذى لم يستطيع أن يفهم هذه القضيه الشائكه وأقر أن فهمها شىء مستحيل لا يمكن أن يكون مفهوم للعقل البشرى المحدود وبذلك أؤكد لحضرتك أنى لم أأتى بكلام من عمدى ولكنه كلام من عندكم فإذا كان هذا القديش الالمفكر الرائع لم يستطيع إدراك وفهم هذه القضيه هل تستطيعى أنتى فهمها وهل تناقضى كلامه ؟؟ بالطبع لا 
يا أستاذه فاديه أنا لا أقبل أن يكون إلهى مثلى يتبول ويتبرز ويرضع لا لا كل عذه صفات بشريه لا يمكن أن ننسبها لله والحقيقه أن الله ليس كمثله شىء ليس مثل الماء المتكونه من ثلاث أشياء بل هو الله الواحد الأحد......
وأؤكد لكى أن الدين الإسلامى يحترم الدين المسيحى ومن لا يؤمن مننا بالدين المسيحى يكون كافرا ولكن المسيح هو نبى من عند الله وكرمه الله فى مواضع كثيره فى القرءان الكريم وكرم الله السيده مريم أعطاها شرف عظيم فى القرءان الكريم 
......منحن لا نشكك فى سيدنا عيسى لأن من يشكك فى أى نبى من عند الله هو بذلك يشكك فى قدرة الله على إختياره لأنبيائه ونحن لا نشكك فى قدرة الله القادر على كل شىء 
.......ونحمد الله الذى خلق عيسى ومحمد وكل الأنبياء عليهم سلام الله
والله يا أستاذه فاديه أنا بداخلى كلام علمى كتير ولو عايزه تعرفى أكتر عن الدين الإسلامى أنا تحت أمر حضرتك ..
وأتمنى لو تقرؤا جميعا كتب الإعجاز العلمى فى القرءان الكريم لكى يتبين لكم الحقائق العلميه التى ذكرت فى القرءان قبل إكتشلفها بمئات السنين .....
وشكرا لسيادتكم وأدعوا الله أن يرشدنا وإياكم إلى الطرق الصحيحِ


----------



## Truth (22 نوفمبر 2006)

حسنا سأرد أنا ايها الصديق عامر..
و اعذريني ايتها الصديقة فادية..تحية و بعد.
سأبسط لك موضوع الأقانيم الثلاثة لأني حقيقة أحتاج لصفحات طويلة لشرحها..فموضوع الأقانيم هو من أشد المواضيع حساسية ,حيث يعتبر من أهم ركائز الايمان المسيحي. قبل كل  شئ أنا لست مسيحي كما أني لست مسلم لكني مطلع على كليهما..
و الآن سأعطيك مثال بسيط في موضوع الثلاث أقانيم المعقد.
اليك بعض التساؤلات ..انظر الى شمعة وهي مشتعلة..فأنت ترى نار وتشعر بحرارة كما تبصر النور الصادر عنها ..كما أنه لا يمكن فصل احدهم عن الأخرة(النور, النار , الحرارة) هكذا هو مفهوم الأقانيم..كما أن لهبة الشمعة هي ثلاث مكونات تظهر معآ كذلك هو الأقنوم الثلاثي..كما وقد ظهرت هذه الفكرة واضحة في القرآن الكريم حيث يتكلم الله بصفة الجماعة: خلقنا, صنعنا, نفخنا, أمرنا.... كما هو الحال في انجيل العهد القديم أي التوراة حيث يطلق على الله ألوهيم وهو صيفة جمع..
وفي نفس الوفت لو قمت أنت أو أي شخص آخر بدراسة انجيل العهد الجديد تلاحظ تصريحات بوحدانية الله الواضحة مع ذكر أقانيمه الثلاث حيث يقول الانجيل الله واحد..و في نفس الوقت يذكر أن المسيح هو الله و الروح القدس هو الله..لكن لاحظ العبارة ليست الله هو المسيح بل العكس..ولا يمكن قول أن الله هو المسيح بحسب الانجيل لأن ذلك يلغي أقنومية الروح القدس و الآب... حيث تم ذكر الروح القدس في القرآن واضحا 
"وآتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس"
"إذ قال الله يا عيسى ابن مريم اذكر نعمتي عليك وعلى والدتك إذ أيدتك بروح القدس تكلم الناس في المهد وكهلا"

وهنا يتوقف مدى مصداقية الموضوع على طريقة تعريف الروح القدس عند كلا الطرفين.
أما بالنسبة للشهادة التي استشهدت بها على لسان أوغسطينوس..أحب أن أوضح بأن القصة رمزة تقال للأطفال المتسائلين عن حجم الله وقد قام بكتابتها البطريرك أوغسطينوس في احدى كتبه عن كيفية تبسيط الايمان للأطفال. . وهذا لا يعتبر معيارا تقوم عليه العقيدة المسيحية كما تقدمت بأن الله أصعب و أكبر من أن يفهمه البشر..بل بالعكس لقد عمل الايمان المسيحي على تبسيط مفهوم الله بقدر كبير و اختصروه بقول :الله محبة...
والنقطة الأهم من كل ذلك هو التساؤل التالي : ما الفرق لو كان جاري يعبد اله واحدآ أو ثلاث أو عشرة أو لا يعبد الها مطلقآ..ما الذي سيؤثر على حياتي الخاصة أو أمني الخاص.
 فلا نخاف ممن يعبد الحجر لكن نخاف ممن يرمي الحجر علينا..
أقصد بكلامي لا يهم من تعبد قدر ما يهم ماذا علمك هذا الذي تعبده.. فأنا وكل البشرية تفضل عشرة الهة صانعة لجيل مسالم على اله واحد صانع لجيل ارهاب وكراهية ورفض الآخر مهما كان يعبد..


----------



## THE GALILEAN (22 نوفمبر 2006)

Truth 

كفيت ووفيت 
هذا الشرح يلخص كل الحوار منذ بدايته الى الآن

وهذه اجابة كافية لكل شخص يريد ان يفهم الأقانيم الثلاثة 

ومن هنا ادعو المشرف لوق الحوار لانه الاجابة وصلت للجميع على السؤال المطروح 

سلام المسيح مع الجميع †


----------



## THE GALILEAN (22 نوفمبر 2006)

Truth

كفيت ووفيت 
هذا الشرح يلخص كل الحوار منذ بدايته الى الآن

وهذه اجابة كافية لكل شخص يريد ان يفهم الأقانيم الثلاثة 

ومن هنا ادعو المشرف لانهاء الحوار لانه الاجابة وصلت للجميع على السؤال المطروح 

سلام المسيح مع الجميع †


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه 


الاخ العزيز Truth

أشكرك على مشاركتك ( البسيطة ) المفهومه للكل .. و أتمنى أن يستوعبها إخوتنا المسلمون ويعلموا جيداً أن الله واحد لا شريك له .. ولكن له ذات إلهيه وله روح وله عقل ناطق بكلمته 

أيضاً الاخ الحبيب Truth .. لى تعليقان على مشاركتك أرجوا أن نتحدث فيهما بإستفاضه فى موضوع ( مستقل ) إن سمحت بذلك 

التعليق الاول هو على قولك : أنا لست مسيحى أو مسلم ؟!! .. ولا أعتقد أنك هندوسى أو بوذى .. ؟! 

التعليق الثانى  على قولك :  .. و في نفس الوقت يذكر أن المسيح هو الله و الروح القدس هو الله..لكن لاحظ العبارة ليست الله هو المسيح بل العكس..ولا يمكن قول أن الله هو المسيح بحسب الانجيل لأن ذلك يلغي أقنومية الروح القدس و الآب ... أفهم عبارتك هذه .. ولكنى محتاج للمناقشه معك فيها أكثر إن أمكن

تحياتى


----------



## M.M.A (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



Fadie قال:


> انتهى الحوار و هرب المسلمون
> 
> يدوم صليبكم يا ابناء النور​



مين ده اللي هرب يا شاطر!!!

احنا موجودين الي ما شاء الله الواحد,مش ال 3!!!


----------



## M.M.A (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



Fadie قال:


> ما شاء الله
> 
> مسيحية و قرأن
> 
> ...



القران اتي بجوهر المسيحيه ووضح مدي صحتها ومدي خطأها, فالقران لم يكن كل حديثه ناقد للمسيحيه والمسيحين بل جاء بكلام ايجابي ايضا.


----------



## THE GALILEAN (22 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A 

لا تتعب نفسك كلامك لا يهز الصليب بشيئ ولا يهز مشاعرنا بشيئ

الواقع انك نعم تراجعت عن الحوار منذ يومين بدأت الحوار قويا ولكن الآن نجدك فقط تكتب ردود بسيطة مثل



> انتوا تعبدوا الصليب!!!!



فهذا من ضعف البينات ليس لديك البينات لترد علينا


----------



## THE GALILEAN (22 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A


> انا افهم المسيحيه الحق,اما اللي انتوا عاليها فلا اعرفها,ولي ان اوضح الحق فقط لا غير!



اين كتاب المسيحية التي تؤمن انت بها ؟

القرآن ليس كتاب المسيحية ولا علاقة له بالمسيحية 

محمد فقط اخذ ينسخ من التوراة والانجيل ولا تتعبنا بالنصوص والامثال السخيفة 
مثل الاصدقاء الثلاثة هههههههههه


بما انك تزعم ان الله واحد ولا يتجلى بكيان آخر ولا يظهر بشكل من الاشكال المرئية للانسان.

هل تستطيع انت ان تفسر كيف ظهر الله لموسى في الجبل وفي الشجرة

عندما تجلى الله لموسى في الجبل هل نزل فعلا وترك الكون كله بدون مدبر ومعين ؟

سورة الاعراف - سورة 7 - آية 143







http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=7&nAya=143

عندما تجلى الله لموسى في الشجرة هل نزل فعلا وترك الكون كله بدون مدبر ومعين ؟

سورة القصص - سورة 28 - آية 30






وَقَوْله تَعَالَى : " أَنْ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّه رَبّ الْعَالَمِينَ " أَيْ الَّذِي يُخَاطِبك وَيُكَلِّمك هُوَ رَبّ الْعَالَمِينَ 

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=28&nAya=30


----------



## فادية (22 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> القران شرح لنا المسيحيه الحق وهي كلام من الله,اي ان الله واللي انزله,اما الانجيل كلام 44 قس.
> 
> هات لي اسمائهم لو انت راجل
> 
> ...



لما تبقا تقرأ  الانجيل وتعرف المعنى الحقيقي للمسيحيه ساعتها هنقول عليك فاهم شويه


----------



## THE GALILEAN (22 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية 

انتبهي للاقتباس انت تكتبين ردك في داخل الاقتباس

سلام المسيح اختي †


----------



## Fadie (22 نوفمبر 2006)

> القران اتي بجوهر المسيحيه ووضح مدي صحتها ومدي خطأها, فالقران لم يكن كل حديثه ناقد للمسيحيه والمسيحين بل جاء بكلام ايجابي ايضا.


 
قرأنك هذا لا يسوى عندى شىء بله و اشرب ميته


----------



## فادية (22 نوفمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> فادية
> 
> انتبهي للاقتباس انت تكتبين ردك في داخل الاقتباس
> 
> سلام المسيح اختي †


انا متقصده ارد عليه بهالشكل اخوي عشان ارد على نقطه نقطه 
وانا بحط ردي بلون ثاني  عشان يفرق عن كلامو 
ميرسي عزيزي على لفتتك الجميله 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## M.M.A (22 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> انا متقصده ارد عليه بهالشكل اخوي عشان ارد على نقطه نقطه
> وانا بحط ردي بلون ثاني  عشان يفرق عن كلامو
> ميرسي عزيزي على لفتتك الجميله
> ربنا يباركك



ارجو فصل الرد عن مشاركتي حتي يسهل اقتباس ردك للرد عليه!


----------



## الياس عازار (22 نوفمبر 2006)

يا اخت فاديا اؤكد لك الدعوة للبحث في اي موضوع


----------



## الياس عازار (22 نوفمبر 2006)

اما بلنسبة للموضوع فهو الله بالتاكيد الله


----------



## M.M.A (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



LightBlue70 قال:


> M.M.A
> 
> 
> اين كتاب المسيحية التي تؤمن انت بها ؟
> ...



للأسف الانجيل الذي أأومن به غير موجود علي الارض لكنه عند الله.

كيف يكون القران لا علاقه له بالمسيحيه وهو الكتاب الذي اتي الانجيل ووضح ما فيها كما تقرأون في القران!ولكنكم لا تؤمنون!!!

بخصوص محمد نسخ من التوراه والانجيل,فأنا مش هرد عليك دلوقتي لأنها هتكون احدي حلقات "الحجه..عليكم"​ لكي تكون واضحه وضوح الشمس مع العلم ان القران كلام الله ليس كلام محمد.

اكيد طبعا مثل الاصدقاء معجبكش لانه مثال واضح حول الاقانيم التي تدعونها!

اما بخصوص ظهور الله علي هيئه جبل وشجره فسأوضح لك:

اولا,لم يظهر الله علي هيئه جبل ولا شجره,اما عن الجبل فقد طلب موسي من الله ان يراه فقال له كما ورد بالايه "قال رب ارني انظر اليك قال لن تراني" اي انه لم يري الله والله قال له ذلك وبعده قال في الايه الكريمه "ولكن انظر للجبل فان استقر مكانه فسوف تراني" اي ان الله قال له انه لن يري الله ذاته لكنه سيري صورته علي الجبل وبقيه الايه تقول "فلما تجلي ربه للجبل جعله دكا وخر موسي صعقا"​ وحتي تفهم هذا الجزء فهو كمن ضربك باصبعه علي صدرك,فلم يحتمل الجبل تجلي الله عليه فدك وخر موسي صعقا.

اما عن الشجره...فهو سمع صوت الله فقط وكما تعلم او لا تعلم الله موجود في كل مكان فهو لا يترك الكون وينزل اللي الارض فهو لم يري الله حتي.

والسؤال,عندما خر موسي صعقا,فكما تزعموا ان الله نزل متجسد علي شكل المسيح ,لماذا لم يخر صعقا مع العلم ان الجبل الذي اقوي من البشر ملايين المرات جعله الله دكا؟؟


----------



## الياس عازار (22 نوفمبر 2006)

بالتأكيد هههههههههههووووووووووووووووووووو السد المسيح


----------



## الياس عازار (22 نوفمبر 2006)

الذي كتب الانجيل إثني عشرة رسولا


----------



## My Rock (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*يا M.m.a*
*لن اسمح لا ليك و لا اي محمدي ان يقل ادبه قد شعره تجاه الكتاب المقدس*
*لقد ثرثرت كثيرا و اسأت كثيرا و ها انا احذرت*
*اي كلمة مسيئة اخرى ستنهي بيك بخارج المنتدى و انت صاغر*
*فاذا كنت لا تعرف القليل من الادب للمحاورة فبلاها احسن*


----------



## الياس عازار (22 نوفمبر 2006)

ففيما بعد اخذت الكنيسة  بعين الاعتبار  اربعت اناجيل تقرء في دورة السنة


----------



## M.M.A (22 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> لما تبقا تقرأ  الانجيل وتعرف المعنى الحقيقي للمسيحيه ساعتها هنقول عليك فاهم شويه





My Rock قال:


> *يا M.m.a*
> *لن اسمح لا ليك و لا اي محمدي ان يقل ادبه قد شعره تجاه الكتاب المقدس*
> *لقد ثرثرت كثيرا و اسأت كثيرا و ها انا احذرت*
> *اي كلمة مسيئة اخرى ستنهي بيك بخارج المنتدى و انت صاغر*
> *فاذا كنت لا تعرف القليل من الادب للمحاورة فبلاها احسن*



هاتلي كلمه واحد تسيئ للانجيل!!!


----------



## الياس عازار (22 نوفمبر 2006)

لن اسمح لا ليك و لا اي محمدي ان يقل ادبه قد شعره تجاه الكتاب المقدس
لقد ثرثرت كثيرا و اسأت كثيرا و ها انا احذرت
اي كلمة مسيئة اخرى ستنهي بيك بخارج المنتدى و انت صاغر
فاذا كنت لا تعرف القليل من الادب للمحاورة فبلاها احسن



__________________




لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية.


يوحنا 3:16


يا كنيسة افرحي .... املي قلبك اغاني
و صلاتك اسهري .... دا عريسك جاي ثاني


----------



## فادية (22 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> ارجو فصل الرد عن مشاركتي حتي يسهل اقتباس ردك للرد عليه!



اطمن 
مش هتحتاج انك ترد عليا لاني قلت لك اني مش هناقش جاهل 
وانت قلت بعظمة لسانك انك مش قاري الانجيل يبقا منين جاي تناقشنا فيه 
اجري يا شاطر شوفلك حاجه تانيه اتسلى بيها 
ولما تبقى تقرا وتفهم تعال ناقش اما انا فمعنديش وقت اضيعه مع واحد جاهل زيك في مواضيع مهمه كتيره في المنتدى افضل اني اقضي وقتي فيها ودخلي بالك دا مش هروب  منك 
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
انت طلبتني بالاسم عشان اتناقش معاك وناقشتك فعلا وشفت مدى جهلك لكن هقولهالك تاني انا مضيعش وقتي مع واحد جاهل مش فاهم حاجه خالص


----------



## My Rock (22 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> هاتلي كلمه واحد تسيئ للانجيل!!!


 
الم تقل بتعدادك لكاتبي العهد الجديد بقولك و البقية الي الفو العهد القديم و الجديد؟

الكتاب المقدس كتاب موحى به الهيا من وجهة نظري, فكيف تسمح نفسك ام تمس مقدساتي و تقول عليه مؤلف؟
صدقني لو انا كنت بغير حال كان سمعتك كلام في قرأنك لا تريد ان تمسعه في حياتك كلها
لكن سأعطيك فرصة لتتأدب و تعرف معنى الحوار المؤدب

و الحذاري و من اعادة اي اساءة اخرى


----------



## M.M.A (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



My Rock قال:


> الم تقل بتعدادك لكاتبي العهد الجديد بقولك و البقية الي الفو العهد القديم و الجديد؟
> 
> الكتاب المقدس كتاب موحى به الهيا من وجهة نظري, فكيف تسمح نفسك ام تمس مقدساتي و تقول عليه مؤلف؟
> صدقني لو انا كنت بغير حال كان سمعتك كلام في قرأنك لا تريد ان تمسعه في حياتك كلها
> ...



وهل تخجل ان اقول العهد القديم والجديد؟؟؟مش ده عندكو بردو ولا بألف؟؟؟

من وجهه نظرك موحي به إلاهيه اما من عقيدتي انه ليس موحي به إلاهيا.

وإذا مسست مقدساتك اني قلت انه مكتوب من 44 قس,انا لم اتلفظ بشتيمه او سب قط,شوف بقي مكتوب في بقيه المنتدي ايه عن القران والرسول.يبقي لو في عدل في الحوار مش انتوا تسبوا وتلعنوا واحنا حرام علينا اننا نقول ان الانجيل محرف.

انا اعرف معني الحوار المؤدب كويس جدا ومستعد اوريك انك لا تلتزم بأدب الحوار في مواضيع اخري,وبعدين حوار يعني واحد يعرض شبهات والتاني رد,مش كده ولا ايه؟؟؟

ولما فاديه تقول إله المسلمين سفاح,موقفتش عضويتها ليه ولا ده مش سب؟؟؟


----------



## M.M.A (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



فادية قال:


> اطمن
> مش هتحتاج انك ترد عليا لاني قلت لك اني مش هناقش جاهل
> وانت قلت بعظمة لسانك انك مش قاري الانجيل يبقا منين جاي تناقشنا فيه
> اجري يا شاطر شوفلك حاجه تانيه اتسلى بيها
> ...



لما انا اكون جاهل بمسيحيتكم يبقي انتي جاهله باسلامي ايضا ونوضح لبعض ونتحاور,اما إذا كني عايزه تتهربي ,فيلا اجري بسرعه عشان محرجكوش اكتر من كده...


----------



## My Rock (22 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> وهل تخجل ان اقول العهد القديم والجديد؟؟؟مش ده عندكو بردو ولا بألف؟؟؟




لا اله الا المسيح, في مسيحي يخجل من لفظة العهد الجديد و القديم؟
انا بقلك انت بتقول على العهدين بأنهما تأليف بدون اي دليل او برهان و هذا تحذيري لك



> من وجهه نظرك موحي به إلاهيه اما من عقيدتي انه ليس موحي به إلاهيا.


 

عقديتك الشيطانية تحتفظ بيها و ما فيها لنفسك و لا تطرحها في منتدانا, اما اذا عندك دليل و برهان ان العهدين هما تأليف فأطرحهما لكن غير ذلك غير مسموح لك



> وإذا مسست مقدساتك اني قلت انه مكتوب من 44 قس,انا لم اتلفظ بشتيمه او سب قط,شوف بقي مكتوب في بقيه المنتدي ايه عن القران والرسول.يبقي لو في عدل في الحوار مش انتوا تسبوا وتلعنوا واحنا حرام علينا اننا نقول ان الانجيل محرف.


 
يعني انت جاي بهذا الحوار تقل ادبك فيه لانه في ناس اسائت لرسولك في مواضيع اخرى؟




> ولما فاديه تقول إله المسلمين سفاح,موقفتش عضويتها ليه ولا ده مش سب؟؟؟


 
هل أنت فاتح الحوار هذا حتى تفتح لنفسك الفرصة للاساءة؟ ام ليك هدف ثاني؟


----------



## THE GALILEAN (22 نوفمبر 2006)

M.M.A قال:


> للأسف الانجيل الذي أأومن به غير موجود علي الارض لكنه عند الله.
> 
> كيف يكون القران لا علاقه له بالمسيحيه وهو الكتاب الذي اتي الانجيل ووضح ما فيها كما تقرأون في القران!ولكنكم لا تؤمنون!!!
> 
> ...






> للأسف الانجيل الذي أأومن به غير موجود علي الارض لكنه عند الله.



اسمع يا هذا اتركك من هذه العبارات السخيفة لانه لا انت ولا غيرك من المسلمين عنده او يمتلك اي نوع من الثقافة للمحاورة ماسك هالكلمتين ومبلش تقولهم زهقتنا من حوارك فعلا لانك واحد جاهل في المسيحية ومبلش تحكي على ان الكتاب المقدس الحقيقي مش موجود على الارض كلها.

هذا من ضعف البينات عندك انت وقرآنك , قرآنك لا يساوي شيئ اكثر من حبر على ورقة.
وكله محرف ومؤلف اقرأ سورة الاحزاب آية 1 تفسير القرطبي وشوف التحريف بنفسك وروح دور عالآيات التي محيت وهاتها اعرضها بالمنتدى بعدين بتحكي عن الكتاب المقدس يا جاهل.



> اي ان الله قال له انه لن يري الله ذاته لكنه سيري صورته علي الجبل



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا جاهل ها انت قلتها هههههههههههههههههههههههه صورته

اذا موسى شاهد الله هههههههههههههههههههه

اذا لماذا انت معترض ان البشر شاهدوا صورة الله من خلال شخص المسيح ؟




> اما عن الشجره...فهو سمع صوت الله فقط وكما تعلم او لا تعلم الله موجود في كل مكان فهو لا يترك الكون وينزل اللي الارض فهو لم يري الله حتي.



اذا لا مانع ان ينزل صوت الله الى الارض ويبقى الله متحكم بالكون 
اذا انت تعترف ان صوت الله غير منفصل عن الله

وبهذا انت وافقت على عقيدة الثالوث

شكرا يا رب يسوع 

وانهي حواري 

ايها الاخوة الكرام لقد سببت له ان يعترف بنفسه عن ايمانه القوي بعقيدة الثالوث

شكرا للاخوة الذين شاركوا كان حوار طويل فعلا ولكن انتهى مع اعتراف الاخ المسلم بايمانه بعقيدة الثالوث

ارجو من المشرف الاعلان عن نهاية الحوار

سلام المسيح †


----------



## M.M.A (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*



My Rock قال:


> [/SIZE][/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> لا اله الا المسيح, في مسيحي يخجل من لفظة العهد الجديد و القديم؟
> انا بقلك انت بتقول على العهدين بأنهما تأليف بدون اي دليل او برهان و هذا تحذيري لك
> ...



انا عندي ادله تاليف العهدين لكني لن اطرحها دلوقتي,لاني ماشي الموضوع حلقات مش عايز اسبأ فيها وسيكون هناك حلقه خاصه بتحريف الانجيل بس لنتوا اللي تستعجلوا.

إذا كنت تعتقد ان عقيدتي شيطانيه وهذا من ادب الحوار فأنا اقول لك ان عقيدتك انت هيا اللي شيطانيه واحتفظ بيها   لنفسك اما عقيدتي فلا تطرحها في منتداكم إذا كان الهدف منها السب والشتيمه.

انا لا اقل ادبي,بل انتم فتحتم وضعتم ساحه لرد شبهات عن المسيحيه,اونا اعرض شبه,فيها حاجه دي؟؟؟

انا لم افتح الحوار لكي اسيئ بل لاوضح لكم المسيحيه بالعقل والقران,اذا كنت مش عايز تعرفها بالطريقه دي متدخلش الموضع لو مش عايز.


----------



## My Rock (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*تم تحذيرك اكثر من مرة لكنك اسأت اساءت كثيرة*

*تم ايقاف عضويتك لمدة اسبوعين و الموضوع يغلق*


----------

